# Overclock.net Vs Custom PC - We're #6!!!!



## zodac

Stats

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdGF5RVdfQ2RfZnJ0Y3c5aWM1dXVNZGc&w=80&h=650 Google Spreadsheet

For new/potential folders:

First of all, allow me to welcome you to team 37726!









For those of you who aren't sure how to start Folding, take a look at this guide.

For a wealth of informationtake a look at the Essentials Thread. It covers the background of folding, and an introduction to the different clients and software used for folding.

You can, of course, post any questions you might have in the Folding Forum (right here







). If you have any issues getting set up, difficult in understanding any of the guides, or just problems with the clients, there are plenty of folders ready and waiting to help out.









Sig Link:








*Join us Folding for Overtakin' CustomPC Next*









Code:



Code:


[CODE][CENTER]:wave2:[COLOR=#800080][COLOR=#000000][B][U][SIZE=3][COLOR=#22229c][URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html]Join us[COLOR=red] Folding  [/COLOR] for [B]O[/B][COLOR=dimgray]vertakin'[/COLOR] [B]C[/B]ustomPC [B]N[/B][COLOR=dimgray]ext[/COLOR][/URL][/COLOR][/SIZE][/U]  [/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]:wave2:[/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*WE DID IT! WE'RE #6*


----------



## mmx+

Finally








I PMed you about this like a week ago









Anyways, nice to see that we're gaining on them so quickly


----------



## zodac

I know I planned to do it at 75mil, but figured we should get the Foldathon out of the way first.









*EDIT:* Oh, and could someone make a nice sig link for this? Not similar to the TSC! one though... I would, but I lack creativity.


----------



## mmx+

Overclock.net vs CustomPC & bit-tech
















Acceptable? Or do you want something different?


----------



## zodac

Hmm... I liked the message in the last one (Let's get Folding to pass the Russians). I think a phrase might be better than just a title... if you know what I mean?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hmm... I liked the message in the last one (Let's get Folding to pass the Russians). I think a phrase might be better than just a title... if you know what I mean?

Maybe "Let's get Folding to pass the British"







(IIRC both CustomPC and bit-tech are British sites?)

I'm still going to add my current one to my sig


----------



## Deagle50ae

Well, it's not much, but I finally got my GPU folding. It's running about about 16 hours/day @ 18200PPD = ~ 12,000/day


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Maybe "Let's get Folding to pass the British"







(IIRC both CustomPC and bit-tech are British sites?)

I'm still going to add my current one to my sig









Well.. not _too_ similar to the TSC! one. And it's not just British people on CPC... unlike TSC! where it was predominantly Russian speakers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Well, it's not much, but I finally got my GPU folding. It's running about about 16 hours/day @ 18200PPD = ~ 12,000/day


----------



## mmx+

Well, I can't think of a catchy title right now, but if I do I'll make something


----------



## sstnt

Bit-tech BITES (the dust)!


----------



## ninjaburrito

i am willing to start folding right now if someone tells me how to get it on win7.....on the website i only found it for vista, xp, and linux


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjaburrito*


i am willing to start folding right now if someone tells me how to get it on win7.....on the website i only found it for vista, xp, and linux


http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...client-me.html

Most of my guides are for Windows 7.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjaburrito*


i am willing to start folding right now if someone tells me how to get it on win7.....on the website i only found it for vista, xp, and linux


Just what I love to hear!









Set up SMP on that i5 and GPU2 on that GTS250. Should be a bit under 15k PPD.

Let me know if you have any issues


----------



## jarble

yay time to take down the next team


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


yay time to take down the next team

















It's _always_ time to take down the next team









Even when Z's slow about posting a new thread


----------



## zodac

You say slow.... I say well timed.









Besides, _you're_ not the one who needs to update it. 1.2 months is less than the 2.3 months when you first asked for the thread.


----------



## kiwwanna

Nice to see a tangable overtake date. Wasn't too long ago we passed our last adversary, nice to see work raising so quickly


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You say slow.... I say well timed.









Besides, _you're_ not the one who needs to update it. 1.2 months is less than the 2.3 months when you first asked for the thread.










complain complain


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


complain complain


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*






















sorry I am in an abnormally good mood today


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You say slow.... I say well timed.









Besides, _you're_ not the one who needs to update it. 1.2 months is less than the 2.3 months when you first asked for the thread.










As editor it's natural that you'd have additional responsibilities









And you _said_ you'd post it when the difference was down to 75 million


----------



## zodac

You asked back at 100mil... And the reaosn I didn't post at 75mil was because of the Foldathon.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You asked back at 100mil... And the reaosn I didn't post at 75mil was because of the Foldathon.










Because it's so hard to post another on-topic thread









Might take a hit to your trolling though


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yay








Going to be a lot of fun









And we could just use this:
And if you dont like the #6 you can always change it








*Lets get folding to pass #6*

Code:


Code:


[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html]:clock:[b][size=4][color=red]Lets get folding to pass #6[/color][/size][/b]:clock:[/url][/center]


----------



## zodac

Back in a few hours... I want a nice selection of sigs to choose from!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Back in a few hours... I want a nice selection of sigs to choose from!


Grrr...









Nah, I'll think about a better one.
Btw, I used 
Code:


Code:


[code][noparse][ /noparse][ /code]

 to show the link, you should do that in the OP too


----------



## ablearcher

Let's Fold past Zodac, Past the rest of _Them!! _

You asked for a selection, so here is one more.

Don't forget to link to http://www.custompc.co.uk/, in the OP.


----------



## ablearcher

Or simeply

Let's overtake _those guys_!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

*Lets get folding to pass* 

Lets get folding to pass

Lets get folding to pass

Lets get folding to pass

Lets get folding to pass

Code:



Code:


[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html]:clock:[b][size=4][color=red]Lets get folding to pass [/color][/size][/b]:clock:[/url]

[url=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html][size=4][color=magenta]Lets get folding to pass [/color][/size][/url]

[url=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html][size=4][color=black]Lets get folding to pass [/color][/size][/url]

[url=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html][size=4][color=orange]Lets get folding to pass [/color][/size][/url][/center]

[url=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html]Lets get folding to pass [/url]

Fill in an other name, I'm not that original


----------



## SpcCdr

*Join us Folding for Overtakin' CustomPC Next*









Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER]:wave2:[COLOR=#800080][COLOR=#000000][B][U][SIZE=3][COLOR=#22229c][URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html]Join us[COLOR=red] Folding  [/COLOR] for [B]O[/B][COLOR=dimgray]vertakin'[/COLOR] [B]C[/B]ustomPC [B]N[/B][COLOR=dimgray]ext[/COLOR][/URL][/COLOR][/SIZE][/U]  [/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]:wave2:[/CENTER]

[/CODE]









Cheers ALL


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 








*Join us Folding for Overtakin' CustomPC Next







*

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER]:cheers:[COLOR=#800080][COLOR=#000000][B][U][SIZE=3][COLOR=#22229c][URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html]Join us[COLOR=red] Folding  [/COLOR] for [B]O[/B][COLOR=dimgray]vertakin'[/COLOR] [B]C[/B]ustomPC [B]N[/B][COLOR=dimgray]ext[/COLOR][/URL]:cheers:[/COLOR][/SIZE][/U][/B][/COLOR][/COLOR][/CENTER]

[/CODE]









Cheers ALL









I like it!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


 Let's Fold past Zodac, Past the rest of _Them!! _

You asked for a selection, so here is one more.

Don't forget to link to http://www.custompc.co.uk/, in the OP.


That'll do... people do like overtaking me...


----------



## Onions

so i startedcx folding about a week ago and im at 100k points now yay for folding for OCN














btw am i on target for my ppd i have no idea lol the 260 is a 280 now havent updated my sig

Edit: i fold 24/7


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good to hear Onions, keep it up









Come on guys, take that number 6 position asap!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Good to hear Onions, keep it up









Come on guys, take that number 6 position asap!!


Sooner that that! Sooner!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmmkay, didnt get that one...








might be me with a .... load of sleep, or it might be you doing some baaaa talking...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmmkay, didnt get that one...








might be me with a .... load of sleep, or it might be you doing some baaaa talking...










I want it to be done in an impossibly soon time... what's wrong with that?!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I want it to be done in an impossibly soon time... what's wrong with that?!


nothing! I fully agree!









(tbh its more like:







)

[edit]
I'm waiting till my post gets publicated at CPC forums, wanna chat a bit over there...


----------



## ninjaburrito

thanks will set it up by the end of the day


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

ah man, I have a Custom PC subscription.


----------



## justadude

welp, it looks like I've finally gotten this 295 online, ~20K ppd from me


----------



## Eek

Custom ain't nothing unless it's overclocked.

Can't pump ppd like we do- Overclock.net









Hows that for a catch phrase?


----------



## zodac

What do you mean it's been 1 day since someone posted?!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*









*Join us Folding for Overtakin'CustomPCNext *









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER]:wave2:[COLOR=#800080][COLOR=#000000][B][U][SIZE=3][COLOR=#22229c][URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/773506-overclock-net-vs-custom-pc-66-a.html]Join us[COLOR=red] Folding  [/COLOR] for [B]O[/B][COLOR=dimgray]vertakin'[/COLOR] [B]C[/B]ustomPC [B]N[/B][COLOR=dimgray]ext[/COLOR][/URL][/COLOR][/SIZE][/U]  [/B][/COLOR][/COLOR]:wave2:[/CENTER]

[/CODE]








Cheers ALL










I likes it.


----------



## Interpolation

I was just thinking about our team needing a thread like this the other day, and _*poof*_ here it is! Keep lining them up boss.


----------



## zodac

As long as we keep passing teams, I shall.


----------



## Gen

*EVERYONE STOP FOLDING!!!*

*me runs and hides from zodac indefinately*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


*EVERYONE STOP FOLDING!!!*

*me runs and hides from zodac indefinately*


You can't hide from me... and get rid of that white text.


----------



## Gen

Just read the thread over at Custom PC, they don't seem to be to thrilled...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You can't hide from me... and get rid of that white text.










I think I'll leave the white text...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Just read the thread over at Custom PC, they don't seem to be to thrilled...


I know...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I think I'll leave the white text...


When it's against the rules? I think not.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When it's against the rules? I think not.


Is it? Well, you just convinced me then









Edit: Well, you did the convincing for me lol


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm still debating whetther or not to leave this pc on overnight to continue folding.


----------



## groundzero9

Just started SMP folding on my cpu. I can't fold 24/7 due to the electric bill, but my comp is usually on 12-14hrs/day.


----------



## zodac

Good to have you join us.









If you don't intend to Fold 24/7, might I suggest adding the -oneunit flag to the client? It will cause the client to close once the WU is finished. That way, you won't stop Folding mid-WU. Since the SMP WUs have bonus points which depend on how fast you finish them, 12 hours of downtime can kill your points.

Or perhaps the -pause flag would suit you better; it asks whether you'd like to continue Folding, rather than just closing the client.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Good to have you join us.









If you don't intend to Fold 24/7, might I suggest adding the -oneunit flag to the client? It will cause the client to close once the WU is finished. That way, you won't stop Folding mid-WU. Since the SMP WUs have bonus points which depend on how fast you finish them, 12 hours of downtime can kill your points.

Or perhaps the -pause flag would suit you better; it asks whether you'd like to continue Folding, rather than just closing the client.









Thanks for the tip







I'll add the -oneunit and hopefully be able to finish them in a day.

Question though, does hyper threading make SMP go faster, or only -bigadv?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

does that work with the GPU client? I just turn the PC off everynight after pausing the client and start again in the morning.


----------



## zodac

HT will allow you to Fold SMP on the 4 extra threads, so you'll see improvements.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
does that work with the GPU client? I just turn the PC off everynight after pausing the client and start again in the morning.

It does work, but since there are no bonus points there's no need. You can stop Folding a GPU WU for a few hours, but as long as it's finished inside the deadline, you'll get full points.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
Thanks for the tip







I'll add the -oneunit and hopefully be able to finish them in a day.

Question though, does hyper threading make SMP go faster, or only -bigadv?

HT should gives a decent boost to SMP folding as well.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
HT will allow you to Fold SMP on the 4 extra threads, so you'll see improvements.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
HT should gives a decent boost to SMP folding as well.

Thanks







I wasn't sure if SMP would utilize them or not.

Also, +1 to your guides zodac, got folding up and running in a matter of minutes


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
Also, +1 to your guides zodac, got folding up and running in a matter of minutes









That's 2 compliments to my guides today.


----------



## godofdeath

and so it begins again


----------



## zodac

OCN against the world... part II.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


OCN against the world... part II.


 Not really. Against (part of) the Brits, more likely.


----------



## KaiserDragon

Just joined in on this fight, I have not made it to the top 1500 yet so I am not on the official team... just returning the favor for the advice I got here... easy favor to return








AND I havent fully OCed my CPU yet, only at 3.6 of the 4.3 I can get
Running SMP with 3 cores
Running GPU with 1core+GPU


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Not really. Against (part of) the Brits, more likely.


Well.. we started with the Russians, this is the British... part III will be Australia... then we come to the US. If there was an African team and South American team ahead of us, we'd have all continents.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaiserDragon*


Just joined in on this fight, I have not made it to the top 1500 yet so I am not on the official team... just returning the favor for the advice I got here... easy favor to return








AND I havent fully OCed my CPU yet, only at 3.6 of the 4.3 I can get
Running SMP with 3 cores
Running GPU with 1core+GPU


Welcome to the Fold.


----------



## Onions

i think i just passed the 1500 mark







does that mean im on the team?


----------



## zodac

You've always been on the team... but now you can get the postbit and show off:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


----------



## Onions

whats a postbit btw?


----------



## zodac

The "Folding Team Rank" bit under my avatar.


----------



## Onions

ahh ok cool lol thnx im kinda excited now


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


ahh ok cool lol thnx im kinda excited now


and thats how its starts!
Pretty soon you'll have a farm and be 1500 dollars in debt, 
look back and blame it on folding.
Only to turn around and smile as you gaze upon you glorious 100K PPD folding exploration!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

The people over a CPC don't seem too social in that thread.









I'm going to get folding on my 8800GT tonight, maybe SMP, I keep promising Zodac I will but keep forgetting. I'd like to start doing my part.









Plus the [email protected] forums are always so full of fun, _folding ahoy!_


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Umm, how do I find if I got 1500?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I guess we have to make this thread funny instead of the cpc thread


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Umm, how do I find if I got 1500?


Search for your Folding name here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I guess we have to make this thread funny instead of the cpc thread


----------



## [CyGnus]

:Whee: lets show them what we are made off keep those pts comming guys


----------



## Aqualoon

Sure are starting at a big number this time aren't ya?


----------



## zodac

We're catching them by more than we were TSC!

Besides... the TSC! thread was started 5 months before we actually overtook them.


----------



## Aqualoon

But it started at like 10 mil didn't it?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but we were catching them by a couple 100k... sometimes less. We're catching CPC by 1mil+ daily.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but we were catching them by a couple 100k... sometimes less. We're catching CPC by 1mil+ daily.



So in 4 weeks we're going to be excited


----------



## zodac

Hells yeah we are.. and go check the CPC thread in the main post... they're not being very gracious in defeat.


----------



## Sparhawk

It's not our fault we're so awesome.









I'm getting about 28-30k/day now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hells yeah we are.. and go check the CPC thread in the main post... they're not being very gracious in defeat.










Hmm, I might have to go over there an see what they think


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


and thats how its starts!
Pretty soon you'll have a farm and be 1500 dollars in debt, 
look back and blame it on folding.
Only to turn around and smile as you gaze upon you glorious 100K PPD folding exploration!


lol yep i wanna build a farm now XD gpu folding farm here i come XD i got a quick question i found a 7600gs can i fold on that or is it to old? it was just laying on my floor XD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


lol yep i wanna build a farm now XD gpu folding farm here i come XD i got a quick question i found a 7600gs can i fold on that or is it to old? it was just laying on my floor XD


Too old, you need an nVidia 8-series or later


----------



## Onions

dam lol well im gonna burn it then XD


----------



## Aqualoon

Were we not at 63.7 like yesterday or something?


----------



## [-erick-]

fold! am just shy of a quarter to get my mil!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[-erick-]* 
fold! am just shy of a quarter to get my mil!










Congratulations









Fold on!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've had a look at that page but I still dont know where I find that I've got to this 1500 that requires me to get the post bit.


----------



## zodac

Rank 1,963.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Rank 1,963.


So I havent reached the 1,500 then.


----------



## [-erick-]

463 steps more


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

just found this thread, I now have a reason to deal with the heat and keep up my 22k PPD


----------



## zodac

Nice.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nice.










maybe we'll hit 5.1 million for a few days


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


maybe we'll hit 5.1 million for a few days










We'll see...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We'll see...


I think itll happen once we get a weeeeeeeee bit closer


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Im back in, really want my 1,000,000 and with my i7 there isnt a reason not to.

Question though if I want to run my 2 8800 GT's like I used to do I need to do anything special with the SMP client? I used to just fold on the GT's but now with the i7 I can actually put out points with the CPU.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Im back in, really want my 1,000,000 and with my i7 there isnt a reason not to.

Question though if I want to run my 2 8800 GT's like I used to do I need to do anything special with the SMP client? I used to just fold on the GT's but now with the i7 I can actually put out points with the CPU.


With just 2 GPU clients, you would probably be fine to just start the client without doing anything to the SMP client.

However, it varies form case to case, so if you notice the SMP client loses a lot of PPD, let us know.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I think itll happen once we get a weeeeeeeee bit closer


Did someone say...







?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Did someone say...







?


No... you must not be seeing things clearly.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No... you must not be seeing things clearly.











I mean a







bit closer


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

make it a














bit closer!

On a side note:
I want more power and less noise!!


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

Look forward to passing them, gives me a reason to redouble my efforts again too!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


make it a














bit closer!

On a side note:
I want more power and less noise!!


sounds like you need a couple 460's.... you can send me you 275 and ill run it for physx and folding next to the 460 when i get it


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I just checked the link you posted Zodac. While I'm sure it wasn't intended, I don't think the trash talking going on over there is exactly "friendly". In fact, I think we're coming off in a negative light, particularly the posts about their forum being slow and such.

Just my opinion, though.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I just checked the link you posted Zodac. While I'm sure it wasn't intended, I don't think the trash talking going on over there is exactly "friendly". In fact, I think we're coming off in a negative light, particularly the posts about their forum being slow and such.

Just my opinion, though.


Didn't want to come out and say it first and be "that guy" but I agree with this. It does sound snobbish.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I just checked the link you posted Zodac. While I'm sure it wasn't intended, I don't think the trash talking going on over there is exactly "friendly". In fact, I think we're coming off in a negative light, particularly the posts about their forum being slow and such.

Just my opinion, though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Didn't want to come out and say it first and be "that guy" but I agree with this. It does sound snobbish.










I was all hyped up and though we'd be able to get some competitive talk going, but it ended up being just us OCN guys over there...

Then they started throwing around the insults...









Forget it; I'll stop riling them up and focus on passing them instead.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I was all hyped up and though we'd be able to get some competitive talk going, but it ended up being just us OCN guys over there...

Then they started throwing around the insults...









Forget it; I'll stop riling them up and focus on passing them instead.









I sorta figured that there's no point in registering/posting there since all it is is OCN guys and angry bit-tech guys.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
sounds like you need a couple 460's.... you can send me you 275 and ill run it for physx and folding next to the 460 when i get it

If you would live next door I would bring the card to you personally, though its a bit far away.

I'm looking for some 460's atm, though I cant choose between a pair of 460's or a 480 with watercooling..

And before I buy that I want to sell at least the 275 and the 250. So I think it wont be soon...


----------



## Finrond

Wewt, I fired up my 240's and my i7 + 260 for the night. That means in total I will have my Q9650, Xeon X3220, i7 860, gtx260, and 2 240's tonight. Should rake in some mad points.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If those 460's produce well I'll be moving a 3rd 260 to the 3rd rig and filling the sig rig with those. Mmmm 30k+ PPD for cheap.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


If those 460's produce well I'll be moving a 3rd 260 to the 3rd rig and filling the sig rig with those. Mmmm 30k+ PPD for cheap.


if they are as good of folders as I expect imma get a couple too


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Adding that many shaders and it can't be bad. I just wonder how it will scale with GPU3.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Adding that many shaders and it can't be bad. I just wonder how it will scale with GPU3.


true, graphics performance shows it to be better than a GTX 285 though, so it should put up some good PPD. Probably 12K give or take


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If it does 12k I'll have two on order this week guaranteed. That'd get me close to my 100k PPD goal with a quickness.


----------



## Onions

lol 100k ppd i can only drool


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If I can get the Ubuntu rig folding right then I'd only need another 25-30k to hit that mark. That's either a whole new rig or a few GPU's. Either way I'm not far from that milestone and I want it bad.


----------



## mmx+

How's that X2 6400+ doing?

As long as the GTX460s can do 10k+ PPD, I'll probably be buying one, 2 would be nice but isn't happening


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It crapped out at some point so I restarted the machine. I may need to start fresh and get all installs done first before firing it up. I need to check the fahlog to find out when it failed because it's hooked to my TV and I wasn't paying much attention.

I get paid on Wednesday so if I can get some numbers by then I'll place my order and have the cards by Friday. I love living so close to a NewEgg warehouse that I get my order overnight regardless.


----------



## mike44njdevils

I didn't jump over to the bit tech forums, but if they're cracking insults while still AHEAD by 63 million...smells of desperation to me...

Anywho, added the sig link, just to make "Z" happy









Sorry I haven't been around as much guys...two jobs is killing me.

Cheers


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

No worries folding friend, they're seemingly in bad spirits about being passed and it's not the jolly good time and friendly banter that was hoped for. We (those who've posted there already) may have come across as arrogant but ehh, we're awesome and it's understandable.


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
No worries folding friend, they're seemingly in bad spirits about being passed and it's not the jolly good time and friendly banter that was hoped for. We (those who've posted there already) may have come across as arrogant but ehh, we're awesome and it's understandable.

Haha, they do seem frightened









Im finally top 500 yay


----------



## mmx+

Congratulations!


----------



## Sparhawk

My silly computer decided to bluscreen on me again(5th or 6th time in the last month). Never had any issues until I installed these nVidia cards. 
Once I can scrounge together enough cash, I'll be building a new main rig(with an ATI GPU...) and turning most of the current hardware into a server/folding machine.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


My silly computer decided to bluscreen on me again(5th or 6th time in the last month). Never had any issues until I installed these nVidia cards. 
Once I can scrounge together enough cash, I'll be building a new main rig(with an ATI GPU...) and turning most of the current hardware into a server/folding machine.


Hmmm...you might want to look into those BSoD's...

But, your plan sounds good.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I think my rig just shut down, HFM hasnt updated in 20 minutes now and I had it set for every 5







worst part is that I wont be home for about 9 hours


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Hmmm...you might want to look into those BSoD's...

But, your plan sounds good.










I updated my BIOS to the latest and greatest from MSI last night. Changed some ram settings and I'll raise the CPU voltage if necessary later.

It could be that my system has been using the same installation of windows for the last year or so, I've got a ton of programs installed so there could be a couple that are conflicting. (Couldn't get all the ATI drivers off the system because it uses an ATI chipset and CCC seems to be stuck on the system







and driver cleaner didn't seem to help anything)
I'm really wanting to upgrade my system but I'm trying hold off until some new CPUs come out... but that might be too long to wait.
SDD is calling me... the one I used in my recent HTPC mod is beautifully fast.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

So ho0ws come Zodac isnt updating the spreadsheet?

oh and can we get a running chart with each teams total points?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

All, I know if I really need some cash for a PSU and hard drive.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


All, I know if I really need some cash for a PSU and hard drive.


that sentence doesnt make any sense and is grammaticly atrocious


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


So ho0ws come Zodac isnt updating the spreadsheet?

oh and can we get a running chart with each teams total points?


As far as I know Markt will take care of it.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


that sentence doesnt make any sense and is grammaticly atrocious


Agreed. I think he was trying to say he needs cash for a PSU and Hard Drive.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


that sentence doesnt make any sense and is grammaticly atrocious



hush you, I've had no sleep for 24 hours


----------



## mmx+

The C2Q is down for now, I think that the 550w PSU wasn't enough for it, the GTX260, and the GTS250


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


The C2Q is down for now, I think that the 550w PSU wasn't enough for it, the GTX260, and the GTS250










550 isnt nearly enough for that. 650W minimum but I wouldnt go les than 750


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


550 isnt nearly enough for that. 650W minimum but I wouldnt go les than 750


My 650w runs my GTX260, GTS250, and i7 @ 3.8ghz flawlessly. So for a stock-clocked Q6600-bases system, I hoped that 550w would be enough for now, but we'll see. A BSOD a day isn't good


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Is it safe to use my pc during a thunderstorm?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My 650w runs my GTX260, GTS250, and i7 @ 3.8ghz flawlessly. So for a stock-clocked Q6600-bases system, I hoped that 550w would be enough for now, but we'll see. A BSOD a day isn't good










Im sure theyre all oced though, and that probably doesnt leave much headroom for the PSU. And if its not a reputable brand I wouldnt expect it to hold up

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Is it safe to use my pc during a thunderstorm?


If you have a decent surge protector and/or a UPS you'll be fine. worst that can happen is corrupted data.... Happened to me last week


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


The C2Q is down for now, I think that the 550w PSU wasn't enough for it, the GTX260, and the GTS250










Saw the thread...don't think it's the PSU's problem. For that rig at load, I'm expecting a 450W output at the very most.

Also, BSOD's are not a sign of power failure, as far as I'm concerned.

Quite a bit of problems going on in your friends rig. 0_o


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Also, BSOD's are not a sign of power failure, as far as I'm concerned.


Can be a sign of low voltages, voltage spikes and extreme ripple


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Can be a sign of low voltages, voltage spikes and extreme ripple


Well in the his thread, Phaedrus stated that the 550W PSU, which happens to be an Enhance, is not too shabby. And for him to say that, means that ripple as well as voltage regulation should not be out of spec at the very least.


----------



## HighOC

I wish i could help out







I have Power bill issues


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Well in the his thread, Phaedrus stated that the 550W PSU, which happens to be an Enhance, is not too shabby. And for him to say that, means that ripple as well as voltage regulation should not be out of spec at the very least.


I didnt think mmx gave a PSU brand, so I have no idea how you came to that conclusion. If it is as reputable as you say though, then yes it is most likely bad OC's or other problems


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Saw the thread...don't think it's the PSU's problem. For that rig at load, I'm expecting a 450W output at the very most.

Also, BSOD's are not a sign of power failure, as far as I'm concerned.

*Quite a bit of problems going on in your friends rig*. 0_o


Yeah








I'm hoping that killing SMP will fix things, but after what Phaedrus said I'm not really optimistic.
I wouldn't think it would be a power issue, my sig rig with the GTX260, GTS250, and 3.8ghz OC was about 450w....and that's AC, so it should be drawing a bit under 400w DC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Im sure theyre all oced though, and that probably doesnt leave much headroom for the PSU. And if its not a reputable brand I wouldnt expect it to hold up


Enhance is a perfectly reputable brand,


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah








I'm hoping that killing SMP will fix things, but after what Phaedrus said I'm not really optimistic.
I wouldn't think it would be a power issue, my sig rig with the GTX260, GTS250, and 3.8ghz OC was about 450w....and that's AC, so it should be drawing a bit under 400w DC

Enhance is a perfectly reputable brand,










I didnt mean it wasnt, I just didnt see anywhere that you posted the brand and model of PSU


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I didnt mean it wasnt, I just didnt see anywhere that you posted the brand and model of PSU


I did in the thread I started in the PSU section










I really hope killing SMP fixes it, I'd rather loose 3-4k PPD than 5-6k from one of the GPUs or 11-12k from both


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I didnt mean it wasnt, I just didnt see anywhere that you posted the brand and model of PSU


It was in the thread he posted over at the PSU section.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*

Yeah
I'm hoping that killing SMP will fix things, but after what Phaedrus said I'm not really optimistic.
I wouldn't think it would be a power issue, my sig rig with the GTX260, GTS250, and 3.8ghz OC was about 450w....and that's AC, so it should be drawing a bit under 400w DC


Does it happen all the time when you are folding on all 3 components?

How about asking your friend to experiment folding on the CPU alone first, than the GTS 250 alone, than the GTX 260 alone. Might be able to pinpoint the problem from there. It's pretty troublesome though. :x


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


*I did in the thread I started in the PSU section







*

I really hope killing SMP fixes it, I'd rather loose 3-4k PPD than 5-6k from one of the GPUs or 11-12k from both











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


*It was in the thread he posted over at the PSU section.







*

Does it happen all the time when you are folding on all 3 components?

How about asking your friend to experiment folding on the CPU alone first, than the GTS 250 alone, than the GTX 260 alone. Might be able to pinpoint the problem from there. It's pretty troublesome though. :x


just read that thread. I'm with Phaedrus on that PSU being a tad skimpy.

On another note, I think that it could just be that the shaders are too high


----------



## Jplaz

Bah, when I get home I'll have 1 8800GT folding 24/7 and 1 8800GT and my Ph II x2 folding 24/7 minus when I'm using my rig...should produce some decent ppd...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Does it happen all the time when you are folding on all 3 components?

How about asking your friend to experiment folding on the CPU alone first, than the GTS 250 alone, than the GTX 260 alone. Might be able to pinpoint the problem from there. It's pretty troublesome though. :x


I'm having him just try the GPUs now, then I'll have him try them individually if it isn't fixed









I'm pretty sure the GTX260 is fine, it's been folding consistently since mid April on my rig with narry an issue









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


just read that thread. I'm with Phaedrus on that PSU being a tad skimpy.

On another note, I think that it could just be that the shaders are too high


I don't think it's the shaders OCed too much, I ran them at those speeds the entire time I had the cards and they worked great.

If anything, I'm guessing that it would be that the GTS250 is a bit messed up, I only had it 48 hours (bought it from a guy in ND). But he said that he's folded on it for months, so it seems _unlikely_ that it's borked.


----------



## jck

That or the ambient room temp is warmer in his place than yours. Maybe?

Heat is a bad bad thing for OCing


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
That or the ambient room temp is warmer in his place than yours. Maybe?

Heat is a bad bad thing for OCing









Nah, his room is cooler. The cards were running at the same temps that they did in my rig (albeit with higher fan speeds)


----------



## Finrond

Perhaps running them at high speeds has worn them out slightly over time. dropping 1 or 2 notches in clock speed would fix it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Perhaps running them at high speeds has worn them out slightly over time. dropping 1 or 2 notches in clock speed would fix it.

Doubt it, they were running flawlessly in my rig through Saturday, but this morning I asked him to drop the clocks to stock just to see what that does


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm going this miss this Nvidia card


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Ooh, a new [email protected] thread that seems to have activity...
















EDIT:
Maybe the 'difference' could also go on the graph...just to show it... :?


----------



## markt

Points difference-60,351,229, 1,570,837 gain daily, 1.3 Months til overtake woohoo!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Points difference-60,351,229, 1,570,837 gain daily, 1.3 Months til overtake woohoo!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Points difference-60,351,229, 1,570,837 gain daily, 1.3 Months til overtake woohoo!


YAYYYYY!!!!

Could we get a couple extra charts? 1 to show the difference over time and one to show the total points of both temas over time? Kinda like the spreadsheet we had for TSC


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Points difference-60,351,229, 1,570,837 gain daily, 1.3 Months til overtake woohoo!


























Not much longer


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

It should be even sooner if I finally get my native M$ bigadv to work....not that I've actually tried it yet, as I just haven't had the time...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Can I play games when folding? I've lost about an hours worth of folding time


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Can I play games when folding? I've lost about an hours worth of folding time










yes, it will only use the clock cycles not used by the game though and will kill the TPF and PPD for the gaming period. but its better than not folding while gaming


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


yes, it will only use the clock cycles not used by the game though and will kill the TPF and PPD for the gaming period. but its better than not folding while gaming


Not so









SMP is fine while folding, I didn't ever kill SMP folding, no need. GPU folding is another matter entirely, I've found that it's basically impossible to game while GPU folding


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


It should be even sooner if I finally get my native M$ bigadv to work....not that I've actually tried it yet, as I just haven't had the time...


But then you will ROCKET past me in rank (you are only 1 behind now!)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not so









SMP is fine while folding, I didn't ever kill SMP folding, no need. GPU folding is another matter entirely, I've found that it's basically impossible to game while GPU folding










Yes, folding on the GPU will destroy any hopes you have of getting a decent frame rate. If you SMP with a High priority that will too.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not so









SMP is fine while folding, I didn't ever kill SMP folding, no need. GPU folding is another matter entirely, I've found that it's basically impossible to game while GPU folding










i kinda assumed he didnt fold on the 4670....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i kinda assumed he didnt fold on the 4670....



I really should update that sig. I've been folding a 9800GT Green. I will be folding on a 4870 for a while untill I get hooked with a hard drive and a PSU.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I really should update that sig. I've been folding a 9800GT Green. I will be folding on a 4870 for a while untill I get hooked with a hard drive and a PSU.


Even with GPU3, which is an improvement over GPU2 in terms of resource management, still slows down gaming significantly


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Even with GPU3, which is an improvement over GPU2 in terms of resource management, still slows down gaming significantly










I have an 8800GS sitting around doing nothing so I'm using that.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
But then you will ROCKET past me in rank (you are only 1 behind now!).

UserName | Rank Diff | Points Diff | Gain Daily | Date Overtake
711 | 6 | -24,523 | 14,877 | 07.17.10, 5am / 1.6 Days
*Finrond | 1 | -2,674 | 2,327 | 07.16.10, 5pm / 1.1 Days

*Not long now....


----------



## godofdeath

ah i have been slacking thanks to waiting for parts i'll be back up soon and contributing


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

new to the folding team but have been putting my work in for the past 3 days non stop folding son!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


new to the folding team but have been putting my work in for the past 3 days non stop folding son!


Couple more days and you'll be postbit-eligible


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=520919

i think ill be there by tomorrow =x or maybe 2 days but i got another 6701 almost done


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

actually by looking at my daily stats all i need is another 20k i believe which i can do by tomorrow

and seeing as i have a 6701 almost done should have my postbit tomorrow


----------



## mmx+

It can take up to a week to get your postbit even after you post in that thread


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It can take up to a week to get your postbit even after you post in that thread










i thought 24 hours?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It has to be put in your profile manually so the system can track your stats basically. You post in the thread and I think it's usually Chipp who does the legwork on it. I'm not sure how often he updates it though.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

o ok because ive seen people getting there postbits within 24 hours as they stated


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We're climbing up the table


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It has to be put in your profile manually so the system can track your stats basically. You post in the thread and I think it's usually Chipp who does the legwork on it. I'm not sure how often he updates it though.


Chipp updates it weekly


----------



## Craiga35

Folding on my PS3, may not be much, but it's something.


----------



## TheSprunk

Too hot man, too hot. Wait till september and I'm back in the game.


----------



## markt

The heat is killing me as well, but I'm sticking it out.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

how much points ps3 gives u for each completed wu

i used my ps3 for two days and just shut it off after just using my pc now


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


i thought 24 hours?


It took 13 days and a PM to Chipp to get mine, so consider yourself lucky if it only takes a week









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


how much points ps3 gives u for each completed wu

i used my ps3 for two days and just shut it off after just using my pc now


251 points per WU, it does 3 or 4 a day (I don't remember exactly)


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

what if i drop rank before he puts it in?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


what if i drop rank before he puts it in?


Let me get this straight, you have a GTX480 and i7 980x and you're worrying about dropping ranks?









You'll be fine, even if the GPU only folds some


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


UserName | Rank Diff | Points Diff | Gain Daily | Date Overtake
711 | 6 | -24,523 | 14,877 | 07.17.10, 5am / 1.6 Days 
*Finrond | 1 | -2,674 | 2,327 | 07.16.10, 5pm / 1.1 Days

*Not long now....










Rank Team | Rank Project | User Name | Change 24hr | Change 7days | Points 24hr Avg | Points Update | Points Today | Points Week | Points 
Total | WUs Total

393 | 11,968 | Nude_Lewd_Man | +4







| +38







| 17,630 | 634 | 0 | 85,337 | 946,475 | 1,365 | 394 | 11,987
Finrond | | +24







| 14,462 | 0 | 0 | 79,672 | 943,447 | 601


----------



## mmx+

Excited much?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Eh, not sure what happened to the post, but it is a little out of date anyway - not just due to it being from the update before the penultimate one (on EOC) but also as you've just re-overtaken me after dropping two 5k updates...

I'll get back past you again soon though...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Eh, not sure what happened to the post, but it is a little out of date anyway - not just due to it being from the update before the penultimate one (on EOC) but also as you've just re-overtaken me after dropping two 5k updates...

I'll get back past you again soon though...










Any idea who you're talking to?
















I haven't just had 2 5k updates, although I _am_ ahead


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I was talking to/about Finrond..as per the stats in the post I submitted just before that message...


----------



## nitteo

Doing the little I can do to help!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Doing the little I can do to help!

little? you are #6 on the team and have over 29 million points


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Doing the little I can do to help!

It's great to have you back!























Any plans to have a massive farm like in the days of old?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It's great to have you back!























Any plans to have a massive farm like in the days of old?

Lets just say the [email protected] fire is starting to build in me again...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Lets just say the [email protected] fire is starting to build in me again...
































I just recently started folding here (May 25), but so far I'm definitely addicted








Got my first million a couple days ago, so I'm excited


----------



## SpcCdr

Heya nitteo,
Just wanted to say It's sooooo nice to see the ol' "Bars and Stripes" flying again on OCN!
I hope all has been going nicely for your recent endeavours, and things are starting to settle down enough where you're no longer running around like a madman!
Welcome back











































































































Cheers sir









[Edit] for those that don't know the legendary mr nitteo, (or just as a reminder for Folding Inspiration) nitteo's [email protected] GPU2 FARM









FYI.... you guys have all seen the *"Most users ever online was 4,487, 08-13-08 at 10:38 AM."*
You've probably wondered what event could possibly have brought so many people to OCN????







It was this ^^


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm going to miss this 9800GT when I go back home. I'm stuck using a ATI card and a PS3 till I can get my 8800GS up and folding.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Lets just say the [email protected] fire is starting to build in me again...


Woah, thinking of giving markt a run for his money now heh?









Nice to have a big time folder back. Still have those 9800GX2's?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Lets just say the [email protected] fire is starting to build in me again...

Welcome back bro...I look forward to see if you get another Folding farm going again


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Anyone know what happened to Zodac...? S/He has been offline for over two days, and I wanted him/her to check the _new_ FAT spreadie I have been working on...

In other news, how is it that whenever I go to switch the i7 over to Fold on W7, it is always at 80+% through whatever WU it is working on..?? Seriously, it has been about a week since I went to do it - and I don't want to have wasted the hours it takes to get that far through a WU without getting any credit for it..

Oh, and I've also got WKS02 back to Folding again, albeit only on one core. The reason it had stopped is that the client it was using had expired..







I'm sure I installed the same version on all of the clients, and this is the only one to have been affected... The second core's client can't pick up any work. I'm tempted to wipe that folder completely and configure it all over again, just to see if that fixes it...


----------



## Magus2727

Zodac is on a 2 Vacation....I belive


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Rank Team | Rank Project | User Name | Change 24hr | Change 7days | Points 24hr Avg | Points Update | Points Today | Points Week | Points
Total | WUs Total

393 | 11,968 | Nude_Lewd_Man | +4







| +38







| 17,630 | 634 | 0 | 85,337 | 946,475 | 1,365 | 394 | 11,987
Finrond | | +24







| 14,462 | 0 | 0 | 79,672 | 943,447 | 601

Haha newd, I saw you had passed me so I cranked up my 240's and my 260 to fold last night!

EDIT: According to Kakao I did pass you!


----------



## darksun20

I can't wait to build a new folding rig, then I can come play with the big boys


----------



## Finrond

Well I can't wait til I move out of my parents house, then I will run my puppies 24/7... and prob spend all my savings on folding parts! Wait.... that doesn't sound good.


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Well I can't wait til I move out of my parents house, then I will run my puppies 24/7... and prob spend all my savings on folding parts! Wait.... that doesn't sound good.

Oh the joy of the Folding addiction! I'm saving just to spend it on folding parts, welcome to the wonderful club.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Well I can't wait til I move out of my parents house, then I will run my puppies 24/7... and prob spend all my savings on folding parts! Wait.... that doesn't sound good.

same lool its a bad addiction but i just tell myself that im curing cancer.. (even tho im not)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


same lool its a bad addiction but i just tell myself that im curing cancer.. (even tho im not)


Well, you're pumping out around 10.5k PPD (as at just now) which is a decent amount, and every bit helps to work out how things can be done to treat and/or cure cancer, and possibly other diseases too...so you are part of the cure...


----------



## zamdam

Do you guys get prizes or something for beating other folders? Besides getting the warm feeling inside from helping cure cancer...


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


Do you guys get prizes or something for beating other folders? Besides getting the warm feeling inside from helping cure cancer...


No, but for participating in foldathons you get put into drawings to win kool stuff.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


Do you guys get prizes or something for beating other folders? Besides getting the warm feeling inside from helping cure cancer...


So far I've won a PSU, a 9600GSO, and $25 via PayPal


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So far I've won a PSU, a 9600GSO, and $25 via PayPal










my 9600gso is dieing














gives a good escuase to get a gtx 460


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82*


my 9600gso is dieing














gives a good escuase to get a gtx 460










Very good excuse. As if one is needed


----------



## sharpshoooter82

my parents aren't gona buy me one


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82*


my 9600gso is dieing














gives a good escuase to get a gtx 460










Have you seen the "Artifacting" pic from my 250...? B*gger, it seems like it isn't on here anymore - but I've got it on another forum:
http://www.techimo.com/photo/showpho.../ppuser/213044


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe "Let's get Folding to pass the British"







(IIRC both CustomPC and bit-tech are British sites?)

I'm still going to add my current one to my sig










im British!

why pick on the British? D:<


----------



## zamdam

just wondering because, it seems that some of you are adding a bit to your monthly power bill.. Didnt know if it was worth it..

I use to fold with my ps3, but i got bored with it

Thanks


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BKsMassive*


im British!

why pick on the British? D:<


Why pick on the Russians for that matter?









We will stop nowhere on our way to domination


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Zodac is on a 2 Vacation....I belive


Any idea on when he/she is likely to be back..?


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Have you seen the "Artifacting" pic from my 250...? B*gger, it seems like it isn't on here anymore - but I've got it on another forum:
http://www.techimo.com/photo/showpho.../ppuser/213044











mine does the same thing


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Any idea on when he/she is likely to be back..?


By bad... insert Week between 2 and Vacation....

He has been gone for 2-3 days I think


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


By bad... insert Week between 2 and Vacation....

He has been gone for 2-3 days I think


Wait, what?


----------



## markt

58 million behind now. Slowly getting them.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
58 million behind now. Slowly getting them.

would have gone a lot faster if I would have both my rigs up and running


----------



## Magus2727

Z will be back in about 1.5 weeks now I believe......


----------



## sorage

I just joined the fight


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Finally caught it bang on time...it is just sending in the latest WU...









I've just got back from the meal for my Mum's b/day and started on the scotch... :heh:

I was second in the golf competition today, one shot off the leader - which isn't too bad considering I hadn't even swung a club in exactly 6 weeks


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



how long since the last competition I played, with a broken thumb


and it is only about the fourth time I've played all year; of which the other two occassions were when I was trying to teach ppl how to play golf...







If I hadn't [_just_] rolled into the bunker on the last hole, I would've prolly only been about 8 feet from the pin too; and there were a couple of holes were it took me four putts to sink it...









Anyway, time to -bigadv the i7 in W7....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My Auntie is back so no more all night folding







And I'm leaving the 9800GT behind on Wednesday


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, I've switched to M$ native Folding for the -bigadv WUs, but still seem to have pulled in an A3 WU anyway... I'll leave it for now, and will check in again tomorrow - I might need to have a play with the config to see if I can hack it into pulling the bigadv WUs...


----------



## sdla4ever

if temps would go back down id put the i7 back into the mix but 97F in my room so ya no i7 just 275


----------



## Finrond

Aw Newd, you passed me again!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Aw Newd, you passed me again!


The latest EOC update shows that you're gaining on me at a rate of 59 whole points per day...and it thinks it would take 3.8 weeks for you to get past...

Oh, and in other news..it seems that WKS04 is still stuck getting advmethod WUs - instead of the bigadv ones I want/ed..

I've had a response from Zodac, said that s/he wouldn't be online much for another ~9 days (well, PM said ~10 days, but that was 23 hours ago) but the new FAT spreadie could well be up for the August FAT....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


The latest EOC update shows that you're gaining on me at a rate of 59 whole points per day...and it thinks it would take 3.8 weeks for you to get past...

Oh, and in other news..it seems that WKS04 is still stuck getting advmethod WUs - instead of the bigadv ones I want/ed..


I know, Im gunning for you! HARD! And I wish poor luck upon that client, you start getting bigadv's, and then I will have no chance of catching you!  kidding!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *finrond*


i know, im gunning for you! Hard!


 tmi..!


----------



## Flisker

I've just opened my [email protected] so that should help a bit more







Let's overtake them muhahaha


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I just leave all of my clients going 24/7


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Looks like me and *Finrond* are the latest inductees to the Millionaires club...

Looks like we've automagically got the status tag thing too...


----------



## mmx+

Congratulations!

I just got mine a week or so ago









Can't wait for 2 million


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Looks like me and *Finrond* are the latest inductees to the Millionaires club...

Looks like we've automagically got the status tag thing too...













































Nice, now fold for me to get my 1 million quicker!! Haha, congrats I'll be there soon enough


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

The sooner you get yourself up here, the sooner Finrond can get out of janitorial duties..


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


The sooner you get yourself up here, the sooner Finrond can get out of janitorial duties..

















Oh, so the newest millionaire gets janitorial duties?









Makes me glad I'm no longer the newest


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Oh, so the newest millionaire gets janitorial duties?









Makes me glad I'm no longer the newest










Yeah - or at least that's the way it is elsewhere....

Makes me glad to have made it in the update before *Finrond*, so I only had to put a new roll of paper out.....


----------



## Finrond

Damn, hurry up and get that mill man, I don't want to be a janitor! In other news, I let my i7 and 260 fold last night so I passed newd again for the time being.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Looks like me and *Finrond* are the latest inductees to the Millionaires club...

Looks like we've automagically got the status tag thing too...














































Congrats guys!

I'll get my first mil soon enough...only 2 and a half more months!


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

I wish [email protected] would hurry and optimize a GPU client for AMD cards so I could reach 1 mil myself faster







Its painfully slow going on just SMP...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Damn, hurry up and get that mill man, I don't want to be a janitor! In other news, I let my i7 and 260 fold last night so I passed newd again for the time being.

Not according to the [email protected] stats in the user details on here...


----------



## Sparhawk

Since I installed these two nVidia cards I've had what I think are video driver related crashes... I think they've been overheating.
Basically when I run SMP and the two GPU clients it locks up the system and the file in the error logs is usually an nVidia one.
I'm going to try adding a buttload of airflow(4x1900rpm Scythe Slip Stream Kaze-Jyuni) to the system and see if it makes a difference.
Right now I've just got two gentle typhoons for exhaust and I think they are being overwhelmed.
Should be back up to full-rig-folding tonight


----------



## godofdeath

sigh

i would be contributing if i can install friggin windows


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Not according to the [email protected] stats in the user details on here...


That is because these update like every day or 2 days, whereas EOC and Kakao update ~ 3 hours.

Edit: According to Kakao, I am at 379 and you are 383. All that of course will change in 18 minutes when it grabs the latest stats update.


----------



## byrkoet

I fold 24/7 for ocn thats 4so


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


That is because these update like every day or 2 days, whereas EOC and Kakao update ~ 3 hours.

Edit: According to Kakao, I am at 379 and you are 383. All that of course will change in 18 minutes when it grabs the latest stats update.


IDK, I have seen it updating a little more often - though admittedly not as frequently as EOC/Kakao...


----------



## mmx+

Let's go!

The time to overtake keeps increasing









We _need_ something to boost our PPD!


----------



## Sparhawk

My rig is back up and running. Added teh fans and we now have lift-off.

Much cooler running, we'll see if it makes a difference. I'm hoping to come home after work to a PC that is still functioning.


----------



## mmx+

Well that setup should be nice for PPD







Just what we need









I'll be approximately quadrupling my output starting Aug16 or so.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'm doing what I can too...though I've been told that the power will be shut off at work next w/end, so I'll be losing out on a number of points...


----------



## mmx+

Another work folder?









What are you folding on at work?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
another work folder? :d
what are you folding on at work?

work_pc..


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'm sure I posted that with CAPS, but anyway...

WORK_PC (http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=57600)


----------



## Magus2727

2x 24" for a work computer... can I come work with you?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

so 2 of my GPU's have the same WU (P5768 (R9, C11, G345))
is this a bad thing? theyve been going along for about week without problems Ive just never had this before


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
2x 24" for a work computer... can I come work with you?









We are actually looking to hire a couple of ppl, but that's the UK office in Bracknell...

I think that the US office is also recruiting, but I can't say what the salary is (as IDK) or what hours they're looking for - but I think it might be too long a commute from Utah, considering that the office is in San Jose.......


----------



## zodac




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

really, this is the best smiley at ocn!


----------



## Finrond

Zodac, The PPD rocket? Really? I laugh at that.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 







We are actually looking to hire a couple of ppl, but that's the UK office in Bracknell...

I think that the US office is also recruiting, but I can't say what the salary is (as IDK) or what hours they're looking for - but I think it might be too long a commute from Utah, considering that the office is in San Jose.......

I have no problem moving to the UK.. lived there for two years back in the 90's, the wife would jump up and down in joy if we relocated to the UK.

I am not sure what you do (something tec related because i recall you saying that Stanford uses your hardware?) but dont think you would be looking for a Electrical Engineer right out of school....

I have just one 24" monitor at home and that makes me go









I have dual 19"s at work but dual 24"s.... thats what my Eyefinity 1x3 will be... 3!!! in a row, will need a new desk/room for that bad boy!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Zodac, The PPD rocket? Really? I laugh at that.

Z will laugh at you if you stop folding in a few months cause your power bill is too high


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Z will laugh at you if you stop folding in a few months cause your power bill is too high









I won't. If anything I will give some munies to my dad. So far he has blamed the increase on the 18 year old dehumidifier that we put in the basement for the summer months. In all honesty this is probably responsible for the largest portion of the increase since I don't fold 24/7 at home or every day. Although I have had to more recently to keep up with newd lewd man. He sets a mean pace. Anyway, I feel bad even if I increase my parents bill even slightly so I'll probably start paying a portion.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
I won't. If anything I will give some munies to my dad. So far he has blamed the increase on the 18 year old dehumidifier that we put in the basement for the summer months. In all honesty this is probably responsible for the largest portion of the increase since I don't fold 24/7 at home or every day. Although I have had to more recently to keep up with newd lewd man. He sets a mean pace. Anyway, I feel bad even if I increase my parents bill even slightly so I'll probably start paying a portion.

It was just an example








Our bill isnt that high, so I'm paying a part of the bill. Cause folding on this rig is a big increase...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I meant it as an example









hehe. Anyway, I have to pass Zodac before I ever consider stopping


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
hehe. Anyway, I have to pass Zodac before I ever consider stopping









Yep, now you have to!
Btw, I editted my post above you


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Yep, now you have to!
Btw, I editted my post above you









Ya I saw that right after I posted.


----------



## mmx+

It's going to take a long time to overtake Z if I'm only going to have 6-10k PPD for the next month. I really need to get the issues with the C2Q rig fixed and see what I can do about the i7 and possibly acquire a GTX460. Or hopefully I can get the C2Ds at work folding, they should do about 1.5-2k PPD each








Not bad for free, I'll gladly take 15-20k PPD however it comes


----------



## epidemic

Back to work full time now so I am going to crank the 9800gt back up for ~8 hours a day.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epidemic*


Back to work full time now so I am going to crank the 9800gt back up for ~8 hours a day.



















CPU SMP folding as well?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not bad for free, I'll gladly take 15-20k PPD however it comes










About a year ago I managed to crank my PPD up (for another team) to a touch over 60k PPD - it was still climbing too, due to it being an average over 7 days (or 56 updates) but I got over a million last July, and considering that the pace was dropped before the month ended too...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I have had to more recently to keep up with Newd_Lewd_Man. He sets a mean pace.


Quote amended to show correct nick









You may have noticed that my PPD has dropped a little, which could help you to open up a bit of a gap ahead of me....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Just went to EOC to check my stats and got a message I hadn't seen before...

Quote:

*Server load too high!* Wait a minute before reloading the page.
Not what I would've expected 2.5 hours after the last update....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've done 170+ units I think. I'm on the look out for a cheap PSU and hard drive now.


----------



## markt

We're getting them little by little...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Team Name | Rank Diff | Points Diff | Gain Daily | Date Overtake

Custom PC & bit-tech | 1 | -53,133,727 | 1,203,940 | 09.03.10, 10am / 1.5 Months


----------



## mmx+

Our overtake has gone _up_ by .3 months since the Foldathon, despite that it's been over .3 months since then









You can blame me if you want


----------



## Magus2727

its on the fact that our team has droped our average by almost 600,000 PPD... the heat must be getting to most of the folders.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
its on the fact that our team has droped our average by almost 600,000 PPD... the heat must be getting to most of the folders.

Admittedly the Foldathon was a time of abnormally high PPD, but even so our PPD is lower than average ATM. The summer heat is why my output is way down, so I'd say it's reasonable that it could be the cause for others as well


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Our overtake has gone _up_ by .3 months since the Foldathon, despite that it's been over .3 months since then









You can blame me if you want









Okay, it is all your fault...
















Seriously, I think it is prolly more that the FAT encouraged everyone to Fold 24/7 for the few days, which resulted in a sizeable boost to the overall output of the Team as a whole.. I don't have specific stats on it, but considering the spike that was for the FAT, it would've messed up the average for almost a week, dropping the overall down by a big enough margin to make up for it; I think we're only a tadge below where we would normally be (non-FAT times) so it is more closely linked to the 'real' standings now....


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
its on the fact that our team has droped our average by almost 600,000 PPD... the heat must be getting to most of the folders.

40k of that could be mine I haven't had either box folding. I'm not home and I'm not A/Cing my apartment if I'm not there. Too busy getting drunk looking at my lake.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Okay, it is all your fault...
















Seriously, I think it is prolly more that the FAT encouraged everyone to Fold 24/7 for the few days, which resulted in a sizeable boost to the overall output of the Team as a whole.. I don't have specific stats on it, but considering the spike that was for the FAT, it would've messed up the average for almost a week, dropping the overall down by a big enough margin to make up for it; I think we're only a tadge below where we would normally be (non-FAT times) so it is more closely linked to the 'real' standings now....

could be... but we are 600K below the average before the Fold-a-Thon....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I blame the loss of active users, we are currently under 600 active users...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Quote amended to show correct nick









You may have noticed that my PPD has dropped a little, which could help you to open up a bit of a gap ahead of me....

















I should have taken the 8800GT out of my brothers computer (he barely uses it) and tossed it in my work computer before I left for a month. That way I could have had it folding this whole time.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I blame the loss of active users, we are currently under 600 active users...


A lot of people not only scale back but have to quit over the summer months. All teams are experiencing this


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Downloading latest drivers for the 460 atm


----------



## mmx+

Awesome









Can't wait to see how it goes


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Me neither, and waiting for our .... internet to download the drivers is a pain in the ..., checked every new post at overclock.net and still not finished


----------



## mmx+

I can usually have them downloaded within 5 minutes tops


----------



## Finrond

Lol what are you on 56k or something?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

MAEN all...


----------



## jck

If all goes smooth tonight, I'll have 2 new quad core folding rigs online by 9pm and the folding farm setup (finally) in the corner of the front room.

Hopefully the AC can keep up with that much heat from one spot in a room...we'll see.

The laptops have been lackluster for dual cores, so i'll be taking them offline as soon as their units finish. Not gonna waste the power on them when the quads will use about the same as a whole laptop.

Now if Zodac would just get back so I can bounce optimization ideas around and stuff.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I have had to more recently to keep up with Newd_Lewd_Man. He sets a mean pace.


Quote amended to show correct nick









Oops, I seem to have jumped up the standings and passed you there Finrond.... However did that happen...?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If all goes smooth tonight, I'll have 2 new quad core folding rigs online by 9pm and the folding farm setup (finally) in the corner of the front room.

Hopefully the AC can keep up with that much heat from one spot in a room...we'll see.

The laptops have been lackluster for dual cores, so i'll be taking them offline as soon as their units finish. Not gonna waste the power on them when the quads will use about the same as a whole laptop.

Now if Zodac would just get back so I can bounce optimization ideas around and stuff.










Awesome!!!!
I'd still keep the laptops provided they're 2ghz+ dual cores, my C2D P8600 (2.4ghz) does about 2k PPD and uses 35w full load


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Lets just say the [email protected] fire is starting to build in me again...

OMG! nitteo!


----------



## darksun20

50.3 million behind with that insane update we just had!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


OMG! nitteo!










Took you long enough to find this


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Quote amended to show correct nick









Oops, I seem to have jumped up the standings and passed you there Finrond.... However did that happen...?

















Well, looks like they awarded bonus points on those 670x's that got extended deadlines. You got about twice as many bonus points as I did so you lept ahead. Worst part is im at my grandparents so I can't fire up my rigs to catch back up :-(

Until tomorrow that is!


----------



## godofdeath

is the ati folding client ready or still in dev?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is the ati folding client ready or still in dev?

It works, but it's still _far_ slower than nVidia (HD5870 is same speed as 8800GT)


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It works, but it's still _far_ slower than nVidia (HD5870 is same speed as 8800GT)

oo i meant like an ati specific one that doesnt make ati suck lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
oo i meant like an ati specific one that doesnt make ati suck lol

Nope, not available yet


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Nope, not available yet









sigh
poor ati


----------



## goodtobeking

Just got my brand new(ok used) 9800GX2, that I just bought from a user on here, and it is up and folding. Have been using my HD 5750, but 2500-3000 PPD wasnt enough. Now, the 9800GX2 is doing about 9-11k. Only thing is, this card runs HOT. I thought my rig pumped out heat before, now I can barely stand it. But all for the cause, actually 2 causes now, folding and passing up Custom PC. Less than 50 mill now, man we are on fire, help us tom cruise.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

WOOT!
We gained over 2 and half million on them yesterday.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'd like to think that my first 80k-in-a-day day was part of the boost...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Well, looks like they awarded bonus points on those 670x's that got extended deadlines. You got about twice as many bonus points as I did so you lept ahead. Worst part is im at my grandparents so I can't fire up my rigs to catch back up :-(

Until tomorrow that is!

I think it is more to do with my i7 getting a bigadv WU and getting 60k credit for completing it....

I'm sure that there were some other bonuses in there, as my 250 GPU and the VM at work pull ~10k PPD between them, and I doubt that the other clients I have (all CPU, none of which are SMP) would/could account for the other 10k that was pumped in...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Well the PS3 is folding for the time being but in other news, My AMD mobo has arrived


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Hmm... I just spotted that there seems something a little wrong with this picture....

Yesterday it was showing 60k points, with roughly 53 min intervals and earning ~16k PPD, now it is only going to earn ~9k (2k PPD) and won't complete within the alloted time.. I haven't changed anything, nothing is running now that wasn't then (I haven't used it at all) so IDK why there is that much of a difference...

LOL.. Just saw that my ranking hasn't been updated yet...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My god the ATI client is slow. When I was using a 9800GT, I was ripping through WU. I could finish a 10,000 fold unit in about 4 hours.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
sigh
poor ati

Really








I'd love to get some HD5770s for folding if they were as good as GTX260s, I'm loving their low power usage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Just got my brand new(ok used) 9800GX2, that I just bought from a user on here, and it is up and folding. Have been using my HD 5750, but 2500-3000 PPD wasnt enough. Now, the 9800GX2 is doing about 9-11k. Only thing is, this card runs HOT. I thought my rig pumped out heat before, now I can barely stand it. But all for the cause, actually 2 causes now, folding and passing up Custom PC. Less than 50 mill now, man we are on fire, help us tom cruise.

Awesome!
GX2s are amazing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
WOOT!
We gained over 2 and half million on them yesterday.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I'd like to think that my first 80k-in-a-day day was part of the boost...









And you're on my top-5 threat list









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
My god the ATI client is slow. When I was using a 9800GT, I was ripping through WU. I could finish a 10,000 fold unit in about 4 hours.

ATi folding is still better than nothing, you won't find me arguing with that. But it's a bit of a put-off that a brand-new HD5870 gets the same PPD as a 3 year old (?) 8800GT


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


ATi folding is still better than nothing, you won't find me arguing with that. But it's a bit of a put-off that a brand-new HD5870 gets the same PPD as a 3 year old (?) 8800GT


some times.... I get about 500 to 1K fewer points when folding bold GPU and SMP vs just SMP with my 5770... if I had a 5870 it may be a different story... but its better for me not to fold with the 5770 then with.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


some times.... I get about 500 to 1K fewer points when folding bold GPU and SMP vs just SMP with my 5770... if I had a 5870 it may be a different story... but its better for me not to fold with the 5770 then with.


Wow









I figured that with the environmental variables it wouldn't be so bad









BTW, grats on the 4 million badge!


----------



## Monkey92

Contributing my 20,000 PPD









I LOVE FOLDING.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And you're on my top-5 threat list










If I knew/remembered what your Folding name is it'd be more fun....


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


If I knew/remembered what your Folding name is it'd be more fun....
























I know it, muahah, iFX


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Wow









I figured that with the environmental variables it wouldn't be so bad









BTW, grats on the 4 million badge!


It depends on the WU... with the introduction of the 670x's it made that large of a difference because it was a lot longer of a WU being worked on and the time frame was (the same as other A3's? Shorter?) either way the ATi put out 1 WU on average every 3 hours and I had 3 A3's done on the older WU's. I may try it now again when I slow down the farm, but right now I fold on my CPU of my sig rig no longer 24/7, the amount that it does, and the other machines I have at my disposal, at the moment I will let the University take care of the AC bill during the summer this time around.

Which reminds me... I think I may still have the enviornmental settings in place and have not switched them over.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Awesome!!!!
I'd still keep the laptops provided they're 2ghz+ dual cores, my C2D P8600 (2.4ghz) does about 2k PPD and uses 35w full load










Well, I got the one machine built and the OS loaded. But, it didn't load a default driver for the wireless card.

The other box I haven't moved over there yet. I still have to get the wireless card put in it too.

Hopefully tonight, I'll get those both online. Then, I'll take the single core laptop offline. I might leave the two dual core laptops on, but I dunno. They seem real slow.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


Contributing my 20,000 PPD









I LOVE FOLDING.


Nice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


If I knew/remembered what your Folding name is it'd be more fun....
























iFX









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Well, I got the one machine built and the OS loaded. But, it didn't load a default driver for the wireless card.

The other box I haven't moved over there yet. I still have to get the wireless card put in it too.

Hopefully tonight, I'll get those both online. Then, I'll take the single core laptop offline. I might leave the two dual core laptops on, but I dunno. They seem real slow.










Single cores really aren't worth it IMO. But I'll say it again, I do think dual cores are worth it as long as they aren't running too hot


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Single cores really aren't worth it IMO. But I'll say it again, I do think dual cores are worth it as long as they aren't running too hot


I agree. I am not sure how "hot" my 2 dual-core laptops are running (I think one is an 8400 and the other is a 6600). But, they have time per unit to complete in the range of 25-45 mins each.

I'll get more 411 on them when I get home. Just kinda blah right now. Wish I'd had both the quads up and running. I'm gonna try and sell them both, and if someone came over to look I could show them crunching [email protected]

I'd try to sell them here, but I don't have the rep to post them on the forum here.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I hate this ATI client


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I hate this ATI client









nVidia FTW?

In all seriousness, it shouldn't be hard to trade your HD4870 for a GTS250 or possibly even a GTX260 for far better PPD


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
nVidia FTW?

In all seriousness, it shouldn't be hard to trade your HD4870 for a GTS250 or possibly even a GTX260 for far better PPD









I'd never trade that







Took me ages to get hold of one. I'm in the midst of building a folding rig, so far I have, the CPU (Athlon 3500+), the motherboard and 1Gb of RAM, and old laptop drive, an old DVD drive and a 8800GS. All I need more is a CPU cooler and a PSU.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I'd never trade that







Took me ages to get hold of one. I'm in the midst of building a folding rig, so far I have, the CPU (Athlon 3500+), the motherboard and 1Gb of RAM, and old laptop drive, an old DVD drive and a 8800GS. All I need more is a CPU cooler and a PSU.

To each their own









I traded my HD5670 for an 8800GTS G80 because it folded better. Also got some cash, but not a lot.
And I despise ATi







(no reason, I just do)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Ah, I see you now... Showing as being 4 days, but that all depends on when the i7's WU completes......


----------



## Baldy

Approximately 1 more month to go!

Let's keep it up guys!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I think it is more to do with my i7 getting a bigadv WU and getting 60k credit for completing it....

I'm sure that there were some other bonuses in there, as my 250 GPU and the VM at work pull ~10k PPD between them, and I doubt that the other clients I have (all CPU, none of which are SMP) would/could account for the other 10k that was pumped in...


Ah well in that case, you suck for getting in a BIGADV. Now I REALLY have to crank it up, especially since someone shut off my work computer so no more Q9650 til I can get it back on when I return to work in August.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its too darn quiet in here!
Where is zodac?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

one step closer to completing my folding rig. In theory I have the cash but I dont want to spend my deposit money for next year at uni. All I need now is a PSU and CPU cooler.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Took you long enough to find this










It was buried under a couple of day's worth of posts.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


its too darn quiet in here!
Where is zodac?


Did someone call me?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did someone call me?


Finally, it was so quiet here.
Good to see you around


----------



## zodac

Anything new going on that I should know about?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, not that I know. A few new guys, some upgrades, and not enough ppd like always...


----------



## zodac

Yeah... never enough PPD...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And the stupid thing is, I have 2gtx275's and a gts250 doing nothing here... Just because I dont have enough hard drives. Thats ~ 22kppd...
I hope I can sell that stuff, and get a 480.
Maybe I'm going to upgrade the q9550 to an i5/7, or downgrade to i3 for benchmarking. The uptime wouldnt be enough to finish 670x' etc...


----------



## vaio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Finally, it was so quiet here.
Good to see you around










You think it's quiet in here.
Lol, try the Boinc forum then.....think they all crunch sans keyboards


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaio*


You think it's quiet in here.
Lol, try the Boinc forum then.....think they all crunch sans keyboards










Lol, it used to be insane over here, 20posts per minute... Now its a few posts each hour...


----------



## vaio

Is that a general pattern with folding or just here?
I retired a few years ago now.

I got pissed off when Stanford were kissing up to ps3 users and forget us mere cpu mortals.

That and their forum.....omg, their forum. lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaio*


Is that a general pattern with folding or just here?
I retired a few years ago now.

I got pissed off when Stanford were kissing up to ps3 users and forget us mere cpu mortals.

That and their forum.....omg, their forum. lol


The only reason for us spamming is cause we dont want to use our computers... And sitting at a forum spamming doesnt take that much power.








I'm pretty new to folding, so I dunno if it was always like this.


----------



## Ryahn

Hopefully I will be back to see this happen. I will be in basic for around 5 to 7 months depending on what extra training courses I take on top of my AIT.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


The only reason for us spamming is cause we dont want to use our computers... And sitting at a forum spamming doesnt take that much power.








I'm pretty new to folding, so I dunno if it was always like this.


That's about right. We are here on the forums because we gave up gaming so we could fold full time


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Moar ppd..!!


----------



## vaio

That is the general idea


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

IDK why this Forum seems to dislike words in ALL CAPS, as I had put "MOAR PPD" when I submitted my previous post...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I need to start folding, but I gave my 8800GT away, and now all I have on the green side is an 8400GS and this 8600GT.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

You could always use that i7 from your sig-rig...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

In two minds here, do I spent Â£35 on a new Corsair 400W PSU or spent a bit more and get a used but still in great nick 600W+ modular PSU to replace my xv500W PSU I'm currently using.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Personally, I'd prolly go with the 600W as it has more power listed. Having said that, it is likely to make more of a difference if you said what the "used but still in great nick" PSU is...


----------



## Finrond

Better watch out MMX! me n newd are on our way up to you!

Also, got a question for ya. What voltages / Bclock did you use to get to 3.8 on your 860?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Personally, I'd prolly go with the 600W as it has more power listed. Having said that, it is likely to make more of a difference if you said what the "used but still in great nick" PSU is...


After reading what I wrote, it makes no sense.









For my folding pc, Do I buy a new 400W PSU or do I buy a used 600W PSU to replace the 550W PSU in my main rig then use that 550W to power my folding pc.


----------



## vaio

You get whatever has the juice you need AND solid rails.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

^^ +1...









Just realised how blind I was previously..I'd clicked on MMX's Folding icon doofrey and seen their PPD and totals, but had ignored the fact that it tells you in the popup what their Folding name is... (I was too lazy to check either of the Folding stats spreadies)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Posting here as it is off Team comp topic...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


20 i7 980x', 20 EVGA x58 4way sli classified, 60x2gb sticks Corsair Dominator gt 2000mhz, 80x EVGA GTX480 SC, 40x 1.5k psu's, 20x 128gb SSD's, 20x Corsair H50 push pulled with 3k ultra kaze's, Oh, could you make some dummy plugs too?

That'll do, thanks









And now a bit more serious, I have the gtx275 for sale, so I think I wont be able to use it.

Atm I have the 460 folding 24/7, but not sure if it'll fold all the time.
Planning on going with a 480. 
Is it allowed to change frome 460 to 480 during the competition?










Hi Bastiaan,

How much are you after for the 275, and what sort of PPD have you been able to get out of it..? I've got WKS02 that doesn't have a GPU in it (at the moment) so that could be a good home for it....


----------



## KillerBeaz

to above poster ^ i get around 10k ppd on my 275 that is slightly oced


----------



## tensionz

Folding the 8800GT and OC'd E6300 Sun-Weds and whenever else I can the other days.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Posting here as it is off Team comp topic...

Hi Bastiaan,

How much are you after for the 275, and what sort of PPD have you been able to get out of it..? I've got WKS02 that doesn't have a GPU in it (at the moment) so that could be a good home for it....










About 8.5-9.5kppd most of the time without running any 3d apps at stock clocks. Never overclocked the card for folding.
You can find the for sale thread here. (And folders can always talk about some discount, as long as you will use it enough







)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


About 8.5-9.5kppd most of the time without running any 3d apps at stock clocks. Never overclocked the card for folding.
You can find the for sale thread here. (And folders can always talk about some discount, as long as you will use it enough







)


YGPM (and Skype)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


YGPM (and Skype)


u2


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

ahhhh only getting 4k ppd from my 260. it wont keep my OC for folding


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've got my 250 OC'd and it gets around 6k PPD (5,635 right now) so your one should, in theory, be able to beat (or at the very least, match) that....


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

just started folding again =)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


just started folding again =)











Keep it up


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Welcome back to the _Fold_...


----------



## Finrond

A 260 that only get 4k PPD? That is atrocious. My 240's get more then that.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
A 260 that only get 4k PPD? That is atrocious. My 240's get more then that.

i know, im crying inside. imma try an fix it after work today though

on another note does HFM not show the proper bonuses for the 670X projects yet? im still showing the same PPD as I used to from them


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Currently getting 10.1kppd on the gtx460 @ 1650 shaders. Stock shaders is 1526 so 124mhz overclock for ~700ppd increase, not bad imo


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Sounds good to me..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm at work now, so not using the pc. All the useless software is off, and it now gets 10.3kppd at 1650 shaders.
Going to overclock it more tonight.


----------



## Jplaz

Hey, I got 1 8800GT folding now and I'm trying to get a second one on. I have the shortcut to the .exe set as 
Code:


Code:


C:\\Users\\Justin\\Downloads\\[email protected]_XP-623\\[email protected] -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80

 but it runs on my first GPU. (Primary, in the first PCI-E slot). Can anyone help so I can get both 8800GTs folding?
EDIT: I'm using the console client


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I think you need to create a new folder for the new Folding client, then go through the configuration settings, and in there you need to add:

Code:


Code:


-gpu1

You may find it best to also add the following to your existing GPU client:

Code:


Code:


-gpu0

This tells the clients which card to use, so you can specifry one set of conditions/settings for one card and have different ones for the other... This is also something you'd need to do if you didn't want to Fold on the 'first' GPU too, otherwise if it (the [email protected] client) isn't given a 'flag' to use a certain card, it will just use whatever it gets to first...


----------



## Jplaz

It never occurred to me to setup the second client to get the first one to work right. Thanks a lot, folding on 2x 8800GTs now. What matters more again, shader or core OC?


----------



## grillinman

I've finally got the rig up and running 100%. Churning out 22K PPD right now. Hells yeah!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*









It never occurred to me to setup the second client to get the first one to work right. Thanks a lot, folding on 2x 8800GTs now. What matters more again, shader or core OC?


shaders


----------



## Jplaz

Thought so, sitting at 1750 and 1700, I'm getting ~9.4kppd. I'm hoping to be a millionaire by the end of this year


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I haven't had to use the -gpu flag on my own rigs, but have done it in the past for someone I know in the USofA (via LogMeIn).

I have no really idea about which is better, but I've got a feeling that it is shaders...

EDIT: [email protected], took too long on IRC...and got ninja'd... xD


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Bastiaan, YGPM..

I think I'd actually put that in WKS04, and transplant the 250 into WKS02... WKS04 is _always_ up and running (and crunching) whereas WKS02 keeps getting shut down - even though I keep powering it back up...

I was looking at the BIOS earlier this week, seems that it doesn't have any option in there for either an automated startup (at a specifried time) or for WOL...







I think I might need to see if I can squeeze the MoBo from WKS01 into it, but I doubt it'd work as it is a smaller form factor.. [email protected] Compaq...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I should be boosting my PPD further in the not too distant future...with an extra GPU crunching away for me (and the team) once I get a certain package from Holland...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 







I should be boosting my PPD further in the not too distant future...with an extra GPU crunching away for me (and the team) once I get a certain package from Holland...






























































































I should be boosting my PPD soon with a dualcore with ht @ 5ghz


----------



## goodtobeking

Finally, Pande labs is starting to show signs of slowing down. 9 and 10 million PPD was amazing, and intimidating all at the same time. As of right now, today we pulled in 3.1 million so far. Pande labs only have ~2.6 million today. We are top dog again...Ok 3rd place as of points from today. Custom PCs, here we come sunshine


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Finally, Pande labs is starting to show signs of slowing down. 9 and 10 million PPD was amazing, and intimidating all at the same time. As of right now, today we pulled in 3.1 million so far. Pande labs only have ~2.6 million today. We are top dog again...Ok 3rd place as of points from today. Custom PCs, here we come sunshine


Sounds like they have about fixed the issues with linux bigadv then.

This may also mean they will stop hogging all the bigadv units.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 
Sounds like they have about fixed the issues with linux bigadv then.

This may also mean they will stop hogging all the bigadv units.

Other than the fact that there were no Linux bigadv WUs available, I wasn't aware that there was any issues with them...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I need to find some time to check how to get W7 to allow other OSs to get to the shares... I can access the [email protected] share on WKS04 from WORK_PC, and vice versa, but if I try to get to WKS04 from WKS02 it has a hissy fit - even though it can PING it and see it when I check NET VIEW, and the firewall thing is set to 'domain' and FnP sharing is enabled (hence how I can see it from WORK_PC)...

Same thing happens if I try to do anything on WKS04 from SRV1 too...


----------



## kcuestag

I am still not home with my sig rig, but I got back from the parachuting course and I will start folding with my brother's PS3 soon today to help (It doesn't do much PPD, but it helps a little bit, every bit helps







).

Hoping to help you a lot more with sig rig soon


----------



## zodac

Attack!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Attack!









What are you attacking?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
What are you attacking?

These people?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=35947


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Attack!









Does that mean that Z is back online properly after his/her "enforced" break from OCn..??


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
These people?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=35947

(s)he should really upgrade from the Pent D if thats who (s)he plans on attacking


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Does that mean that Z is back online properly after his/her "enforced" break from OCn..??









They just told me I deserved a break... nothing was _forced_.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
she should really upgrade from the Pent D if thats who she plans on attacking

If I was attacking, I wouldn't need to shout it out. But since I can't do it myself, I'm basically telling all of you to attack.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
And you're on my top-5 threat list









Not any more...

That last update took me 7 whole points above you...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Not any more...

That last update took me 7 whole points above you...










































































































































































































































































You know he's gone, right?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You know he's gone, right?









where'd he go?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
(s)he should really upgrade from the Pent D if thats who (s)he plans on attacking

I notice that s/he removed the brackets when he/she quoted you...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If I was attacking, I wouldn't need to shout it out. But since I can't do it myself, I'm basically telling all of you to attack.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I notice that s/he removed the brackets when he/she quoted you...









(s)he does that


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I didn't know they were male, and I didn't realise that they were 'gone'....either from the thread or from the last bunch of EOC updates...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I notice that s/he removed the brackets when he/she quoted you...









I didn't; Balance says 'she' first, realises what he's done, then adds the brackets in afterwards.









He's slipping up more and more... almost as if he's starting to believe it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
where'd he go?

I dunno.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Mmmkay...

Was kinda expecting to see my posts getting "adjusted" to suit too...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I didn't; Balance says 'she' first, realises what he's done, then adds the brackets in afterwards.









He's slipping up more and more... almost as if he's starting to believe it.









only subconsciously, but where did mmx+ go?
did he quit OCN or something?

EDIT: apparently you don't know....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
only subconsciously, but where did mmx+ go?
did he quit OCN or something?

Nah, just taking a break. He'll be back on the 16th or so. As if he's allowed to leave.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, just taking a break. He'll be back on the 16th or so. As if he's allowed to leave.









oic


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Eh, have they been banged up or something..?

Bit of a hollow "victory" if that's the case... :/


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Zodac, YGPM...

More of a reminder than anything else, but still...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, there wasn't anything here to catch up with...so I'm heading off for the team p|ss up social evening...

Now to find out how my mouth ulcer copes with the spiciness...


----------



## Magus2727

Wonder where Aqualoon has been? have not heard or seen here much? has she gone all the way over to BIONIC?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Wonder where Aqualoon has been? have not heard or seen here much? has she gone all the way over to BIONIC?


That actually just crossed my mind yesterday and i was wondering about it, however EOC has her still posting points


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Wonder where Aqualoon has been? have not heard or seen here much? has she gone all the way over to BIONIC?

She's still Folding... don't know whether she'd want me to say more though, so I won't.


----------



## DullBoi

Almost there!! Chum chum


----------



## Finrond

Good to have you back Zodac!

Now go upgrade your computer so you can post some smexy PPD.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Good to have you back Zodac!

Now go upgrade your computer so you can post some smexy PPD.


I'm considering shipping a rig to Zodac. Just have to get a different power plug and switch the PSU over to use the power on that side of the pond.










Zodac, can you setup the linux client on my old Commodore?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'm considering shipping a rig to Zodac. Just have to get a different power plug and switch the PSU over to use the power on that side of the pond.









Zodac, can you setup the linux client on my old Commodore?









the commodore might make more PPD...

The Altair 8800 in my storage unit might make more PPD than the Pent D though....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


the commodore might make more PPD...


You take that back!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


you take that back!










 no!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You take that back!










i wouldn't want anything back from anyone...

You should just get a fresh one and not get cooties.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


i wouldn't want anything back from anyone...

You should just get a fresh one and not get cooties.










Cooties? Where?!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Cooties? Where?!


Not on you, cuz youre not a girl.

PROOF->Rule of the internet 16: There are NO girls on the internet


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Not on you, cuz youre not a girl.

PROOF->Rule of the internet 16: There are NO girls on the internet


I can disprove that. Girl I been spending time with uses the internet.

Your rules are wrong. QED









(And no, none of you get pics of her... lol )


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Not on you, cuz youre not a girl.

PROOF->Rule of the internet 16: There are NO girls on the internet


So you tell all your buddies that you spend hours on end talking with nothing but a bunch of guys... my glimer of hope is that there are girls on internet forums so I can say I talked to people.... using your theory, you sit at home and with your free time choose to talk with guys...

yor choice I guess....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


PROOF->Rule of the internet 16: There are NO girls on the internet


Catmmm.

Goodbye.


----------



## vaio

2 daughters always online.......oh and their rigs crunch too


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I can disprove that. Girl I been spending time with uses the internet.

Your rules are wrong. QED









(And no, none of you get pics of her... lol )


Those arent my rules, my buddy gave them to me. (I think he got them from /b/ )

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


So you tell all your buddies that you spend hours on end talking with nothing but a bunch of guys... my glimer of hope is that there are girls on internet forums so I can say I talked to people.... using your theory, you sit at home and with your free time choose to talk with guys...

yor choice I guess....


I dont actually tell my friends I spend all my time on her, cuz I have a life outside of the internet. Most of my posts aree made while waiting on the servers at work

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Catmmm.

Goodbye.



Im aware of her presence, as she frequently posts photos for the nonbelievers


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Those arent my rules, my buddy gave them to me. (I think he got them from /b/ )


Np. I once had a buddy tell me to get all the girls I could.

He now is half broke and has 4 kids by 3 different women.

I own my own house, car, etc., and have a pile of computers to fold with









Yay for not being a ho monger!!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Np. I once had a buddy tell me to get all the girls I could.

He now is half broke and has 4 kids by 3 different women.

I own my own house, car, etc., and have a pile of computers to fold with









Yay for not being a ho monger!!!










Sounds like he needed to learn about the Trojans, had they not lived such greedy Lifestyles, they wouldnt have had such a miserable fate....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Im aware of her presence, as she frequently posts photos for the nonbelievers


Sounds like Rule 16 is broken then.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sounds like Rule 16 is broken then.










Rules are meant to be broken, otherwise we wouldnt have police officers, moderators, and infractions


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Rules are meant to be broken, otherwise we wouldnt have police officers, moderators, and infractions

Exactly... so tell me why you're quoting it when I tell you I'm a girl?


----------



## DullBoi

this is nice


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DullBoi* 
this is nice









Yes, it does look good...but what are all the little markers for - are they the daily output, just compressed to fit..?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Exactly... so tell me why you're quoting it when I tell you I'm a girl?


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Yes, it does look good...but what are all the little markers for - are they the daily output, just compressed to fit..?

I believe so, its from the www.xcpus.com team comparison


----------



## KoolGuy

They have no chance!


----------



## Sparhawk

moar folds!

ps: haven't had time to browse teh internets recently... just noticed I hit 3mil.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Congrats on the new milestone..!


----------



## KoolGuy

Im 15% to 1 mil... I need a farm..


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Ok, I'm gonna guess that no-one else is seeing this, but for some reason the i7 and the bigadv Folding client I have there, will happily churn through an A2 WU and earn ~60k (~16k PPD average) over the three-and-a-bit days, but then the next WU it gets seems to always be an A3, earning ~8k points, but only getting @2k ))D as it seems to take 4-and-a-bit days to go through - even though it is still using 100% of all the cores....









Seriously, as it stands, my i7 is currently the fourth best scorer, behind the 250 GPU (OC'd), WORK_PC's Linux VM (on a Q8400 quad core CPU @ stock 2.66) and LAP03 (T5670 dual core Centrino @ stock 1.8)


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Ok, I'm gonna guess that no-one else is seeing this, but for some reason the i7 and the bigadv Folding client I have there, will happily churn through an A2 WU and earn ~60k (~16k PPD average) over the three-and-a-bit days, but then the next WU it gets seems to always be an A3, earning ~8k points, but only getting @2k ))D as it seems to take 4-and-a-bit days to go through - even though it is still using 100% of all the cores....









Seriously, as it stands, my i7 is currently the fourth best scorer, behind the 250 GPU (OC'd), WORK_PC's Linux VM (on a Q8400 quad core CPU @ stock 2.66) and LAP03 (T5670 dual core Centrino @ stock 1.8)









is your i7 overclocked? Try running Windows SMP instead of VMware, the P2685 units give 30K~PPD and yield 79 - 82K total points when finished after 2 days and 10 hours @ 4ghz









there are 2684 units too but the give 17K - 21K PPD and take over three days









Peace


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

The i7 was OC'd, but it had some issue or other where it decided that it would forget the BIOS settings - and I can't remember what they were (someone else set it up when they brought the parts over for me).

It is currently running the M$ SMP version (with the -bigadv flag) and it will do a bigadv WU, then a advmethods WU, then back to a bigadv WU.....(rinse and repeat) - as can be seen in the EOC stats for the last week or so. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=492460

You can see where I switched it to M$ do the bigadv thing (from using the VM) on 19 July, it completed the first M$ bigadv WU on 22 July, then on the 27th it finished the advmethods WU it had got after turning in the bigadv, then it had another bigadv WU complete on 31 July and it is currently doing another advmethods now...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


The i7 was OC'd, but it had some issue or other where it decided that it would forget the BIOS settings - and I can't remember what they were (someone else set it up when they brought the parts over for me).

It is currently running the M$ SMP version (with the -bigadv flag) and it will do a bigadv WU, then a advmethods WU, then back to a bigadv WU.....(rinse and repeat) - as can be seen in the EOC stats for the last week or so. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=492460

You can see where I switched it to M$ do the bigadv thing (from using the VM) on 19 July, it completed the first M$ bigadv WU on 22 July, then on the 27th it finished the advmethods WU it had got after turning in the bigadv, then it had another bigadv WU complete on 31 July and it is currently doing another advmethods now...


Sounds like something is borked. But hey, you rocketed way ahead of me with that last bigadv you posted. so the slow A3 is just natures way of letting me catch back up before you shoot another 60k past me.

EDIT: on a side note, 35.4 mil left! :-Ã¸


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Sounds like something is borked. But hey, you rocketed way ahead of me with that last bigadv you posted. so the slow A3 is just natures way of letting me catch back up before you shoot another 60k past me.

EDIT: on a side note, 35.4 mil left! :-Ã¸

Indeed, I'm tempted to either switch to purely doing advmethods to see how that works, or maybe (if there are Linux bigadv WUs available again) fire up the VM on WKS04 to see how that plays out..

Oh, and I've got a new GPU to play with, so that should see me boost another ~9k PPD up anyway...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Oh, and I've got a new GPU to play with, so that should see me boost another ~9k PPD up anyway...



















Someone else going to overtake me...







(and its my own fault....







)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

HAR HAR..


----------



## MistaBernie

Huh, were there reporting issues yesterday @ Stanford?

2 mil points yesterday, down from 3.5 mil...

Or was everyone playing Starcraft 2?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Huh, were there reporting issues yesterday @ Stanford?

2 mil points yesterday, down from 3.5 mil...

Or was everyone playing Starcraft 2?


I wish... I dont have $60 to spend... nor the bandwidth to download 7 Gigs... took 2 hours to download Starcraft 1 from my battle.net account. and thats only 1.2 Gigs.

I am folding a way and actualy stabalized out quite nice now that my farm has a good mixture of WU's started and at various points.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Huh, were there reporting issues yesterday @ Stanford?

2 mil points yesterday, down from 3.5 mil...

Or was everyone playing Starcraft 2?


Nah Z just didnt update the spreadsheet yet


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Nah Z just didnt update the spreadsheet yet


Oh -- I was under the impression that Z was only going to update daily until we got within a certain threshold, unless we're already there..


----------



## zodac

Busy person (Read: lazy person).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


lazy person


If you werent spamming the casemod forum.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Oh -- I was under the impression that Z was only going to update daily until we got within a certain threshold, unless we're already there..


----------



## Finrond

What's up with the line between our last 2 days on the graph, it does a little bell curve between the points, but I believe it is supposed to be a straight line :-D


----------



## zodac

I think it just adds curves to make it look less boring to be honest.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I think it depends on the way the graph was set up - in the forthcoming FAT spreaddie I've been working on (with Z's input) I've set the lines on that graph to be straight, but I did try out using the curved lines instead. I changed it as it then showed negative points for the first month that had yet to be done....


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I've got the graph to used curved lines... but look at the last 3-5 entries (not including today). They're all similar points, so there should be a striaght line between each entry.

But yesterday's one has a large, unnecessary curve between the points.


----------



## Finrond

Yes, It is quite strange. That is why it caught my eye. Thanks for the explanation though!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I've got the graph to used curved lines... but look at the last 3-5 entries (not including today). They're all similar points, so there should be a straight line between each entry.

But yesterday's one has a large, unnecessary curve between the points.


That's because the graph is attempting to compensate for the major decrease from yesterday to today, it will go away once the final value for today is input


----------



## jck

Yay for updates!!
















I need more sleep. Too bad they frown on it here at work.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That's because the graph is attempting to compensate for the major decrease from yesterday to today, it will go away once the final value for today is input


^^ beat me to it.. ^^


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That's because the graph is attempting to compensate for the major decrease from yesterday to today, it will go away once the final value for today is input


Ah how sneaky of that graph. Perhaps switching to straight lines would make it less quirky?


----------



## zodac

Striaght lines don't look as good though.


----------



## DoubleK

Would love to help again Zodac but have to ask where the action is?

Both SMP2 and i7 -bigadv failed me horribly and repeatedly and I simply could not be bothered maintaining my 4.0 gpa through an accelerated summer semester and babysitting folding clients constantly.









I have two more weeks off with a well needed vacation next week. Where is the best bang for the ppd buck now with us i7 folders?

The Videocard is a incidental/package deal and the gpu never fails. Next build will be a gpu monster probably after the new fah clients are released.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Striaght lines don't look as good though.










Yeah. Girls are the best example of how curves rule


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah. Girls are the best example of how curves rule

















I agree with this statement.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleK*


Would love to help again Zodac but have to ask where the action is?

Both SMP2 and i7 -bigadv failed me horribly and repeatedly and I simply could not be bothered maintaining my 4.0 gpa through an accelerated summer semester and babysitting folding clients constantly.









I have two more weeks off with a well needed vacation next week. Where is the best bang for the ppd buck now with us i7 folders?

The Videocard is a incidental/package deal and the gpu never fails. Next build will be a gpu monster probably after the new fah clients are released.


Windows -bigadv isn't doing too badly. Both projects are stable, but P2684 gives a bit lower PPD than P2685. If nothing else, GPU is doing fine at least.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


I agree with this statement.










Why thanks. I like to think I'm right...at least for myself.









Ugh...anyone wanna migrate 2171 more DB tables for me to a new DB structure?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Why thanks. I like to think I'm right...at least for myself.









Ugh...anyone wanna migrate 2171 more DB tables for me to a new DB structure?










I would... but I'm about to go eat.

So bye.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I would... but I'm about to go eat.

So bye.










Bring me some food...and a Guinness!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Bring me some food...and a Guinness!










Never mind the Guiness, bring on the Potcheen...!!


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Never mind the Guiness, bring on the Potcheen...!!










Indeed buddy.

My brother wasted too much of a $75 bottle on a $20 dollar ham. The ham was delicious but we finished off the bottle afterward.

It's true! The Irish have bigger........

Livers









Boy if I lived in Ireland my liver would wake up on the bed the next day crying like a little ***** wondering who was going to give it a ride home


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleK*


Boy if I lived in Ireland my liver would wake up on the bed the next day crying like a little ***** wondering who was going to give it a ride home










Mine has done that several times in Ireland...but it never cried. It just said "When's the pub open?"


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah. Girls are the best example of how curves rule

















Giggity!


----------



## ExperimentX

I'm here for the cake.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


I'm here for the cake.


I like pie...and I'm not talkin apple or humble.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I like pie...and I'm not talkin apple or humble.































Pumpkin! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Pumpkin! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good.


No. Not saying pumpkin isn't good, but the pie I like you can't get at a bakery.





















:


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


No. Not saying pumpkin isn't good, but the pie I like you can't get at a bakery.






















:


again, GIGGITY!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


again, GIGGITY!


Just looked around for that word...Family Guy...never watched it...sorry.









Funny reference tho where it comes from.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Just looked around for that word...Family Guy...never watched it...sorry.









Funny reference tho where it comes from.










Wha.. Wha.. WHAT!? never seen family guy? Oh it is just too funny


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Wha.. Wha.. WHAT!? never seen family guy? Oh it is just too funny










Watched a bit of it once. Didn't make me laugh. So, I never watched it again.

Kinda like Futurama. Everyone blew about that, and I never got a laugh.

Guess I'm into much more sophomoric humor...like Beavis and Butthead...or Son of the Beach...etc.


----------



## Finrond

Haha, ya i like futurama too. Although my fav comedy show would have to be The Office.


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
No. Not saying pumpkin isn't good, but the pie I like you can't get at a bakery.





















:

Ding, Ding Ding! Too bad for you.

My local bakery has some real hotties and the only reason I go in there on a Saturday for fresh whole grain bread









"I wish all the ladies, were pies on a shelf and I were a baker man, I'd knead them all myself."


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Cream.......??


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoubleK* 
Ding, Ding Ding! Too bad for you.

My local bakery has some real hotties and the only reason I go in there on a Saturday for fresh whole grain bread









"I wish all the ladies, were pies on a shelf and I were a baker man, I'd knead them all myself."









Personally, I like my local Subway. There are 3 gals in there who all look like models.

I wish I were a model agent.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Personally, I like my local Subway. There are 3 gals in there who all look like models.

Same here actually...

I love my Subway; they give free drinks for students who buy a sub, but we're there so often, we can just take a free drink without buying anything and no-one minds.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same here actually...

I love my Subway; they give free drinks for students who buy a sub, but we're there so often, we can just take a free drink without buying anything and no-one minds.









Lucky, we have some polish dude in ours. He's a nice lad but he cant understand English very well, that and the manager is a idiot.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Indeed, I'm tempted to either switch to purely doing advmethods to see how that works, or maybe (if there are Linux bigadv WUs available again) fire up the VM on WKS04 to see how that plays out..

Oh, and I've got a new GPU to play with, so that should see me boost another ~9k PPD up anyway...
















































































































































































































Okay, quick question...

How can I tell which GPU is which..?

I haven't moved the 250 from the original position (nearest, of the three slots available, to the PSU) and have now added the 275 from Bastiaan - which is in the slot below that (middle slot of the three), but I'm not sure how the GPU Folding clients decide which is which, or how it is done in Precision...

Precision shows the same OC in the GUI as before for "GPU1", but the Folding client seems to be pushing out too many points for it to still be using the original GPU (-gpu 0) that it was running before, and RealTemp only seems to be showing 1 GPU at all - which is it showing as being a 250...

I haven't had a chance to see what happens regarding the i7's bigadv WU, as it is still churning through the one I was complaining about earlier - the deadline passed over an hour ago, and it still has another bunch of hours to go before it completes...if this is what it is going to do, I'm prolly best off either sticking the VM back up again and seeing what I get from that...this is rediculous..


----------



## Jplaz

Click the "i" in Precision? Mine shows this:


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


Click the "i" in Precision? Mine shows this:










Mine's running on a slightly older version, but doesn't have as much displayed...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Lucky, we have some polish dude in ours. He's a nice lad but he cant understand English very well, that and the manager is a idiot.


You'd love my Subway then. Everyone speaks good (Americanized) English, and those couple girls are HAWT









Of course, the girl I've been spending time with puts them both to shame.









Anyone want the address to that Subway near my house?


----------



## Finrond

Nude, are you sure you have all your flags configured correctly? -gpu 0 -local for the top card, -gpu 1 -local -forcegpu nvidia_g80 for the bottom. Also, try plugging both cards into a monitor if those flags dont work.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've got them both hooked up with the KVM that's on the desk, I didn't know about the "-local" or "-forcegpu nvidia_g80" flags...so all that are in use (as it stands right now) are "-gpu 0" and "-gpu 1"..

Just got back from having my car fully serviced by the nearby Ford dealers, feeling Â£97 lighter, but then again I also had the aircon checked and the wash treatments done too... Still have to find where the oil is leaking from, but for the time being it'll be a lot easier as they've steam cleaned the engine bay...meaning that it isn't just a big dirty, black lump in there...







The idea is that I go back after doing another ~500 miles, but that might take another couple of months, the amount of driving in that car I do...







On the bike that'd be about a fortnight, but in the Vectra or the Focus, that takes ages...


----------



## Finrond

Try using at least the local flags. The force flag would be if you didn't have any dummy plugs or it was not hooked to a monitor.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'll try that later, I've got to head off to collect my better half and daughter, then do a bit of food shopping...

On a separate note, has anyone ever done a stright CPU swap, without doing a rebuild..? I'm thinking about swapping the CPU that's sitting idle in WKS01 (as I have yet to get a chance to sort out why it will no longer POST) over and put it into WKS02 - both are using 775 slots, so they will at least fit in the other board, but I haven't done a rebuild without also re/installing the OS afterwards..

If it is just swap over and crack on, then I'll sort that tomorrow, as the CPU in WKS01 should cane the dual-core Pentium D that is currently Folding away in WKS02... If it is switching drivers then that's fine too, but if it needs a rehash of the OS, then sod it...


----------



## Magus2727

should be a direct swap nothing needed... unless you have Windows 7 on that machine also.... it will need to be re-validated with that type of change.

pull heat shink, replace CPU, put heat sink back on and power her up.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I'll try that later, I've got to head off to collect my better half and daughter, then do a bit of food shopping...

On a separate note, has anyone ever done a stright CPU swap, without doing a rebuild..? I'm thinking about swapping the CPU that's sitting idle in WKS01 (as I have yet to get a chance to sort out why it will no longer POST) over and put it into WKS02 - both are using 775 slots, so they will at least fit in the other board, but I haven't done a rebuild without also re/installing the OS afterwards..

If it is just swap over and crack on, then I'll sort that tomorrow, as the CPU in WKS01 should cane the dual-core Pentium D that is currently Folding away in WKS02... If it is switching drivers then that's fine too, but if it needs a rehash of the OS, then sod it...

You should be fine. I would update bios on both boards first though, or at least make sure the board you got the Pentium D in will take a Core processor with no bios update.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


should be a direct swap nothing needed... unless you have Windows 7 on that machine also.... it will need to be re-validated with that type of change.

pull heat shink, replace CPU, put heat sink back on and power her up.


Sweet, that's what I was hoping to hear...might need to change the drivers, but that's a minor issue...

Should give me a bit of a boost, albeit nothing major...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


You should be fine. I would update bios on both boards first though, or at least make sure the board you got the Pentium D in will take a Core processor with no bios update.


The CPU in WKS02 now is a dual core too - I was told by a friend who is more of a "speccie techie", and he was telling me that it is essentially two Pentium D's on one chip..if that's the right terminology...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


The CPU in WKS02 now is a dual core too - I was told by a friend who is more of a "speccie techie", and he was telling me that it is essentially two Pentium D's on one chip..if that's the right terminology...


A pentium D is a dual core Pentium 4.
A pentium dual core is a Core2duo with less cache
and then there are core 2 duos and quads

All of these processors use socket 775, and depending on the age of your motherboard it may or may not support all of them. Leave it to intel to be confusing. Definitely BIOS update and maybe a little research. Or you could post it here and someone (maybe me) will look it up for you.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I think I'll just give it a crack - worst case scenario, I should be able to get it back up and running again by simply swapping back...

Correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I think I'll just give it a crack - worst case scenario, I should be able to get it back up and running again by simply swapping back...

Correct me if I'm wrong..

100 percent correct, just easier to avoid those issues if you can. swapping cpu's can be a real pain in the balls. (re-applying TIM, mounting heatsinks etc...)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

TBH, it isn't that bad to get into - the worst bit would be to get the MoBo in/out..

It's got a new (non-stock) HSF on there that was *FAR* easier to get on than the Mega that is in WKS04 - it'd take maybe 5~10 mins to swap over..which is about how long it took just to get the fans on the Mega to stay in place (had to use cable ties on three sides, as I couldn't get to between the Mega and the PSU).

If it doesn't work then sod it, I can't be @r$Â£d to rebuild the OS and I don't feel particularly inclined to flash the BIOS as it seems to be working already.... Having said that, maybe a new BIOS could enable WOL and/or automated startups - and perhaps even let it be OC'd....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
TBH, it isn't that bad to get into - the worst bit would be to get the MoBo in/out..

It's got a new (non-stock) HSF on there that was *FAR* easier to get on than the Mega that is in WKS04 - it'd take maybe 5~10 mins to swap over..which is about how long it took just to get the fans on the Mega to stay in place (had to use cable ties on three sides, as I couldn't get to between the Mega and the PSU).

If it doesn't work then sod it, I can't be @r$Â£d to rebuild the OS and I don't feel particularly inclined to flash the BIOS as it seems to be working already.... Having said that, maybe a new BIOS could enable WOL and/or automated startups - and perhaps even let it be OC'd....


























































Ah yes, all those benefits manufacturers used to leave out of their bios's until 10 months after launch :-D


----------



## zodac

Whoo! Less than 30mil to go.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yay!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, a couple more days and I'll post another ~60k bigadv WU...










Been working out last night that the SMP client in/on WKS04 is actually averaging around 8.5k PPD, as one WU completes with about 12 hours before the deadline and the next finishing around 12 hours after the deadline... That means that I get 60k for one WU and 8k for the other = 68k and when you divide that by the 8 days it takes, leaves an average PPD of around 8,500







Just a shame that it is alternating between good and [email protected] WUs and doesn't just keep doing the 60k ones like it should...

I also need to sort out the 250, as it should be getting nearer to the ~6k PPD that it was before I put the 275 in...


----------



## Strat79

Nice that we will have another team thread starting up within a month of overtaking this one.


----------



## Jplaz

Awesome! I'll keep folding 'till my VRM's melt. (Might not be long, I'm just sayin :O)


----------



## zodac

Hmmm... yesterday was a not so very good day....

Let's hope it was just because _everyone_ is on a -bigadv right now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm not, and if I keep getting 670x's i'll stop the i7...
Isnt there a way to do smp without 670x units?










And I'm not talking about cherry picking or something like that, but a 5.5k drop in ppd for a slightly bigger unit is just stupid...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm not, and if I keep getting 670x's i'll stop the i7...
Isnt there a way to do smp without 670x units?










Nah, no way to seperate at the mo...

Why _aren't_ you doing -bigadv? PPD is awesome.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

bigadv ppd is awesome, though the cpu isnt folding 24/7, more like 21/7...
I use it for random other stuff too, sometimes a quick benchmark etc.

Maybe I'll let it run 24/7 later, though the drop in ppd is too big if I use more than 2 cores.
With smp I can quit the client if a unit is done, so I have some time to use the cpu.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but -bigadv PPD is good enough, that Folding 21/7 would still probably give you getter results than P670x.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, I'll give it a try if this unit is done. Need to know how to set it up though, any links for me? (talking about the windows bigadv, not linux.)


----------



## zodac

Just add the -bigadv flag after -smp (and -verbosity 9 if you have that). Then restart the client.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

okay, thanks. I'll give it a try if this one is finished, 5.30 hours to go.


----------



## zodac

Add the flag and restart the client now; that way it'll be ready for a -bigadv for the next WU.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Oh okay








Thanks for the help Z


----------



## kiwwanna

Well packing today for a week of camping, can't wait to get back saterday and see how many mill we made through out the week and the Foldathon.


----------



## grillinman

I'm finally back up and folding. I'm not able (yet) to SMP fold on my Q9550 @ 4Ghz but it will do it at 3.91 (doing it right now and for like 24 hours). Getting ready for the foldathon doing some tweaking.

Anybody have any ideas why the system locks up when SMP folding when I go over 4Ghz? The system doesn't BSOD or restart it just freezes the screen and I have to hard restart.


----------



## mmx+

So close









Let's see if we can overtake CPC by the time school starts again here in NC(Aug25). Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## zodac

17 days? We'll need to up our game a bit.









Foldathon should be a good start.


----------



## Zenophobe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
I'm finally back up and folding. I'm not able (yet) to SMP fold on my Q9550 @ 4Ghz but it will do it at 3.91 (doing it right now and for like 24 hours). Getting ready for the foldathon doing some tweaking.

Anybody have any ideas why the system locks up when SMP folding when I go over 4Ghz? The system doesn't BSOD or restart it just freezes the screen and I have to hard restart.

More volts... I have to use 1.4325 w/ vdroop 1.38ish or so


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
17 days? We'll need to up our game a bit.









Foldathon should be a good start.

Well I never said it would be easy









Unfortunately, I'm not going to be at anything like full force until this weekend at the earliest, but I'll see what I can do


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

If everyone with an i7 goes to bigadv, we should have a bit more ppd. Ie I get 10k more with bigadv, say we have 20 i7's doing smp instead of bigadv that should be ~200k more ppd


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
If everyone with an i7 goes to bigadv, we should have a bit more ppd. Ie I get 10k more with bigadv, say we have 20 i7's doing smp instead of bigadv that should be ~200k more ppd









I can't do bigadv for a couple reasons:

it requires leaving my computer on pretty much 24/7

I use the computer.

So im not much help in that regard. In fact I hate getting 6701's cause it requires that I leave it running til I finish (otherwise I'll get REALLY crappy PPD).

Long as there aren't any power outages.

But I got 3 quads at work that are chugging away, so all I really need to do is run my GPU here every once in a while and throw in a smp from time to time, and I'll get pretty good production (in theory).


----------



## zodac

But like I said earlier, if you get one of the newer -bigadv WUs, 20hrs a day (and on the computer at that too), and the PPD could still be better than the P670xs. Worth a try at least.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I should be getting my VGA to DVI adapter and cooler this week but I still need a copy of windows which I wont have till the end of the week at the earliest.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zenophobe* 
More volts... I have to use 1.4325 w/ vdroop 1.38ish or so

What revision is your chip? If it's E0 that sounds high but I'll sure try it out.


----------



## Artikbot

Let's contribute to a just cause making my server fold 24/7... >: )


----------



## zodac

Whoo!

Server Folding is win.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Whoo!

Server Folding is win.









I asked about folding on some of the servers at work, but I was told no because they're so important. If I had a file server that was reasonably fast, I'd fold on it at well, but I think that most people wouldn't want you folding on their servers.

And servers are usually loud


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Whoo!

Server Folding is win.









Not quite. My "server" folds 24/7 and gets 200 PPD.

Granted it's a P4 running Apache/MySQL but a server none the less.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 
Not quite. My "server" folds 24/7 and gets 200 PPD.

Granted it's a P4 running Apache/MySQL but a server none the less.

If it's a P4HT and isn't used intensively, give SMP a shot, I have one at work that does ~450 PPD on a normal A3 (huge PPD, I know







)


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
If it's a P4HT and isn't used intensively, give SMP a shot, I have one at work that does ~450 PPD on a normal A3 (huge PPD, I know







)

I wish. It's a 2.8 Northwood on an oem 845g board so no HT or overclocking.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


I wish. It's a 2.8 Northwood on an oem 845g board so no HT or overclocking.


Well that's a shame. While "my" P4 is practically useless for FAH, SMP gives 2x the PPD of unicore


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

At my uni we have a massive computer area with quad core PC's. I'd love to use them to fold.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
At my uni we have a massive computer area with quad core PC's. I'd love to use them to fold.

Same... we have hundreds... they just won't let us install anything on them.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
At my uni we have a massive computer area with quad core PC's. I'd love to use them to fold.

That would be awesome. Magus is deriving his awesome PPD from a lab full of i7s









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same... we have hundreds... they just won't let us install anything on them.

We just have P4HTs and PentDs









And I can't fold on them either


----------



## sks72

My college has 30 C2D machines in the computer lab that I'm thinking about asking to fold on. They also have another branch with 30 more, but I'm not going to that campus this fall.


----------



## zodac

We should have some sort of thread... with a sample email you can send to the person in charge of the computers at your university or work... would make things easier.

Who do we talk to to get something like that done around here?


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We should have some sort of thread... with a sample email you can send to the person in charge of the computers at your university or work... would make things easier.

Who do we talk to to get something like that done around here?


That would be great, I'm not much good at writing letters.

Possibly Aqua, girls seem to write better than guys.


----------



## zodac

No, nor am I... repo's an English major... I'll rope him into it somehow if no-one else shows up.


----------



## mmx+

That's a great idea








I happen to have "connections" at work which is how I got things folding there, but at most schools I would think it would be difficult to get folding. Especially after that widely-publicized incident with [email protected] @ school.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but that wasn't handled particularly well... he just went around and installed SETI.

I'm talking of a sample email that could be sent to the IT department of a school/university/workplace, that not only explains [email protected], but also how little it'll affect normal operations.

Then ask if you could run it for a trial period on a few computers, and see how it works out.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but that wasn't handled particularly well... he just went around and installed SETI.

I'm talking of a sample email that could be sent to the IT department of a school/university/workplace, that not only explains [email protected], but also how little it'll affect normal operations.

Then ask if you could run it for a trial period on a few computers, and see how it works out.


I did the whole trial period and now the computer guy @ work is confident enough that [email protected] doesn't slow things down, so I have permission to set up more in the future.

Not sure about that email, I'm bad at writing formal things


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I'm going to have to ask repo nicely... shame he's not in the Hayley fan club... a few pictures that he's not seen before and he'd be happy to help.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I asked about folding on some of the servers at work, but I was told no because they're so important. If I had a file server that was reasonably fast, I'd fold on it at well, but I think that most people wouldn't want you folding on their servers.

And servers are usually loud










This is so true. One of the quads I got at work folding is a server. It runs our library database software, and so it isn't used in summer. But ya, it is FREAKIN loud when folding. even with AC. dang small fans make a lot of noise.


----------



## Strat79

We've had a lousy last two days. Step it up fellas!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Working on it Strat79!









I'll probably let a bigadv unit finish, and stop folding for a few hours in stead of stopping it after a few %. This will give me better ppd, and I dont need the cpu that much to spoil that much points


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Another ~5 hours and I'll be dropping the 60k bigadv WU....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

[offtopic] If only I'd known about this... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-10907944 [/offtopic]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lmao nude man, you would love that I guess...









3k posts


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Lmao nude man, you would love that I guess...









3k posts










Hell yeah!! I love 'coasters..!!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Last w/end's rides:

http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/stealth.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/colossus.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/nemesis-inferno.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/tidal-wave.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/samurai.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/slammer.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/detonator.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/vortex.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/x-no-way-out.aspx (found this to be [email protected] - kept stopping)
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/rumba-rapids.aspx
http://www.thorpepark.com/rides/quantum.aspx (was even more amusing due to the face of the young females sat across from us...can you say **** scared...?





















)

That doesn't include the multiple times we went on some of the rides (esp Stealth) or the 'interesting' (







) journey to there.....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... I'm going to have to ask repo nicely... shame he's not in the Hayley fan club... a few pictures that he's not seen before and he'd be happy to help.










That sounds hawt! :-D


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Who is "Hayley"..?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Oh, just seen that the bigadv WU has been creditted to me, and I've re-passed SSNT again...showing as being for another ~3.5 days - but they're prolly gonna get back in front before that...before I drop the next bigadv....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Oh, just seen that the bigadv WU has been creditted to me, and I've re-passed SSNT again...showing as being for another ~3.5 days - but they're prolly gonna get back in front before that...before I drop the next bigadv....









So I decided to (finally) get on overclocking my CPU a little more. got it a little over 3.5ghz without hardly any tweaking. I didn't do any stability tests cause, well, I am just too lazy. I figured, as long as it can fold, that will be my stability test. Also, decided to give bigadv another try. WOW! these new WU's must be much better. when windows bigadv first came out I was pulling a measly 16-17k out of my i7 (that was at stock I believe, so 2.93ghz). At 3.5, it now pulls nearly 30k PPD. So I decided to go ahead and do a bigadv every now and again.


----------



## AyeYo

What the hell happened to the chart on the first page? Why the huge dip for both teams?


----------



## zodac

Today's score... we've only got like 1mil points so far.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Today's score... we've only got like 1mil points so far.









What she said. The chart updates with the stanford updates (I think), so until the full day is complete, it will look like very low points simply because we have only had a couple updates so far during that particular day. Massive run-on sentence.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
What she said. The chart updates with the stanford updates (I think), so until the full day is complete, it will look like very low points simply because we have only had a couple updates so far during that particular day. Massive run-on sentence.

Pretty sure it updates whenever Zodac feels like it


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Pretty sure it updates whenever Zodac feels like it

True but I think she tries to do it every 3 hours or however often the stanford updates are.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
True but I think *(s)he tries* to do it every 3 hours or however often the stanford updates are.

but often fails


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
but often fails

hehehehe


----------



## zodac

Often too busy trolling somewhere.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
So I decided to (finally) get on overclocking my CPU a little more. got it a little over 3.5ghz without hardly any tweaking. I didn't do any stability tests cause, well, I am just too lazy. I figured, as long as it can fold, that will be my stability test. Also, decided to give bigadv another try. WOW! these new WU's must be much better. when windows bigadv first came out I was pulling a measly 16-17k out of my i7 (that was at stock I believe, so 2.93ghz). At 3.5, it now pulls nearly 30k PPD. So I decided to go ahead and do a bigadv every now and again.

well that's a nice boost









I got my 860 to 3.8ghz just by upping the BLCK and the voltage to 1.28


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

25.4 million left to go...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
So I decided to (finally) get on overclocking my CPU a little more. got it a little over 3.5ghz without hardly any tweaking. I didn't do any stability tests cause, well, I am just too lazy. I figured, as long as it can fold, that will be my stability test. Also, decided to give bigadv another try. WOW! these new WU's must be much better. when windows bigadv first came out I was pulling a measly 16-17k out of my i7 (that was at stock I believe, so 2.93ghz). At 3.5, it now pulls nearly 30k PPD. So I decided to go ahead and do a bigadv every now and again.

That could result in you re-re-re-overtaking me....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
That could result in you re-re-re-overtaking me....
















That was the plan all along


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I remember with my old/other team, there was another guy who suggested that we have a 'race' to be the first (of the two of us, not the others on the team at the time) to get to 50k PPD...

I was the first to get there, and at one point topped the whole team with 60+k PPD, but he then smashed past that when he went out and bought 6 i7 rigs (d0 @ 2.66, OC'd to 4, on the same board as WKS04 has, 12 GB of RAM) and blasted off into the distance............right before heading off to another team, just before that team imploded...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I remember with my old/other team, there was another guy who suggested that we have a 'race' to be the first (of the two of us, not the others on the team at the time) to get to 50k PPD...

I was the first to get there, and at one point topped the whole team with 60+k PPD, but he then smashed past that when he went out and bought 6 i7 rigs (d0 @ 2.66, OC'd to 4, on the same board as WKS04 has, 12 GB of RAM) and blasted off into the distance............right before heading off to another team, just before that team imploded...

lol, sounds exciting at least!

I would so do that if me / my family didn't have to pay the power bill.


----------



## nitteo

Where/Why am I getting a spike?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428


----------



## zodac

Oooh..._someone_ started -bigadv.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Where/Why am I getting a spike?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428

Oh hai, it's the legendary Nitteo!

No idea, either you started folding bigadv, or someone else is for your username :-D


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Where/Why am I getting a spike?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428

You don't know anything about this?








Sounds like someone has a bigadv client








Maybe even you?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

It looks like it could be a bigadv WU dropping, but if it is, then it didn't get that much of a bonus....

Time | Points | WUs
08.09, 6am | 62,037 | 5

My bigadv WUs drop with ~60k on their own..

IIJM, or is OCn going _really_ slowly at the mo..?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


It looks like it could be a bigadv WU dropping, but if it is, then it didn't get that much of a bonus....

Time | Points | WUs
08.09, 6am | 62,037 | 5

My bigadv WUs drop with ~60k on their own..

IIJM, or is OCn going _really_ slowly at the mo..?


Well, let us assume he dropped a 60k bigadv. the other 2k could easily have been 4 gpu WU's.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


lol, sounds exciting at least!

I would so do that if me / my family didn't have to pay the power bill.


Is that about the 'race to 50k PPD' or the i7 farm he went out one afternoon and bought..?

I've got a pic somewhere...he went out shopping and came back with somewhat of a stash...even picked up one too many i7 920 d0 CPUs by accident...









It really is an EPIC pic..


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Is that about the 'race to 50k PPD' or the i7 farm he went out one afternoon and bought..?

I've got a pic somewhere...he went out shopping and came back with somewhat of a stash...even picked up one too many i7 920 d0 CPUs by accident...









It really is an EPIC pic..






































Hahaha, Both! you can't have one without the other 

well i guess you could by a bunch of shtuff and NOT fold with it. but that would be lame.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Yes you can..!

I got to break the 60k marker without using any GPU or SMP clients...just one client per core - and there wasn't an i7 in sight...not even sure they were even available at the time...

I earnt over a million points in one month, but that was a couple of weeks before the other person fired up all of his new rigs and started pumping out ~130k PPD


----------



## Finrond

We need to pick up the pace! 
Lets blow this thing and go home!


----------



## Chunkylad

Oh boy, I am going to start having to fold on my new rig when I finish.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You don't know anything about this?








Sounds like someone has a bigadv client








Maybe even you?


















Feeling sheepish...lol

That is how far removed I am from folding...I just folowed Zodacs guide for i7 folding. Added the -bigadv (because it sounded cool)










I have another i7 rig at home and will install bigadv there too.

BTW, the i7 920 is @ stock.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*









Feeling sheepish...lol

That is how far removed I am from folding...I just folowed Zodacs guide for i7 folding. Added the -bigadv (because it sounded cool)










I have another i7 rig at home and will install bigadv there too.

BTW, the i7 920 is @ stock.










How the tables have turned. You inspired so many, including myself to start folding, and now Zodac has to help you get started again.









Nice to see you folding again. How is the new business?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*









Feeling sheepish...lol

That is how far removed I am from folding...I just folowed Zodacs guide for i7 folding. Added the -bigadv (because it sounded cool)










I have another i7 rig at home and will install bigadv there too.

BTW, the i7 920 is @ stock.


You may want to run regular SMP on that if you plan on folding at stock speeds. 920 at stock with have great difficulty getting the bigadv's done before preferred deadline.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*









Feeling sheepish...lol

That is how far removed I am from folding...I just folowed Zodacs guide for i7 folding. Added the -bigadv (because it sounded cool)










I have another i7 rig at home and will install bigadv there too.

BTW, the i7 920 is @ stock.


I don't think that stock cuts it for bigadv. I'm pretty sure you need to be folding pretty much 24/7 and be OCed to at least 3.5ghz. A stock i7 should do about 10k with standard SMP though


----------



## zodac

Well, he _did _get a couple of spikes, so it seems like he's doing some -bigadv WUs...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


That is how far removed I am from folding...I just folowed Zodacs guide for i7 folding. Added the -bigadv (because it sounded cool)


This is an awesome moment. _I_ helped _nitteo_.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Nice to see you folding again.


Well, I have been folding on 3-4 gpus. But I am THINKING about building up the farm...I still have my rack and lots of Components.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


How is the new business?


It is still in infancy, it will take a few more months to get where I want it. Thanks for asking...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, he _did _get a couple of spikes, so it seems like he's doing some -bigadv WUs...


Yah, the stock i7 920 is folding 24-7.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This is an awesome moment. _I_ helped _nitteo_.










Lol, thanks for the guides!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


How the tables have turned. You inspired so many, including myself to start folding, and now Zodac has to help you get started again.


This makes me realize how COMPLICATED it is to START folding for the non-folder. I was slightly bewildered when I tried to do it myself, then I checked out Zodac's guide...

Starting over made me realize that we need to make it EASIER for people to start [email protected]

That we need to help people if they post that they are having problems...

Great job OCN [email protected] team!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


This makes me realize how COMPLICATED it is to START folding for the non-folder. I was slightly bewildered when I tried to do it myself, then I checked out Zodac's guide...

Starting over made me realize that we need to make it EASIER for people to start [email protected]

That we need to help people if they post that they are having problems...

Great job OCN [email protected] team!


Very true, although the SMP client is much easier now than it was 10 days ago.

Stanford are prepping a new, unified client, from which you can install SMP, Unicore and a few GPU clients all from one installation. Hopfully it'll make things much easier.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


This makes me realize how COMPLICATED it is to START folding for the non-folder. I was slightly bewildered when I tried to do it myself, then I checked out Zodac's guide...

Starting over made me realize that we need to make it EASIER for people to start [email protected]

That we need to help people if they post that they are having problems...

Great job OCN [email protected] team!


The upcoming v7 client should help with making things easier I have heard...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, he _did _get a couple of spikes, so it seems like he's doing some -bigadv WUs...

This is an awesome moment. _I_ helped _nitteo_.










But I don't see how a stock-clocked i7 could do bigadv and get bonuses?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Well, I have been folding on 3-4 gpus. But I am THINKING about building up the farm...I still have my rack and lots of Components.

It is still in infancy, it will take a few more months to get where I want it. Thanks for asking...

Yah, the stock i7 920 is folding 24-7.

Lol, thanks for the guides!

This makes me realize how COMPLICATED it is to START folding for the non-folder. I was slightly bewildered when I tried to do it myself, then I checked out Zodac's guide...

Starting over made me realize that we need to make it EASIER for people to start [email protected]

That we need to help people if they post that they are having problems...

Great job OCN [email protected] team!


Z's guides are great, they're what got me started folding.

If you do decide to build up the farm, I'll help you in any way that I can


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
But I don't see how a stock-clocked i7 could do bigadv and get bonuses?

Z's guides are great, they're what got me started folding.

If you do decide to build up the farm, I'll help you in any way that I can









My i7 is running at stock (2.66 GHz) speeds, and gets 15~16k PPD from the bigadv WUs, including bonus points...

If I run with advmethods, then that drops to around 8.5k PPD...

@nitteo,

I try to help anyone who Folds, whether they have a farm or not...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


My i7 is running at stock (2.66 GHz) speeds, and gets 15~16k PPD from the bigadv WUs, including bonus points...

If I run with advmethods, then that drops to around 8.5k PPD...

@nitteo,

I try to help anyone who Folds, whether they have a farm or not...










This is true, but nitteo builds MASSIVE farms, so helping him is like helping 20 people :-D


----------



## Finrond

Zodac! update the spreadsheet! :-D


----------



## zodac

I did... I have to be at home to update it!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

There are wonderful things you could use, LogMeIn, RDP, VNC (any version thereof), SSH........

WFH at the mo, Tia had another allergic reaction...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


There are wonderful things you could use, LogMeIn, RDP, VNC (any version thereof), SSH........

WFH at the mo, Tia had another allergic reaction...










Yeah, but I'm out with no access to a computer.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I did... I have to be at home to update it!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but I'm out with no access to a computer.










I thought there was an app for that..?
















About another 12 hours before WKS04 drops 59k to my, and the Team's, stats...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I thought there was an app for that..?
















About another 12 hours before WKS04 drops 59k to my, and the Team's, stats...


About 49 minutes til my i7 drops 70k :-D


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Had to check, but you're still too far behind to overtake on that unit....well, to overtake me at least...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

about 3 days before I get any points on the i7


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Had to check, but you're still too far behind to overtake on that unit....well, to overtake me at least...










Ya you put out a few bigadv's before I got my butt in gear. But now I got 3 quads folding at work, and i am thinking about throwing a couple gpus on some of the spare comps I have here.


----------



## Finrond

Oooooh just posted. Damn that's glorious points.


----------



## H3||scr3am

up and crunching, no idea how long on massive point influx...


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


up and crunching, no idea how long on massive point influx...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


up and crunching, no idea how long on massive point influx...


I wanna marry your sig rig, Its glorious


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I wanna marry your sig rig, Its glorious


I'll come to the ceremony, if only to attempt to steal her away from you. Or at the very least get a few good peeks in.


----------



## Finrond

Just grabbed an extra computer to fold on, guess what it's got in there? A PENTIUM D!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Just grabbed an extra computer to fold on, guess what it's got in there? A PENTIUM D!


Aww cute, that little thing is folding!

You and Z must be proud.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Aww cute, that little thing is folding!

You and Z must be proud.










It will once I wade through the 600000 windows updates that have come out since this thing was turned on last. Not to mention, java, reader, flash (its on a domain so this stuff gets installed automatically). Oh and the new AntiVirus version.


----------



## LiLChris

Why you downloading all those for a folding machine?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Why you downloading all those for a folding machine?










Because it is on my network and I keep everything up to date. And that way if someone needs it, I don't have to go through and update everything. Also, windows updates will get forced on it eventually, and I'd rather not have that going while it tries to fold.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Because it is on my network and I keep everything up to date. And that way if someone needs it, I don't have to go through and update everything. Also, windows updates will get forced on it eventually, and I'd rather not have that going while it tries to fold.


So is it an OEM computer or can you at least OC that Pent D?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


So is it an OEM computer or can you at least OC that Pent D?


No, It's a Dell :-(


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


No, It's a Dell :-(










go get a Pentium Extreme to replace the CPU, its just another PentD but with HT enabled


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*









go get a Pentium Extreme to replace the CPU, its just another PentD but with HT enabled


I wish. wonder if you can snag those for teh cheaps on ebay.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I wish. wonder if you can snag those for teh cheaps on ebay.


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?rt=nc&LH...=p3286.c0.m282

$150 ish isnt bad for a 3.73GHz dual core w\\HT


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?rt=nc&LH...=p3286.c0.m282

$150 ish isnt bad for a 3.73GHz dual core w\\HT


True, but for that price I could get a Phenom II x4. Granted I would have to buy a mobo etc...

Just sayin.


----------



## Jplaz

Isn't the TDP like 200W on those things?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


True, but for that price I could get a Phenom II x4. Granted I would have to buy a mobo etc...

Just sayin.


yeah but this thing would run like a stock C2Q

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


Isn't the TDP like 200W on those things?










try 130W


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


yeah but this thing would run like a stock C2Q


Ehhh that is a bit of a stretch. The Core micro-architecture is vastly superior to Netburst. It would run like a stock Core2Duo.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Ehhh that is a bit of a stretch. The Core micro-architecture is vastly superior to Netburst. It would run like a stock Core2Duo.


No way, It would eat a stock C2D for breakfast lunch and dinner. If you take a P4 with HT at 3.7GHz it will perform almost as well as a lowend C2D @ stock.
Slap 2 of those P4's together and you have a Pent D965. Slap 2 C2D's together with duct tape (they figured it worked with the Pent D's why not with the C2Q's) and you have a C2Q


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


No way, It would eat a stock C2D for breakfast lunch and dinner. If you take a P4 with HT at 3.7GHz it will perform almost as well as a lowend C2D @ stock.
Slap 2 of those P4's together and you have a Pent D965. Slap 2 C2D's together with duct tape (they figured it worked with the Pent D's why not with the C2Q's) and you have a C2Q


I believe toms or anand did a comparison like this. They took the fastest p4 ever (the 3.7ghz extreme edition) and tried to find the closest performing core cpu. I think it ended up being an E7200 or something. I'm trying to find the article now.

EDIT: Found

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2757/2

"While the data above is old, it shows that the E6400 was faster than the fastest Pentium 4 ever released. And the $74 E5300 is faster than the E6400, therefore the Pentium E5300 is faster than any Pentium 4 ever released."

EDIT of EDIT: So the article was about finding the best 70 dollar cpu, but they make the p4 comparison in it. interesting stuff.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I believe toms or anand did a comparison like this. They took the fastest p4 ever (the 3.7ghz extreme edition) and tried to find the closest performing core cpu. I think it ended up being an E7200 or something. I'm trying to find the article now.

EDIT: Found

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2757/2

"While the data above is old, it shows that the E6400 was faster than the fastest Pentium 4 ever released. And the $74 E5300 is faster than the E6400, therefore the Pentium E5300 is faster than any Pentium 4 ever released."

EDIT of EDIT: So the article was about finding the best 70 dollar cpu, but they make the p4 comparison in it. interesting stuff.



http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/93?vs=65

youre right, so you should grab a compatible C2D instead and maybe one for Z too


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/93?vs=65

youre right, so you should grab a compatible C2D instead and maybe one for Z too


I'd buy one for Z if I didn't have to ship it to England.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I'd buy one for Z if I didn't have to ship it to England. 


Just order one from Ireland and have it shipped to him/her


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I'd buy one for Z if I didn't have to ship it to England. 


You could ship it to England, but then someone would need to ship it to the Emerald Isle...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


You could ship it to England, but then someone would need to ship it to the Emerald Isle...


I meant the UK, forgot exactly where she was from


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I meant the UK, forgot exactly where she was from 


OIC... He/she has changed the 'location' in their profile, so it now says "in situ" rather than "Dublin" as it used to...


----------



## Lord Xeb

We are catching up FAST. I checked about 3-4 days ago and it was at like 23mill


----------



## mmx+

I really hope that I can overtake Z before we overtake CPC, but I doubt it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I really hope that I can overtake Z before we overtake CPC, but I doubt it










You could, but its doubtful.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


You could, but its doubtful.


Yeah









15k+ PPD is coming online the 22nd or 23rd, and the X4 isn't going to be online soon enough


----------



## Finrond

Here are my work folding rigs. Figured Z would like the highlighted one 










Enjoy!


----------



## Magus2727

I need to get my PC stable again (think I just need to up the voltage) and run my SMP client... since it looks like I may not have access to "my" farm any more..









I am guessing on a network (wonder how hard it is to network a XP-32bit Pro SP2 machine to a W7-64bit Pro machine....) i can just locate the directory over the network for HFM to monitor all the clients....

I will need to see if I can get that to work.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Here are my work folding rigs. Figured Z would like the highlighted one 










Enjoy!


Nice








Is that Xeon a C2Q-based one?
Nice PPD on the C2Q!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I need to get my PC stable again (think I just need to up the voltage) and run my SMP client... since it looks like I may not have access to "my" farm any more..










They don't want you using it at all during the school year?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Here are my work folding rigs. Figured Z would like the highlighted one 

(insert pic)

Enjoy!


I don't understand how everyone can get 7K~ PPD on their quad core CPU's with a decent OC except me.









I'm clocked at 3.6GHz and only getting 4-6K PPD.









But anyways, that's some nice folding rigs you got there.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nice








Is that Xeon a C2Q-based one?
Nice PPD on the C2Q!


Ya, but it only runs at 2.4Ghz. Wonder if I can OC it :-D


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


I don't understand how everyone can get 7K~ PPD on their quad core CPU's with a decent OC except me.









I'm clocked at 3.6GHz and only getting 4-6K PPD.









But anyways, that's some nice folding rigs you got there.










It's stock clocked. 3.0ghz. It looks like that is a decent WU. When I get the 670x's, it drops to 5-5.5k PPD

Thanks, fueling the addiction as much as I can


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


It's stock clocked. 3.0ghz. It looks like that is a decent WU. When I get the 670x's, it drops to 5-5.5k PPD


Which is still much higher than what I get on a P670x (4K PPD~)

Wonder why though. 0_0


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nice









They don't want you using it at all during the school year?










not sure.... I am waiting to hear back from the Admin. When I connect it connects and authenticates, but before it opens a window while still sending commands and before opening the linuix terminal window it disconnects. I am not sure if its another network problem... I dont think they would mind... I have only been running it on 4 or 6 cores as of late, and another 40 machines in the lab have been changed over to the i7's so there are plenty of high powered machines now.... (wonder what they did with the old ones?? wonder if I could get a good deal on the opty dual cores they had in 1 to replace my old single core 939....)

They should get in around 9 this morning... I am hopping I will find out whats going on 1 way or another.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Ya, but it only runs at 2.4Ghz. Wonder if I can OC it :-D


As long as the BIOS allows it








Looks like it gets almost exactly the same PPD as the Q6600 I have running

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


It's stock clocked. 3.0ghz. It looks like that is a decent WU. When I get the 670x's, it drops to 5-5.5k PPD

Thanks, fueling the addiction as much as I can 


I'm guessing it's a Q9xx quad? The C2Q I have running only does ~3.6-4.6k @ 2.4ghz (depending on WU) and I can't believe 600mhz does that much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


not sure.... I am waiting to hear back from the Admin. When I connect it connects and authenticates, but before it opens a window while still sending commands and before opening the linuix terminal window it disconnects. I am not sure if its another network problem... I dont think they would mind... I have only been running it on 4 or 6 cores as of late, and another 40 machines in the lab have been changed over to the i7's so there are plenty of high powered machines now.... (wonder what they did with the old ones?? wonder if I could get a good deal on the opty dual cores they had in 1 to replace my old single core 939....)

They should get in around 9 this morning... I am hopping I will find out whats going on 1 way or another.


Well good luck, it would be a shame to loose that much folding power


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


As long as the BIOS allows it









I'm guessing it's a Q9xx quad? The C2Q I have running only does ~3.6-4.6k @ 2.4ghz (depending on WU) and I can't believe 600mhz does that much.


Ya, It's a systemax server, not a dell or hp, so I'm thinking there would be some OC options in the bios, I'll have to check it out.

Ya, both C2Q's are 9650's.


----------



## kcuestag

I just wanted to let you guys know that I'll be back Folding again on Monday once I return home









I'm glad I will be able to help again.


----------



## Finrond

Turns out that the OC Options in the BIOS are visible but disabled. DAMN YOU OEM'S! Ruining a perfectly good Asus board.


----------



## mmx+

That's thoroughly irritating.

Any chance you could flash the board with the Asus BIOS?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I need to get my PC stable again (think I just need to up the voltage) and run my SMP client... since it looks like I may not have access to "my" farm any more..









I am guessing on a network (wonder how hard it is to network a XP-32bit Pro SP2 machine to a W7-64bit Pro machine....) i can just locate the directory over the network for HFM to monitor all the clients....

I will need to see if I can get that to work.


You can, but the easiest way would be to have HFM on the W7 box, as it seems to be a bit (more) of a faff to get other OSs to be able to access the W7 shares...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Turns out that the OC Options in the BIOS are visible but disabled. DAMN YOU OEM'S! Ruining a perfectly good Asus board.


Go to ASUS's site and get a bios for it from them, I did this with my dad's VAIO and it let me unlock the OC settings


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Go to ASUS's site and get a bios for it from them, I did this with my dad's VAIO and it let me unlock the OC settings


Ya, I just did this, now to go flash it and hope it doesn't bork my server.

EDIT: This is the board, in case anyone cares.

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...jk4&templete=3


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'll have to see what I can find out for WKS02....can't remember what board it is using though...


----------



## Finrond

Looks like Asus doesn't support Overclocking on this board. Makes sense, it is a server board after all.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Looks like Asus doesn't support Overclocking on this board. Makes sense, it is a server board after all.










thats saddening


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Looks like Asus doesn't support Overclocking on this board. Makes sense, it is a server board after all.


Well that's a shame, but understandable I guess


----------



## Sparhawk

I want a client for my phone...


----------



## mmx+

There should seriously be an Android version. I have my Droid OCed and waiting


----------



## Magus2727

I dont think the phone would be able to fold for more then 15 min when un plugged...

and at 1GHz... or 550MHz for the Droid... I dont think it could do much (also the architecture of the CPUs in the phone will not allow for the floating point calculations needed for [email protected])

It would be nice... perhaps on the next Gen that is rumored to have 1+GHz dual core cpu's in them.. and if they will run off a small Nuclear core...


----------



## mmx+

Well my Droid can run a CPU stress test for a while when unplugged. Anyways, it spends most of it's time plugged in. And even if it only did 20PPD, it would be awesome to be folding on my phone


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Hmm...

I know that LAP03 had some issues earlier, where it could see the gateway but not anything beyond it (even though all other devices could) but I can see that it isn't sending the results.... (see attached log)

I'm gonna do a fresh install on it again, bring it up from XPP to W7P and/or Linux (as long as it will work on/with the domain accounts having a straight-forward login) and cleaning out the [email protected] instances...but I want to make sure that I don't lose the 00's of points that it earned for the last WU.........

I'm posting from it now, so I know that it can get online - and it has pulled a new (SMP) WU to crunch away on anyway...


----------



## zodac

Bumpity Bump.


----------



## mmx+

This battle just isn't as interesting as the one against TSC! was. We're just continuing to gain on them daily, it's not like we have to worry about days when they pull farther ahead


----------



## zodac

Actually, they look like they're starting to close that gap slightly.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Actually, they look like they're starting to close that gap slightly.










But we're ahead of them every day. It wasn't like that vs TSC!


----------



## zodac

Yeah, well why do you think I didn't want to make the thread so early?


----------



## mmx+

Tell me, why? I seem to have forgotten


----------



## zodac

If I'd started the thread at 20mil, it would have been 2/3 weeks to pass them, and it would have been fresh in people's minds.

Now, it's been here 5 weeks, and people aren't interested any more.


----------



## mmx+

Hmm, maybe something to consider for our next overtake


----------



## zodac

... the only reason I made this thread when I did was becuase you asked me to. I would have left it until I got back otherwise.

Lesson: I know what I'm talking about most of the time, even when it seems I don't.


----------



## mmx+

That is a statement I am unwilling to accept. I am, after all, never wrong


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I am, after all, never wrong










Yeah, but you still think I'm a girl.

I dunno...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


yeah, but you still think i'm a girl.

i dunno...










oh snap!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but you still think I'm a girl.

I dunno...










OK, what the hell are you playing at? Are you or aren't you


----------



## zodac

Haha, just when you think you've got things figured out... *BAM! *I throw a curveball.

But, there is proof of my gender in this forum somewhere. Either find that, or just accept what I've been saying daily for the past... 3 months.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haha, just when you think you've got things figured out... *BAM! *I throw a curveball.

But, there is proof of my gender in this forum somewhere. Either find that, or just accept what I've been saying daily for the past... 3 months.


Aha, but you didn't prove me wrong. You made me doubt my assumptions, which is _completely different_









After the way you were acting this morning I really don't see why I should believe you








Although I also don't see how you'd stand to gain personally in any way by misleading us.....


----------



## zodac

I'm going to sit to one side and enjoy this.


----------



## sks72

I think I know what you're talking about, but let's see if mmx can find it.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, you're probably thinking of it. Don't think mmx+ was Folding at the time though.


----------



## sks72

Befor or after the Chimp Challange?


----------



## zodac

After.


----------



## kiwwanna

Well I hope someone can post up what MMX has yet to think of..


----------



## sks72

I know but I want someone else to find it.


----------



## zodac

Only people who were watching that thread actually know about it, and none of them (I assume) would post it.









So basically, people are going to be searching this forum like mad.


----------



## $ilent

Only 1.8 week behind em now. I got my cpu & gpu up and running, extra 30,000 ppd might help!


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Only 1.8 week behind em now. I got my cpu & gpu up and running, extra 30,000 ppd might help!


every bit helps, Just started folding earlier today







only my gpu is folding right now due to not being able to oc my cpu at the moment, but tomorrow when my tridents get here im gonna get to 4 ghz and start foldin full till


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Only people who were watching that thread actually know about it, and none of them (I assume) would post it.









So basically, people are going to be searching this forum like mad.









Not trying to 'pressure' anyone into not making any comments are you there Z..?

Anyway, YGPM regarding the Spreadie...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've found that the HDD in LAP03 has some errors on it, and every time a certain point on it is accessed the whole thing just hangs... Luckily, it is only on the (temporary) backup partition, rather than the C: drive, but I can't do anything with that partition...even just deleting it causes it to either hang or BSOD... I'm prolly gonna give it a fresh install, either just W7 Pro or that and a version of Linux that I can actually get to work with domain accounts and W7 Pro as a dual boot... I need to have it able to at least boot into M$ as it is meant to be my Mum's laptop and she isn't overly OS literate; she knows her way around in XP, but hasn't seen/touched W7 or Fista...
















That'd also mean that (in W7 at least) I would be able to access shares on WKS04 again, so HFM would work properly on another computer (not just WORK_PC, like it is at present) and I could actually carry on with some other things and wander around the house with it....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, you're probably thinking of it. Don't think mmx+ was Folding at the time though.









Was it in a thread that you started?


----------



## zodac

It would make it too easy if I told you.


----------



## kiwwanna

Seems so close to the finnish on this one, heck even the next one seems close








Unfortunitally not the one after


----------



## zodac

Yeah, 2 months for OCAU, then 10 months. for OCF.









Still, I don't see out PPD dropping any time soon (should be _rising_ going into winter), so maybe those numbers will come down too.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It would make it too easy if I told you.









shhhhh no it wouldnt


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, you're probably thinking of it. Don't think mmx+ was Folding at the time though.

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
Only 1.8 week behind em now. I got my cpu & gpu up and running, extra 30,000 ppd might help!

Nice


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

We all want MOAR PPD..!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 























Why are you mad? It's not like there was anything we could have done.

(Except a mass email to all OCN members for the CC.... wait... we did that...)


----------



## mmx+

You could PM me the post


----------



## zodac

I might have done if you asked nicely in a PM... but since you made it public... no.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Z, YGPM.. I'm ready and waiting...


----------



## Finrond

Hehe, Pent D's. Better then nothing though!


----------



## zodac

PentDs are better than _everything_.

Not PPD-wise, perhaps, but in spirit.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


PentDs are better than _everything_.

Not PPD-wise, perhaps, but in spirit.










They were the last hurrah of an outdated and dying architecture!


----------



## zodac




----------



## mmx+

Well that's not really bad for a PentD. About twice what my Pent4 does


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well that's not really bad for a PentD. About twice what my Pent4 does










Which totally makes sense, because it is 2 pent4's!


----------



## mmx+

But _mine_ has HT








So it's like 1.5 P4HTs


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


But _mine_ has HT








So it's like 1.5 P4HTs










If only I had the extreme edition, then I would have 4 threads! Which would be EXTREME!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


If only I had the extreme edition, then I would have 4 threads! Which would be EXTREME!


Or an i7, with *8* threads








Extra-extreme








Intel Core i7 EEE 980x (Extra-Extreme Edition)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Or an i7, with *8* threads








Extra-extreme








Intel Core i7 EEE 980x (Extra-Extreme Edition)


OH EM GEE WERE GETTING MOAR AND MOAR EXTREME! SO MUCH EXTREME HURTS MY FACE!

But I do have an i7. true story.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
OH EM GEE WERE GETTING MOAR AND MOAR EXTREME! SO MUCH EXTREME HURTS MY FACE!

But I do have an i7. true story.

Or maybe the hex core would be a MTEEE (More-Than-Extra-Extreme-Edition)









The i7 860 is so much better than the Pentium Extreme Edition it's incredible


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Or maybe the hex core would be a MTEEE (More-Than-Extra-Extreme-Edition)









The i7 860 is so much better than the Pentium Extreme Edition it's incredible










or a MTEEEE (More-Than-Extra-Extreme-Excellent-Edition). That will be 12 cores 24 threads, 1 socket!


----------



## Finrond

As much as we make fun of Zodac's little rig that could(n't), she/he/it is still a top 150 Producer for the team! 

As a side note, or on Topic rather, we need to hurry up and get pass these guys.


----------



## mmx+

Yeah, she is doing good work








I'm #62, which is hard on my ego after being #17 once


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah, she is doing good work








I'm #62, which is hard on my ego after being #17 once


Dont get me about a hit to the ego...







went from #2 to 36.. and have further to go.. I am only at 36 because my average is high from the last days of my farm.... in a few more days I will be in the 90-110 range....









O well it gives me drive!!!!


----------



## MrBalll

We are flying through this overtake. I have only watched the thread numbers from the 'latest discussions' on the main OCN page and it just keeps dropping by more and more every time I see it.
Good job everyone.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Dont get me about a hit to the ego...







went from #2 to 36.. and have further to go.. I am only at 36 because my average is high from the last days of my farm.... in a few more days I will be in the 90-110 range....









O well it gives me drive!!!!


#2 is incredible








I'd really like to be in the top-10 at some point, but I'll settle for top-20









2 weeks ago when I didn't really have anything folding I think I was like #200


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
#2 is incredible








I'd really like to be in the top-10 at some point, but I'll settle for top-20









2 weeks ago when I didn't really have anything folding I think I was like #200









Yea... if Makt was not trying to take over 455buick for the #1 spot... I may have been able to sqweek past him for 1 day as #1 when I got that insane point update from all the 670x's that got modified. but it was not meant to be.

this makes me want to get some 460's or even more crazy 480's or the 495 if that ever comes out and try to regain my spot.....

I might look on craigs list or other company liquidation type sales and see if I cant get a server for cheap...


----------



## mmx+

Get an i7 860, cheap P55 board (P55M-UD2), 2 gigs of DDR3, a TruePowerNew 550w, a Prolimatech Megahalems/TRUE, and a GT240 and you have yourself 20-40k PPD








Or swap the GT240 for a GTX460 and add 7k PPD to that


----------



## [CyGnus]

GT240 does 5k easy and GTX460 10k


----------



## mmx+

I'd say 5k _easy_ might be a stretch, what I've read is about 4-4.5k most of the time. And the GTX460 can do up to 11.5k PPD dedpending on how much it's overclocked.

Nice to see you posting again Cy, it's been a while


----------



## Jplaz

Hey, I have a problem. I just rebuilt my computer from a techbench and now [email protected] isn't working right. SMP is fine but my dual GPU setup isn't. I have 2 folders for each GPU. The first folder for the first GPU has 2 .exe files, [email protected] and [email protected]_1. If I make a shortcut to the first one with this target: "C:\\Users\\Justin\\Downloads\\[email protected]_XP-623\\[email protected]" -local -gpu 0 GPU-Z shows the second GPU at 100% load and the first at 0. If I use the same arguments on the second .exe file the same thing happens. Halp?


----------



## zodac

GPU-Z, Evga Pres, and all programs like those frequently read the GPU usage wrong. Check HFM; if the % is increasing, it's Folding, no matter what GPU usage is being read.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


Hey, I have a problem. I just rebuilt my computer from a techbench and now [email protected] isn't working right. SMP is fine but my dual GPU setup isn't. I have 2 folders for each GPU. The first folder for the first GPU has 2 .exe files, [email protected] and [email protected]_1. If I make a shortcut to the first one with this target: "C:\\Users\\Justin\\Downloads\\[email protected]_XP-623\\[email protected]" -local -gpu 0 GPU-Z shows the second GPU at 100% load and the first at 0. If I use the same arguments on the second .exe file the same thing happens. Halp?


Create 2 separate folders, one per GPU. Then set up a shortcut to the exe in the first one with the -gpu 0 flag, and add the -gpu 1 flag for the 2nd. -local probably isn't needed. I like to have C:\\FAH\\GPU1 and C:\\FAH\\GPU2









Also check HFM or the actual windows to see if it's working


----------



## Jplaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


GPU-Z, Evga Pres, and all programs like those frequently read the GPU usage wrong. Check HFM; if the % is increasing, it's Folding, no matter what GPU usage is being read.










It's folding, but on the wrong card. If I create a shortcut from the second folder to the second GPU (-gpu 1) then I get an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error (I assume it's because both clients are trying to fold on the same card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Create 2 separate folders, one per GPU. Then set up a shortcut to the exe in the first one with the -gpu 0 flag, and add the -gpu 1 flag for the 2nd. -local probably isn't needed. I like to have C:\\FAH\\GPU1 and C:\\FAH\\GPU2









Also check HFM or the actual windows to see if it's working










I have two folders, but the first folder is using the second GPU.
Should I just delete it all and restart?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


It's folding, but on the wrong card. If I create a shortcut from the second folder to the second GPU (-gpu 1) then I get an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error (I assume it's because both clients are trying to fold on the same card.

I have two folders, but the first folder is using the second GPU.
Should I just delete it all and restart?


That would probably be easier. Delete both GPUs, download the zip from Stanford, re-extract, make sure you're using different machine IDs and the correct flags.


----------



## Jplaz

Will do.


----------



## Lord Xeb

We are eating them alive. GO GO GO! Good job OCN! If I could fold I would but power bills are deadly around here.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My 8800GTS is folding it's little heart out until I get my Megs and PSU for my folding rig.

Go little card, go


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


Will do.



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


My 8800GTS is folding it's little heart out until I get my Megs and PSU for my folding rig.

Go little card, go




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


We are eating them alive. GO GO GO! Good job OCN! If I could fold I would but power bills are deadly around here.


----------



## Jplaz

Well I got it right somehow, even though the two are flipped (folder 1 runs on GPU 2). Whatevs, PPD is PPD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


Well I got it right somehow, even though the two are flipped (folder 1 runs on GPU 2). Whatevs, PPD is PPD










So it's giving ~4-5k PPD per card? That's really all that matters


----------



## Jplaz

Back before I switched everything around I was pushing 5.3KPPD OC'd each depending on the WU. My CPU's at stock though so I'm not getting too much PPD until winter comes and I need a heater again.


----------



## mmx+

Nice








My 8800GT did up to 5.8k on the 353pt WUs, as low as 4k on the 548s.
Can your X2 unlock? If so, it should triple the PPD it produces


----------



## Jplaz

No unlock








I'm holding off until bulldozer before I upgrade. I might build a dedicated folding rig/server sometime soon though....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Add 10k more points/day for our fight to pass CPC. I just got another GX2 in the mail today... now thinking about buying another








(someone buy my projector and I will buy 2 more







)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Add 10k more points/day for our fight to pass CPC. I just got another GX2 in the mail today... now thinking about buying another








(someone buy my projector and I will buy 2 more







)


Nice








So what do you think your total PPD is going to be at now?


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Add 10k more points/day for our fight to pass CPC. I just got another GX2 in the mail today... now thinking about buying another








(someone buy my projector and I will buy 2 more







)


You get nothing but 353's on your gx2's?
Not that I don't love the 13k+ a card or anything..


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nice








So what do you think your total PPD is going to be at now?


Right now, if I leave everything running it is 35-40k.
I have my other GX2 (that is currently only half-working) sitting on a shelf and I have one core on my 295 sitting idle... and my Q6600 is currently @ stock. 
If I had all my current hardware running, I would be getting at least 50k a day.

If I cant get it working, I might just sell the crazy GX2 cheap and then get another BFG one.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


You get nothing but 353's on your gx2's?
Not that I don't love the 13k+ a card or anything..


no, I am running nothing buy 450s right now on all of my GPUs... and that is getting me around 35k ppd.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Right now, if I leave everything running it is 35-40k.
I have my other GX2 (that is currently only half-working) sitting on a shelf and I have one core on my 295 sitting idle... and my Q6600 is currently @ stock. 
If I had all my current hardware running, I would be getting at least 50k a day.

If I cant get it working, I might just sell the crazy GX2 cheap and then get another BFG one.









no, I am running nothing buy 450s right now on all of my GPUs... and that is getting me around 35k ppd.


A GTX295 sitting idle? I am sorry, but that is simply unacceptable








JK lol

I've had nothing but 450s on the 9600GT in a while








At least I'll get the GTX260 back in ~48 hours, and it's about 3x as fast


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


A GTX295 sitting idle? I am sorry, but that is simply unacceptable










One core just doesn't want to fold. I have gotten it started using XP, but it ends up giving errors in the middle of the unit, so I gave up on it for now. At least one core is happily folding along.

And I have probably played at least 24 hours of games in the past few days; so it was not folding at all during all that. I cant stand any kind of lag when I am playing FPS.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


I cant stand any kind of lag when I am playing FPS.


Same for me


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


My 8800GTS is folding it's little heart out until I get my Megs and PSU for my folding rig.

Go little card, go










If I remember correctly, that is no little card by any means


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


One core just doesn't want to fold. I have gotten it started using XP, but it ends up giving errors in the middle of the unit, so I gave up on it for now. At least one core is happily folding along.

And I have probably played at least 24 hours of games in the past few days; so it was not folding at all during all that. I cant stand any kind of lag when I am playing FPS.


Have you tried RMAing it? That's certainly not normal/good









I'm slowly but surely increasing the time to overtake of all of my threats, and decreasing the time to overtake of my conquests. I'm already over 20k today, not anywhere near my best, but it's been over a month since I've gotten this type of points, so I'm excited.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Same for me









So stop gaming...I don't even remember the last time I played a game on the PC...

It has even been a number of months since I last FreeCell on a computer...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
So stop gaming...I don't even remember the last time I played a game on the PC...

It has even been a number of months since I last FreeCell on a computer...









I just cant resist it. It wasnt that hard before, but a friend of my brother stayed here for a few days, so they played cod4, right next to me...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Resist, resist.......


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Resist, resist.......

silly wabbit, doesn't he know wesistance is futile?


----------



## Th0m0_202

i have stopped folding. its killing my gay 9500gt! hopefully when i get a gtx465/460 it wont get killed. so i will be back next week. about wensday thursday


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
i have stopped folding. its killing my gay 9500gt! hopefully when i get a gtx465/460 it wont get killed. so i will be back next week. about wensday thursday









awww thats sadness. but a fermi! AWESOME! it will make up for you lack of points the next week in about 2 hours.


----------



## Th0m0_202

YAY! how quick will a wu get done at stock clocks?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
YAY! how quick will a wu get done at stock clocks?

Depends on the WU, but 353's should get done in under an hour.

EDIT: 353's are the fastest WU's


----------



## Th0m0_202

win!!! 5-6 wu a day then








edit: is that 465 or 460? would it mak a diff being 768 over 1g?


----------



## Magus2727

460's average about 10 to 11K PPD on stock clocks IIRC


----------



## Th0m0_202

ah thnx. so bout an hour? im not sure how the ppd vs time works. sorry


----------



## Magus2727

well it is averaged over a 24 hour period. you get different work units that are worth different amount of points and take varying time to complete. so you cant say you will get 1 done every hour all 24 hours for eternity. there are some that may take longer, but those are general worth more points. PPD = Points Per Day. what you will want to look for also is how long it takes to step from one % to the next this is the TPF (not sure the acronym on that)

So the 11K points could include all 353 point work units, or it could have 450 point wor units. so on average you should complete 1 work unit every hour or so, but there are some bigger ones that the Firmi gets that take it a little longer.

The link below has a table. how to read the table? scroll down to your card while remembering what pt value the column is. the number is the corssing of teh two cells is the expected total Points Per Day that you should get if that card does nothing but that value of Work Unit.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
ah thnx. so bout an hour? im not sure how the ppd vs time works. sorry

About 1 611 PT WU (the only Fermi ones) in a tad under an hour and a half. About 18-20 a day


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
would it mak a diff being 768 over 1g?

not sure what you mean by this, i am assuming memory, Folding is not memory intensive on the GPU (on the Bigadv CPU folding it is but not any thing else) the "only" thing that matters is the shader clock. the Firmi I think is locked to the core frequency (although IIRC there are ways to unlock it via a BIOS flash or something) but if you can get the shader clock as high as possible then you will increase your performance.


----------



## Th0m0_202

ah ok. i meant like is there a diff between the 2 gtx460's. an i kinda get ya. i only really have about 4-6 hours a day to fold. other wise i get raged at for using a ton power and leaving stuff on when im not home


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
ah ok. i meant like is there a diff between the 2 gtx460's. an i kinda get ya. i only really have about 4-6 hours a day to fold. other wise i get raged at for using a ton power and leaving stuff on when im not home









No difference for folding








And the GTX400 cards are very nice folders


----------



## Magus2727

there is a difference between the 460 and the 465. the 465 has a few more Stream Processors which is the main thing in providing a card to fold fast. so the more of them the faster you will fold, the faster the speed of them (the shader clock) the faster you can fold.

but for folding a 128Mb would probably fold just as well as a 2.5 Gig if they have the same core/shader count/clocks.


----------



## {Unregistered}

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
there is a difference between the 460 and the 465. the 465 has a few more Stream Processors which is the main thing in providing a card to fold fast. so the more of them the faster you will fold, the faster the speed of them (the shader clock) the faster you can fold.

but for folding a *128Mb* would probably fold just as well as a 2.5 Gig if they have the same core/shader count/clocks.

Are you sure? I'm folding a 783 point WU on my GTS250 1GB and MSI AB says that I'm using 419MB of memory.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
there is a difference between the 460 and the 465. the 465 has a few more Stream Processors which is the main thing in providing a card to fold fast. so the more of them the faster you will fold, the faster the speed of them (the shader clock) the faster you can fold.

but for folding a 128Mb would probably fold just as well as a 2.5 Gig if they have the same core/shader count/clocks.

Not so actually








A lot of the GPU2 WUs require at least 256mb to run, sometimes more








But other than that, yes. 512mb is just as good as 4gb for folding


----------



## Magus2727

the values are not necessary correct but the spirit of it is. I think the card it self uses more then 128Mb just sitting idle.... so folding will use more, but the point as MMX+ has said also, the memory that comes on any card will work and you will see no advantage to getting a card with more memory in folding.

I dont think they make anything under a 768 MB for the Firmi...


----------



## Magus2727

my 9600 GSO at idle uses from 16 to 25Mb of memory, folding uses 407Mb so folding on DDR2 memory uses about 375MB of memory at 192 bit of bandwidth. so that should be lower with the DDR5 and/or 384 bit that the 480 has. (460 has 192bit also...)


----------



## Th0m0_202

not yet atleast. and i may be forced into the 768mb version







depends how much i spend clubbin this sat and how much i get paid next week.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
my 9600 GSO at idle uses from 16 to 25Mb of memory, folding uses 407Mb so folding on DDR2 memory uses about 375MB of memory at 192 bit of bandwidth. so that should be lower with the DDR5 and/or 384 bit that the 480 has. (460 has 192bit also...)

I don't think the bus width or type matters, my GTX260 sucks down about 400MB (out of 1792) folding, and it's 448-bit and GDDR3. But the GPU3 WUs do use less memory, IIRC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
not yet atleast. and i may be forced into the 768mb version







depends how much i spend clubbin this sat and how much i get paid next week.

Well either would be a stunning upgrade from your 9500GT


----------



## Magus2727

just sell that turbo kit you have on your car.. that should provide the funds you need.


----------



## Th0m0_202

lol. it will be







! cant no car anymore. aus laws have forced me to sell it







have to buy a non turbo v6 now


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
lol. it will be







! cant no car anymore. aus laws have forced me to sell it







have to buy a non turbo v6 now









Emissions or some sort? or have they made Turbo's illegal in general???


----------



## Th0m0_202

im only 18. they banned anyone under 25 with p plates from having a v8 turbo or engine with 200kw(280-300hp) in their car.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


im only 18. they banned anyone under 25 with p plates from having a v8 turbo or engine with 200kw(280-300hp) in their car.










Interesting... could you "sell it to your dad" or older brother and have you be a driver? that way you dont own it, and it would be licensed under the older person, but you would be a "secondary driver" not sure how that laws work over that on something like that...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

TPF = Time Per Frame...


----------



## Magus2727

but a % is not really a frame is it??? thats what it is refering to TPF is the time to go from 34% to 35%....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


but a % is not really a frame is it??? thats what it is refering to TPF is the time to go from 34% to 35%....


That's just what it's called








I'm not completely sure it makes sense (since a lot of the WUs are tens if not hundreds of thousands of steps), but that's how it's done


----------



## Epona

And it's actually 1.4 weeks now... Sorry I haven't been folding to help lately... I've been gaming quite a bit... when school starts back up (August 31st) I'll fold during the day.

WE SHALL PASS THEM BEFORE THEN.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


but a % is not really a frame is it??? thats what it is refering to TPF is the time to go from 34% to 35%....


you are right. Some units have more than 100 frames, so really they are just giving you the time between percents

so we can call it TPP?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I guess you can, but unless you re-write the code, HFM will still call it TPF...


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Interesting... could you "sell it to your dad" or older brother and have you be a driver? that way you dont own it, and it would be licensed under the older person, but you would be a "secondary driver" not sure how that laws work over that on something like that...


im oldest in my family. and dad lives a bit away. im chasing a cressida right now tho. and just gonna throw a ton o suspension mods and a few internal stuff so the police wont be able to tell







.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
im oldest in my family. and dad lives a bit away. im chasing a cressida right now tho. and just gonna throw a ton o suspension mods and a few internal stuff so the police wont be able to tell







.

That's the spirit......as I was told once:

It is only wrong if you're caught..


----------



## mmx+

Can we get this at least somewhat back on topic?


----------



## Th0m0_202

no haha. yer sure. sorry. fold fold fold!


----------



## Kye7

I was ranked 3500 yesterday, im gaining ranks quick! rank 2700 now!
also, when my rank ownage decreases, i might start using my cpu if i can get more than 3.5k ppd (anyone know how much i'll get at 2.93ghz?)


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Can we get this at least somewhat back on topic?


Woah, I missed you becoming folding editor! Grats!

I've got another rig folding for me... but it's only putting out 3k. =\\

I'll have another rig built probably early next year, ready to pump out the points.


----------



## Jplaz

Yes officer. I'll be folding all day for the next few days to make up for time I lost recently. When we reach ~5 million all fold 24/7...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
no haha. yer sure. sorry. fold fold fold!









It's OK, I derail threads as well









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
Woah, I missed you becoming folding editor! Grats!

I've got another rig folding for me... but it's only putting out 3k. =\\

I'll have another rig built probably early next year, ready to pump out the points.









Thanks!
It did just happen last night though


----------



## Magus2727

ON topic.. naaa... the folding off topic always spills over into other threads.... and this is folding relavent... sell the car get somethin cheap, but more 480's and beat Custom PC faster... its all connected..


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
Woah, I missed you becoming folding editor! Grats!

+1...

I saw it earlier (or y'day, IDK) and didn't remember seeing that before...

Anyway, I guess you (MMX+) are one of the lucky ones who will get to give approval/comments on the forthcoming [email protected] FAT spreadie....if you haven't already...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


+1...

I saw it earlier (or y'day, IDK) and didn't remember seeing that before...

Anyway, I guess you (MMX+) are one of the lucky ones who will get to give approval/comments on the forthcoming [email protected] FAT spreadie....if you haven't already...


Not yet








Although I have already exercised my power to merge double posts


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


ON topic.. naaa... the folding off topic always spills over into other threads.... and this is folding relavent... sell the car get somethin cheap, but more 480's and beat Custom PC faster... its all connected..










lol. car has been gone for about 7 months now. and im not allowed 480s. nor can i afford them + a i5 750 and sli board to go with it


----------



## mmx+

I'd never be able to convince my parents to let me get them, but after setting up Tazi's setup, I would love to have a trio of them in my i7 rig


----------



## Th0m0_202

haha. i just want one for a day to see what kinda cool stuff i can cook on one







i cant afford to run those things


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Seems that Compaq won't let me update the BIOS as I hacked it back (officially, by doing a clean install from MAPS disks) to XP Pro from Fista.. Basically, as it is no longer running Fista, it isn't a supported doofrey and it crashes the installer - with the error of not a supported OS...









So, unless anyone knows where I can get a BIOS that will enable me to OC and/or WOL with a "Compaq Presario SG3100UK Desktop PC", then I'll have to leave it as-is..

(Well, unless I upgrade the OS to Fista, then update the BIOS, then do another install to get rid of Fista............














)


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

I have a Megahalems and GTX 470 en route. I should be able to get my Q9550 up to 4.0GHz, and fold way on my GTX 470. I won't be able to do it until the summer is over, to help out my parents. Running my sig rig at full load, while blasting AC = high electrical bill. My parents were not happy about the $350 bill last month, so I am trying to help out. When the spring rolls around, and I don't need to blast AC, I'll start folding again.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


im only 18. they banned anyone under 25 with p plates from having a v8 turbo or engine with 200kw(280-300hp) in their car.










Move to a less fascist country. Problem solved.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Move to a less fascist country. Problem solved.































my first car didnt even have 100hp and I did some major damage with it, so I can understand this law, but I think those who had the cars before the law should have been grandfathered in


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


I have a Megahalems and GTX 470 en route. I should be able to get my Q9550 up to 4.0GHz, and fold way on my GTX 470. I won't be able to do it until the summer is over, to help out my parents. Running my sig rig at full load, while blasting AC = high electrical bill. My parents were not happy about the $350 bill last month, so I am trying to help out. When the spring rolls around, and I don't need to blast AC, I'll start folding again.


I don't know what the weather is like in NJ, but round about October it starts to cool off nicely here, so I'll start folding more then. Same there?
During the winter, you can make the argument that you're helping to heat the house, so it's not a waste of money


----------



## Kye7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


my first car didnt even have 100hp and I did some major damage with it, so I can understand this law, but I think those who had the cars before the law should have been grandfathered in


whats that called again? ex post facto?

havent been in school for nearly 3 months so i got stupid.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't know what the weather is like in NJ, but round about October it starts to cool off nicely here, so I'll start folding more then. Same there?
During the winter, you can make the argument that you're helping to heat the house, so it's not a waste of money










Oh I plan on folding in the winter. Yeah, October it cools off. Even mid-september it cools to the point where I don't really need to run AC. When it cools enough for me not to run AC, thats when I start folding. Folding + AC is not considerate to my parents.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Oh I plan on folding in the winter. Yeah, October it cools off. Even mid-september it cools to the point where I don't really need to run AC. When it cools enough for me not to run AC, thats when I start folding. Folding + AC is not considerate to my parents.


In mid September it's still a bit hot here, so I'm probably going to wait until October before I resume 24/7 folding and try bigadv


----------



## Magus2727

Well as of right now... I think I may save and hold out for a 480... in 4-6 months when I can get one they may have come down in price a little, and put that in my single core 3700+.... HAHA my GPU would be easily 100 more powerfull then the CPU driving it!
a 750 Watt PSU could handel two 480's right? by that time we will be in #6 though and working on the next conquest.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


a 750 Watt PSU could handel two 480's right? by that time we will be in #6 though and working on the next conquest.


I doubt it. Especially if you OC those cards at all... and you would be stupid not to


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Well as of right now... I think I may save and hold out for a 480... in 4-6 months when I can get one they may have come down in price a little, and put that in my single core 3700+.... HAHA my GPU would be easily 100 more powerfull then the CPU driving it!
a 750 Watt PSU could handel two 480's right? by that time we will be in #6 though and working on the next conquest.


I'd say that's fine with a single core....I wouldn't do 2 GTX480s and my i7 though on 750w


----------



## Magus2727

CPU wont be doing anything other then just sitting there... its a single core so i feel that its pointless to fold on it. max power on the whole system i would bet would be in the 50 watt range perhaps 100 watts under load, so each 480 does 350 watts right??? it would be close huh....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


CPU wont be doing anything other then just sitting there... its a single core so i feel that its pointless to fold on it. max power on the whole system i would bet would be in the 50 watt range perhaps 100 watts under load, so each 480 does 350 watts right??? it would be close huh....


I'd be surprised if each GTX480 was much over 250w









Hence why I'd have no issue running 2, just not along with a CPU that draws 200w


----------



## Magus2727

HAHA... a 3700+ not over clocked singe core SPU pulling over 200Watts... that would be a bad sign...









that plan is way out there... if not I can always put 1 in each rig, have 1 join my 5770 in my 1200Watt PSU (or both in that rig) and have 1 with the 750 Watt PSU...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


HAHA... a 3700+ not over clocked singe core SPU pulling over 200Watts... that would be a bad sign...









that plan is way out there... if not I can always put 1 in each rig, have 1 join my 5770 in my 1200Watt PSU (or both in that rig) and have 1 with the 750 Watt PSU...


I was just saying that with my i7 drawing 200w, I wouldn't run 2 GTX480s and it on a 750w PSU. But w/ a cheap single core, you wouldn't have to worry about power.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I was just saying that with my i7 drawing 200w, I wouldn't run 2 GTX480s and it on a 750w PSU. But w/ a cheap single core, you wouldn't have to worry about power.


Watch what you call my old single core... it aint cheap, she goes for top dollar in the brothel of a case she is in....









I wish I could borrow some of the test equipment from work, i could tell you exactly how much power each line is pulling and then figure out what changes under what kind of load. Blah... to bad its all government equipment and they like to keep an eye on every thing.


----------



## mmx+

Take your computer to work?


----------



## Magus2727

ummm... we do military defence contracts... they dont like/let any type of personal computers comming into or out of the building. a lot of labs dont even allow for any type of cell phone in them.

I guess I could always buy a scope and a current probe my self....


----------



## mmx+

Wow, that's pretty restrictive


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


ummm... we do military defence contracts... they dont like/let any type of personal computers comming into or out of the building. a lot of labs dont even allow for any type of cell phone in them.

I guess I could always buy a scope and a current probe my self....


oscilloscopes are ridonculously expensive though, even the used ones


----------



## Magus2727

I have an old scope... I just need a probe... but my scope is fairly old... I am not 100% sure it will take one.... I wish I could afford the ones we have. they cost 15K... thats more then both my cars and computers combined.....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I have an old scope... I just need a probe... but my scope is fairly old... I am not 100% sure it will take one.... I wish I could afford the ones we have. they cost 15K... thats more then both my cars and computers combined.....


i turned my old tv into one when i first got into cset, it still works but its kinda sketchy


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


ummm... we do military defence contracts... they dont like/let any type of personal computers comming into or out of the building. a lot of labs dont even allow for any type of cell phone in them.

I guess I could always buy a scope and a current probe my self....


My work supports the physical storage for a number of "dark sites" like this, we don't get diag(nostic) files when the thing goes t|ts up or if there is any sort of major issue....not for a number of weeks/months at least........and even then it is only on the proviso that the case is worked by the US shifts, not by the UK, if it it a customer in the USofA...









Yet they're still demanding to know why it went wrong and want us to work blindly on to get them back up.....before we can see the diags and work out what it did and why it did it...


----------



## Freaxy

Hmm usually I don't fold 24/7 because of the weather/power bill. So today I thought "let's get this rig folding 24/7" and guess what... Today for the first time in like a few years we had a power outage








It's all conspiracy!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Hmm usually I don't fold 24/7 because of the weather/power bill. So today I thought "let's get this rig folding 24/7" and guess what... Today for the first time in like a few years we had a power outage








It's all conspiracy!











Did it damage anything?


----------



## Freaxy

Nope, so when I woke up this afternoon (had nightshift) I just started it up again and it started folding


----------



## mmx+

Well that's not so bad then. It's very weird of thinking that you started it this afternoon, here in NC it's still AM


----------



## Freaxy

Hehe yeah, it's 17.30 or 5.30PM here now


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Looking at the graph, we are gaining ~1,000,000 on them every day. We should beat them in two weeks. (This is an average. Some days we gain 2,000,000, some days 900,000.)

Also, anyone have any predictions of what I could get on a GTX 470 overclocked, and a Q9550 at 4.0?


----------



## zodac

Q9550 - 10k
GTX 470 - 13-15k


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Q9550 - 10k
GTX 470 - 13-15k











Very nice. Thanks. Can't wait till it cools off around here.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Looking at the graph, we are gaining ~1,000,000 on them every day. We should beat them in two weeks. (This is an average. Some days we gain 2,000,000, some days 900,000.)

Also, anyone have any predictions of what I could get on a GTX 470 overclocked, and a Q9550 at 4.0?


According to EOC, it is only 9 days...give or take a few hours..


----------



## zodac

EOC is still counting the awesome PPd from the Foldathon though... I think it's closer to 11/12 days to be honest.

Still brilliant.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

That'd account for why the 20th producer is showing as having 40+k PPD....I was thinking that I might pop onto it for a couple of updates when my bigadv WU drops - as I average around every 27 or 28 updates, meaning that there is a ~6 hour period where it is counting three lots of ~60k bigadv WUs....


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Wow I left and came back an hour later and we went from -14.7M to -13.4M.

Keep it up men! For OCN!


----------



## zodac

That's becuase _someone_ forgot to update the thread.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's becuase _someone_ forgot to update the thread.










Hmm.... who could that be?


----------



## zodac

I'm not the only Editor.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Hmm.... who could that be?










mmx+ of course.... didnt you know the new guy had to do all the ***** work....

no but in all seriousness, everything bad around here is Zodac's fault and everything good used to be ablearcher's fault. Now we dont know who to blame for the good


----------



## zodac

Now, without archer, there _is_ no good.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Now, without archer, there _is_ no good.










I know, and aqua isnt around anymore, and since you and repo broke up (cuz he wanted aqua) he doesnt frequent the folding section. its saddening


----------



## zodac

'snot _all_ my fault. repo should have stuck with me...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

13,167,280 points to go.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


'snot _all_ my fault. repo should have stuck with me...


but your lack of gender mustve complicated things


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's becuase _someone_ forgot to update the thread.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


mmx+ of course.... didnt you know the new guy had to do all the ***** work....

no but in all seriousness, everything bad around here is Zodac's fault and everything good used to be ablearcher's fault. Now we dont know who to blame for the good


You could blame me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


13,167,280 points to go.


Nice


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


but your lack of gender mustve complicated things


It did, but we would have worked through it... his choice didn't work out too well, did it?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


but your lack of gender mustve complicated things


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I know, and aqua isnt around anymore, and since you and repo broke up (cuz he wanted aqua) he doesnt frequent the folding section. its saddening


What..?? I have no idea what this is about...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It did, but we would have worked through it... his choice didn't work out too well, did it?











I think genderless is called non-human


----------



## zodac

No, it's called genderless.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It did, but we would have worked through it... his choice didn't work out too well, did it?


maybe they are together and happy right now.... i doubt he could work past your gender issues though

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


----------



## Freaxy

Thinking about updating my sig rig with an I7-980X... Looking forward to the PPD that thing would get!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Thinking about updating my sig rig with an I7-980X... Looking forward to the PPD that thing would get!









Well that would be awesome








I'd say 30-50k easy on the CPU


----------



## zodac

capt gets 64k.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
capt gets 64k.



















64k from 1 client on a consumer-level CPU








Admittedly, a rather _nice_ one, but still


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 









64k from 1 client on a consumer-level CPU








Admittedly, a rather _nice_ one, but still









yeah, check his point spikes...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513290


----------



## Freaxy

That sounds good








Though I don't buy it _only_ for folding. It's a nice addition


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


yeah, check his point spikes...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513290


08.18, 3am 87,188 2
08.15.10 88,063 1


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, so I found out that there was an SMP WU that finished about 0630 UTC yesterday, but because of the flakiness of LAP03, it had sat there for over 24 hours trying to get out of the WLAN...even though all other devices could get out to teh webz.. (This is part of the reason I'm gonna wipe it)

I've fixed that now, and the WU has submitted. Hopefully it will count the bonus from the time it completed, not from when it was submitted...

Anyway, just about to do a full format on the HDD and hopefully resolve the borked section of the disk, then I'm gonna create a 100~150 GB partition on there (it is currently 100 GB on the 250 ("232.88 GB") drive) and install W7 on there..

I'll create another partition of ~50 GB for temporary backups (for when it is out of the W/LAN, for intermittent backups...full backups on the W/LAN, all data is stored on the server anyway) and I might see about installing Ubuntu or similar on the remaining disk space, as long as I can get it to register with my AD domain...

Once I've got it set up, I'm gonna shove [email protected] on it, and I'll be able to test out W7 with the 6.30 version...









BTW, if anyone has any experience of getting any version of Linux to play properly with M$ Active Directory and the like, I'd like to hear from you...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*









Seems that Compaq won't let me update the BIOS as I hacked it back (officially, by doing a clean install from MAPS disks) to XP Pro from Fista.. Basically, as it is no longer running Fista, it isn't a supported doofrey and it crashes the installer - with the error of not a supported OS...









So, unless anyone knows where I can get a BIOS that will enable me to OC and/or WOL with a "Compaq Presario SG3100UK Desktop PC", then I'll have to leave it as-is..

(Well, unless I upgrade the OS to Fista, then update the BIOS, then do another install to get rid of Fista............














)


I just had a thought... (yes, it did hurt a little)

I have a spare HDD or three sitting around, I can put one into WKS02, shove Fista on it, then update the BIOS, once that is done I can swap back to what is in t/here now, and it should all be good......

I'm also gonna be swapping the CPUs over today too.....wish me lick...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good luck nude man








You'll need it, I'm again ahead of you waiting for your bigadv to knock me down


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

"Only" another ~18 hours before that drops... Looks like we're gonna have a bit of a mini-battle going on for our race up the rankings....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its kinda funny, ninja you and me fighting








And the most coolest part is that our bigadvs dont drop at the same time, so nobody has a clue when he will be on top of the other two








I think I need a few other gpu's though, cause your normal updates are higher than mine...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Its kinda funny, ninja you and me fighting








And the most coolest part is that our bigadvs dont drop at the same time, so nobody has a clue when he will be on top of the other two








I think I need a few other gpu's though, cause your normal updates are higher than mine...


GPUs certainly are nice, I estimate that with the 4 GPUs I have running I should be a bit over 3k every update








And then there's whatever SMP gets, and with as many systems as I'm going to run, there could be SMP updates pretty regularly


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

WOW... I didn't realise how many updates W7 had had already....









Currently installing 72 of 81...and that's before I've installed Orifice and got that updated..!!

Once that is done, and I've installed [email protected], I'm gonna use ImageX to create a backup image of it, then get it Folding...







Was getting ~700 PPD on it before, running XPP, so it should be interesting to see what it is like with W7U on it..


----------



## mmx+

What is it?

I was setting up my dad's DP IBM workstation (2x2.4ghz Pent4, 2GB RAM, some HDD) last night with WinServ 2008 and it had about 70 updates to install. Not really even worth folding on, so I'm not going to ask


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


what is it?

I was setting up my dad's dp ibm workstation (2x2.4ghz pent4, 2gb ram, some hdd) last night with winserv 2008 and it had about 70 updates to install. Not really even worth folding on, so i'm not going to ask


It is LAP03... (HP 550)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


It is LAP03... (HP 550)


Well it should be able to do at least 1k if it's a C2D, my C2D P8600 (2.4ghz) does 1.3-2k PPD









Spreadsheet/thread title updated


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well it should be able to do at least 1k if it's a C2D, my C2D P8600 (2.4ghz) does 1.3-2k PPD









Spreadsheet/thread title updated









LAP03 specs updated... It is a T5670 @ 1.8 GHz..


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
LAP03 specs updated... It is a T5670 @ 1.8 GHz..

Even if it takes 20 minutes per frame for most A3s (high, since my 2.4ghz C2D takes 13-14 minutes) that's right at 1k PPD


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Can't wait for winter. Q9550 + 470 = major heat machine.

I plan on cracking my window and putting my computer in front of it. Cool air comes in, chills my computer, and my computer heats it up and spits it back into my room.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Can't wait for winter. Q9550 + 470 = major heat machine.

I plan on cracking my window and putting my computer in front of it. Cool air comes in, chills my computer, and my computer heats it up and spits it back into my room.

whoa, your gonna need an air conditioner to keep cool with that kinda heat!


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
whoa, your gonna need an air conditioner to keep cool with that kinda heat!

Well I am not folding in the summer. When outside temps drop I'm going to crack my window and cool my computer with the help of good ol' mother nature.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Well I am not folding in the summer. When outside temps drop I'm going to crack my window and cool my computer with the help of good ol' mother nature.

I'm aware, my statement still stands.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I'm aware, my statement still stands.

In the winter we can hit easily single digit degrees (in F). Not sure if an AC is needed.


----------



## mmx+

It gets so cold here, it's frequently below 0 (in C). Once winter rolls around< I'll be scaling up my efforts


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It gets so cold here, it's frequently below 0 (in C). Once winter rolls around< I'll be scaling up my efforts

move to michigan or wisconsin, then we'll talk about cold


----------



## Magus2727

I love Michigan winters! Love -5 Deg F with a -20 Deg F windchill....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
move to michigan or wisconsin, then we'll talk about cold

I'm sure it's ferociously cold there. Sounds very nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I love Michigan winters!

I've heard it also gets very cold in Utah.....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I love Michigan winters! Love -5 Deg F with a -20 Deg F windchill....

me too, thats why I have a cabin in the UP, no electricity or plumbing where the only heat comes from an old benjamin franklin heater. Like this one


----------



## Epona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
move to michigan or wisconsin, then we'll talk about cold

Try Minnesota.







I went camping and it hit 45 below. >_>

1.2 weeks! I folded last night. :0


----------



## kiwwanna

Yes we all love winter, here it gets to -15-30c with wind chill even colder.. So a small crack in the window ( too much all I'll need antifreeze lol )

Almost debating a 980x as I managed to keep my job and work part time while back in school







Not sure if I should wait for q1 2011 see if compitition might make 980x drop some $ or just have a better chip to look at?


----------



## mmx+

We aren't far off at this point, I'm so excited









EDIT: A 980X would be incredible, that should do 50k easy OCed


----------



## Magus2727

Ehhh Utah is a walk in the park... I would say 60-70% of people here are from California.... so they complain a fair amount so it appears to be "cold"

We just get snow. In MI we got perhaps 10" to 15" total all winter.... in Utah we can get twice that or more. granted I have only been here for the last 4 years, but its not that bad here.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Yes we all love winter, here it gets to -15-30c with wind chill even colder.. So a small crack in the window ( too much all I'll need antifreeze lol )

Almost debating a 980x as I managed to keep my job and work part time while back in school







Not sure if I should wait for q1 2011 see if compitition might make 980x drop some $ or just have a better chip to look at?

Just ordered a 980X








Didn't see any processor that comes close on the roadmap of intel, so I went with the 980x.
The first processors with 6cores on the sandy bridge architecture will be released in Q3 2011 if not later.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Just ordered a 980X








Didn't see any processor that comes close on the roadmap of intel, so I went with the 980x.
The first processors with 6cores on the sandy bridge architecture will be released in Q3 2011 if not later.

Did you order the rest of the system to go along with it









Incredible CPU you have there sir, I wish you luck with bigadv


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Did you order the rest of the system to go along with it









Incredible CPU you have there sir, I wish you luck with bigadv

Yeah, would be pretty stupid if I forgot that








Ordered the following:
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Corsair 3x2GB DDR3 PC16000 CL8 XMS
Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X
Let the beast out the cage!









Thank you, hope I can get it tomorrow as I ordered it last night. Though I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Just ordered a 980X








Didn't see any processor that comes close on the roadmap of intel, so I went with the 980x.
The first processors with 6cores on the sandy bridge architecture will be released in Q3 2011 if not later.

I think the Sandy Bridge that they will be comming out sometime in 2012 will be the next CPU platform....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Yeah, would be pretty stupid if I forgot that








Ordered the following:
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Corsair 3x2GB DDR3 PC16000 CL8 XMS
Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X
Let the beast out the cage!









Thank you, hope I can get it tomorrow as I ordered it last night. Though I'm not counting on it.

How much did that set you back??? you are going to want a GOOD cooler for that thing!


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I think the Sandy Bridge that they will be comming out sometime in 2012 will be the next CPU platform....

Yeah, the enthusiast models will.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
How much did that set you back??? you are going to want a GOOD cooler for that thing!

I'm going to get the H70 for that with 2 gentle typhoon AP-15's, should keep it at a nice temp.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Yeah, would be pretty stupid if I forgot that








Ordered the following:
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Corsair 3x2GB DDR3 PC16000 CL8 XMS
Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X
Let the beast out the cage!









Thank you, hope I can get it tomorrow as I ordered it last night. Though I'm not counting on it.

That's incredible!
I'm sure you'll love it, I certainly love my i7









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Yeah, the enthusiast models will.

I'm going to get the H70 for that with 2 gentle typhoon AP-15's, should keep it at a nice temp.

Good choice, my H50 with the stock corsair fan and a spare low-RPM 120mm I had keeps my i7 to about 75c load (3.8ghz, 80f ambients)


----------



## Magus2727

its crazy the difference between Intel and AMD temps... I get worried with my AMD getting to 55*C and want it around 48 to 50... you like it when yours stays at 75.....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
its crazy the difference between Intel and AMD temps... I get worried with my AMD getting to 55*C and want it around 48 to 50... you like it when yours stays at 75.....

I always tried to keep my X4 955 under 50c, but I'm perfectly comfortable with 70-75c on my i7


----------



## Magus2727

at my OC and running SMP I am around 53to 55 which is a little higher then I like... I dont want to invest more into the H50 since I want to go full WC loop. but I have a set of shrouds all set up ready to go when I get the time.... I like my H50... it does ok... but still to warm for my tastes.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
its crazy the difference between Intel and AMD temps... I get worried with my AMD getting to 55*C and want it around 48 to 50... you like it when yours stays at 75.....

mine sits right around 51 now at load, it used to sit at 58 before I added rad shrouds and lapped my cpu


----------



## Magus2727

Well I need better fans also... I almost want to get some 140mm fans and get a 120mm to 140mm shroud and get those installed. next time I take the H50 off I will lapp it... I dont want to do the CPU yet... got 2 years left on that warranty....

Right now i have the stock H50 fan, and an older thermaltake LED fan.


----------



## mmx+

Hey, that's what I have as well








I have shrouds I made, I should use 1 or both of them, but I just haven't gotten around to doing so


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Well I need better fans also... I almost want to get some 140mm fans and get a 120mm to 140mm shroud and get those installed. next time I take the H50 off I will lapp it... I dont want to do the CPU yet... got 2 years left on that warranty....

Right now i have the stock H50 fan, and an older thermaltake LED fan.

lapping my H50 itself was a pain, it wouldnt slide smoothly on the sand paper and really made me mad


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
lapping my H50 itself was a pain, it wouldnt slide smoothly on the sand paper and really made me mad

I am sure it will be easyer then doing a Thermal take Sonic tower (which the base plate can not be removed) that was a PITA.

I have two old fans that got gutted. and I want to use my dremmel and cut out the wire mesh off the case so its open, free of turbulance....

But!!! good news.... due to help my self and the wife to eat better and be over all more "healthy" if we reach our goals then in december I will be alloted funds to get a 460... its 3-4 months out... but its on the list of approvals!


----------



## mmx+

Nice! That would certainly complement your existing setup


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, I have good news and bad news...

_*GOOD:*_
I've fecked about all day and have now got LAP03 running W7 Ultimate (x86) and fully up to date with M$ updates, and have even managed to get it backed up...

Oh, and I've also worked out what was wrong with WKS01 too...

*BAD:*
I've found that the CPU that is/was in WKS01 has died... No reason behind it, as it was running fine the last time it was used, even shutting down was done properly before taking it out of the case and getting WKS04 put in it.. It hadn't even been OC'ed...........ever..!!


----------



## mmx+

Ouch


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

A shame about that cpu, though you have a good reason to upgrade now


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I upgraded to WKS04....









Next step, what CPU can I get to replace the dead socket 775 one..? Obviously, the best way forward would be to go for a Quad rather than dual core, but what's the best PPP-per-Â£ chip I can get - without having to feck about getting any thing else...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I upgraded to WKS04....









Next step, what CPU can I get to replace the dead socket 775 one..? Obviously, the best way forward would be to go for a Quad rather than dual core, but what's the best PPP-per-Â£ chip I can get - without having to feck about getting any thing else...

q6600


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
q6600

A quick check on Google's _Shopping_ thing shows that it only seems to be available as a 2.4 GHz CPU.....is that really it..? The borked one is/was 2.66, and I'd like to not drop down unless I had to...









Oh, and I did a straight swap with that CPU and the one that was (and is again) in WKS02, as they're both 775 chips... With the other CPU in the Comcrap MoBo, there wasn't even the light for the power button, let alone the single error code beep. The fans were spinning, and the optical drive would open/close, but that was it... Swapped the CPUs back over, fired straight back up...

Admittedly, I then shut it off, added an IDE drive to the board and installed Fista onto that, so that I could update the BIOS (still don't have any options to OC or WOL in the new BIOS either..














) before shutting down and swapping back to the XPP install on the SATA drive...but that has nothing to do with why it fails to POST with the E series C2D...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I upgraded to WKS04....









Next step, what CPU can I get to replace the dead socket 775 one..? Obviously, the best way forward would be to go for a Quad rather than dual core, but what's the best PPP-per-Â£ chip I can get - without having to feck about getting any thing else...

A Q6600 is 3-5k PPD stock, I'd say 5-6k @ ~3.3ghz. Should be a nice improvement from a dual


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
A quick check on Google's _Shopping_ thing shows that it only seems to be available as a 2.4 GHz CPU.....is that really it..? The borked one is/was 2.66, and I'd like to not drop down unless I had to...









Oh, and I did a straight swap with that CPU and the one that was (and is again) in WKS02, as they're both 775 chips... With the other CPU in the Comcrap MoBo, there wasn't even the light for the power button, let alone the single error code beep. The fans were spinning, and the optical drive would open/close, but that was it... Swapped the CPUs back over, fired straight back up...

Admittedly, I then shut it off, added an IDE drive to the board and installed Fista onto that, so that I could update the BIOS (still don't have any options to OC or WOL in the new BIOS either..














) before shutting down and swapping back to the XPP install on the SATA drive...but that has nothing to do with why it fails to POST with the E series C2D...

Are you able to try the "dead" CPU in a different board?

If there arent any OC options, then I would buy the fastest quad you can afford.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Are you able to try the "dead" CPU in a different board?

If there arent any OC options, then I would buy the fastest quad you can afford.

That's exactly what I spent an hour trying today... Took it out of the Asus board that was from WKS01, swapped it over into/onto the Comcrap MoBo and fired it up....only to find that there was no fire in the belly...

Swapped the CPUs back over, and we're off again...

The only thing I didn't check, largely as I didn't have the time, was to try the CPU that is/was in WKS02 with the Asus MoBo that is/was WKS01....as that would've been the defining point of whether there is anything else that is stopping WKS01 from being resurrected....


----------



## zodac

Q9450 would be awesomeness.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Q9450 would be awesomeness.









What sort of PPD would I get from one of those..?

I just compared the two on "Google Product Search" and the difference is ~75 quid....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
What sort of PPD would I get from one of those..?

I just compared the two on "Google Product Search" and the difference is ~75 quid....

Q8400 is same clock speed and should be same PPD, but less munies.


----------



## zodac

Q9450 would OC better though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Q9450 would be awesomeness.









What about a Pentium D?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Q9450 would OC better though.

Thought he had to run at stock settings?


----------



## zodac

Well, I didn't read all the posts; just the ones on this page.

In that case, Q8400 should be fine.


----------



## xdanisx

Wow, we are really gaining on them!


----------



## Finrond

I like how we pulled more points the other day then we did during the Foldathon.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, almost as if everyone _started_ a -bigadv as the Foldathon ended.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, almost as if everyone _started_ a -bigadv as the Foldathon ended.









I turned one in today. I am trying to do one per week so I can keep up with nude man.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, seems there's been a little confusion here....

WKS01's CPU has died, as confirmed/proven by swapping it into WKS02's MoBo. WKS02's CPU wasn't tested with WKS01's MoBo, as I didn't have the time to do that.

WKS02's CPU is now back in WKS02, where it was previously.

I'm contemplating the options for replacing the CPU in WKS01 if I can do it for a reasonable price and get a decent PPD out of it.

It would be nice to replace the CPU in WKS02, which was the plan as I couldn't get WKS01 started up, but this isn't mandatory....it'd prolly be better off getting the whole thing replaced. (Esp as when I was removing the 4-pin power connector from the MoBo and saw that one of the connections was _black_ and looked as if it'd been over heating.............and I didn't actually need to squeeze the clip to remove it, it just slid out..







I have pushed it firmly back in again now..and it doesn't slip out any more...)

This would prolly be done to bring it up to being an i-series CPU etc..but only once I have enough funds to justify it - it is a different issue getting something that is failed replaced to getting a new machine's worth of kit...


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, almost as if everyone _started_ a -bigadv as the Foldathon ended.









When's the next foldathon?


----------



## zodac

September... perhaps more towards the end of the month this time around...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Might be a good idea, so that fewer Folders have the issue with M$ updates....


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
I turned one in today. I am trying to do one per week so I can keep up with nude man.

Got one dropping and second now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Might be a good idea, so that fewer Folders have the issue with M$ updates....









Hey, for Google Docs, is there a way I can have a rule for a column, where the highest value has a different colour? Not for the Foldathon spreadsheet though.


----------



## mmx+

Late September would be great, it would give it the opportunity to cool off more here so I'd have the chance of dumping a bigadv


----------



## zodac

I'm looking at the 22nd-24th... but don't quote me on that just yet. Might still change.


----------



## mmx+

I like that idea far more than say the 7th-9th. 2 weeks does a lot to temps


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, for Google Docs, is there a way I can have a rule for a column, where the highest value has a different colour? Not for the Foldathon spreadsheet though.

No, not really... You can create a colour rule that makes the cell a different colour if it matches a specific threshold (above _x_, below _x_, between _x_ and _y_) or if it contains a specified character/string...but you would prolly be best off creating a ranking and then you can get that to highlight it....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


No, not really... You can create a colour rule that makes the cell a different colour if it matches a specific threshold (above _x_, below _x_, between _x_ and _y_) or if it contains a specified character/string...but you would prolly be best off creating a ranking and then you can get that to highlight it....










Yeah, thought as much. Oh well...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, bed time...once I kick off the SMP client on LAP03...


----------



## zodac

Argh! TSC! are catching us again! Fire those PPDs!









*EDIT:* They got a new 1.1mil PPD Folder:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=249169


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Argh! TSC! are catching us again! Fire those PPDs!










Damn















I wonder who the hell Swix is and what they're folding on?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Clearly they are folding bigadv...

Each unit they turn in appears to be worth around 70k points, so figure out what kind of hardware that is


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Clearly they are folding bigadv...

And, by the looks of the PPD, I'm guessing on _dozens_ of i7s









But at ~70k per WU, it just looks like OCed consumer-level i7s or 2 Core 2 Quad-based Xeons, multi-CPU i7 rigs


----------



## k4m1k4z3

If I had a ton of money to spend... I would do the same


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

They are gaining on us 15K PPD. We just need one or two -bigadv and we will be okay. This upcoming foldathon should push us farther up.

I think I might begin SMP folding on my processor for a bit, since it doesn't create a whole lot of heat compared to the 470.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
They are gaining on us 15K PPD. We just need one or two -bigadv and we will be okay. This upcoming foldathon should push us farther up.

EOC takes a few days to update... I'm guessing it's a few 100k a day actually. And _upcoming_ Foldathon? Next one's not until late September.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
They are gaining on us 15K PPD. We just need one or two -bigadv and we will be okay. This upcoming foldathon should push us farther up.

Have you looked at their EOC page? 4.6mil last 24 hours. That's at least 500k above what we do most days


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
They are gaining on us 15K PPD. We just need one or two -bigadv and we will be okay. This upcoming foldathon should push us farther up.

That is according to the average... but in the past 24 hours, they have gained 500k on us.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
EOC takes a few days to update... I'm guessing it's a few 100k a day actually. And _upcoming_ Foldathon? Next one's not until late September.

Yeah the one in september is the one I mean.


----------



## mmx+

But that's about a month away. If they're gaining on us this fast, and keep doing so, we don't stand much chance


----------



## zodac

We need it to cool down... fast.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We need it to cool down... fast.

Just gotta fire it up anyway. If we wait, they are going to be way past us.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Just gotta fire it up anyway. If we wait, they are going to be way past us.

I can't








I'll be able to run bigadv when it cools off and I can run my computer more, but for now, I can't








Sorry team









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We need it to cool down... fast.

Seriously.


----------



## zodac

Well, we can all increase our PPD, but we need ways to get more Folders... plenty of i7s out there that can help the cause...


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

I might pay a visit to their forums, and ask (politely of course), what this new guy is folding on.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


I might pay a visit to their forums, and ask (politely of course), what this new guy is folding on.


Please









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, we can all increase our PPD, but we need ways to get more Folders... plenty of i7s out there that can help the cause...


I've dispatched a couple of PMs to people (politely) asking them to join us Folding over the past week, but haven't received a single one back


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Please









I've dispatched a couple of PMs to people (politely) asking them to join us Folding over the past week, but haven't received a single one back










I don't know a lick of russian, so google translator will have to do.


----------



## zodac

Don't bother with Translate; it's horrible for Russian.

Just post in English; they understand it. I'd do it, but I'm heading off now...


----------



## goodtobeking

I just realized what is going on, Russia is try to pull something out of the hat. At least they are not pulling the 9 mill Pande labs were pulling. I would run a -bigadv WU after this 921 Im folding now, but I am going to tear apart my rig tomorrow to try to squeeze in my WC setup. After I get that done(hopefully tomorrow as well) I will try to run one for a nice point boost for me and the team. -bigadv WUs are on linux right??


----------



## mmx+

I don't think they're back on Linux at this point. Windows only I think


----------



## goodtobeking

oh ok thanks. And oh yeah, congrats on the Folding Editor. Now hurry back and get folding, when the weather drops below 150 degrees that is.


----------



## mmx+

Thanks








If you just fold on your CPU, it would give nice points and not heat things up too much


----------



## Finrond

Bleck, just when we thought we had put the reds behind us for good!


----------



## mmx+

Yeah








I really can't imagine that they're going to have a 1mil+ user for very long, what I'm _assuming_ is it's someone who's been able to use work PCs briefly, like BW. But I could be totally wrong


----------



## k4m1k4z3

how many i7s would it take to produce those kind of numbers?
30?


----------



## Magus2727

Well, my stock i7-860's which I had 15 running only got me about 140K PPD. If oc, and running gpus, I would say 40 or so....

That or he got that blade sever on ebay that I posted yesterday about...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


how many i7s would it take to produce those kind of numbers?
30?


That's a tad under what I was guessing ~40-45. Assuming about 26k per system (I'd say that's average across the bigadv WUs for 3,8-4ghz) it would take 42 to do 1.1mil PPD. So even if the 1.1mil is higher than they'll be able to do most days, I'd say that looks like at least 40 bigadv i7 systems


----------



## k4m1k4z3

time to take out a loan...


----------



## goodtobeking

I need to figure out whats happening to my 9800gx2(I think its driver related), this HD 5750 isnt pulling enough. Like mmx+ said, I am going to fold on my i7 tonight. I am going to play SC2 while I fold on 6 cores. I cant wait til I get my WC setup, then I can hopefully hit 4-4.2 Ghz.

I hope you guys are right about Mr. 1Million russian dude. If not, they might catch us after we pass Overclockers Australia


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


I need to figure out whats happening to my 9800gx2(I think its driver related)


What is it doing?


----------



## CravinR1

I think the graph should show us closing in on them, not the daily production of our teams

In other words show the total points of each team, so we can watch the difference continue to shrink


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's a tad under what I was guessing ~40-45. Assuming about 26k per system (I'd say that's average across the bigadv WUs for 3,8-4ghz) it would take 42 to do 1.1mil PPD. So even if the 1.1mil is higher than they'll be able to do most days, I'd say that looks like at least 40 bigadv i7 systems


Im betting he has a couple blade servers with multiple -bigadv clients running. If thats the case we should all just be glad he isnt smart enough to just run a single client on each blade server, it would net way more points (1 client would finish a WU much faster and get way more bonus points because the points are exponential)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I think the graph should show us closing in on them, not the daily production of our teams

In other words show the total points of each team, so we can watch the difference continue to shrink


I agree. Give us a graph like we had for TSC


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


I agree. Give us a graph like we had for TSC


Ive been asking for that since page 1 (at 100PPP)


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


What is it doing?


I got a new mouse from newegg when I bought a new PSU(fried old one) ever since installing it, when I boot with the 9800gx2, I get bad picture. Its usable, but it has green stripes going through the screen in probably 20 spots. I tried running gpu client anyway, and I get some kind of error. I tried unistalling/reinstalling with new and old drivers for both, but have yet to solve it. Before I could switch between my 5750 and the GX2(old PSU only had 1x4 pin and 1x6 pin, new one has 2xboth) with no problems.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


I got a new mouse from newegg when I bought a new PSU(fried old one) ever since installing it, when I boot with the 9800gx2, I get bad picture. Its usable, but it has green stripes going through the screen in probably 20 spots. I tried running gpu client anyway, and I get some kind of error. I tried unistalling/reinstalling with new and old drivers for both, but have yet to solve it. Before I could switch between my 5750 and the GX2(old PSU only had 1x4 pin and 1x6 pin, new one has 2xboth) with no problems.


those are artifacts, have you reset the GX2 to stock clocks? it may be time to bake it


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


I got a new mouse from newegg when I bought a new PSU(fried old one) ever since installing it, when I boot with the 9800gx2, I get bad picture. Its usable, but it has green stripes going through the screen in probably 20 spots. I tried running gpu client anyway, and I get some kind of error. I tried unistalling/reinstalling with new and old drivers for both, but have yet to solve it. Before I could switch between my 5750 and the GX2(old PSU only had 1x4 pin and 1x6 pin, new one has 2xboth) with no problems.


One of mine was going nuts with lines across the screen recently, and baking it solved the problem. Is your card only doing that in windows or is it right away when it boots? If it does it on post, its not your drivers.


----------



## goodtobeking

The asus screen in the begining is clean and all right. It only starts when the first windows loading screen. I was afraid that baking was going to be the answer. From the heat output on that thing, and now that its on its last leg, I might just get rid of it and buy a new 460. The PPD output is about the same right?? with less heat/power?? Baking doesnt sound like much fun to me.

On a side note, just finished the final mission in the campain on SC2. OH YEAH


----------



## Magus2727

baking is not that hard... 460 stock does around 9K to 10K PPD but a OC appears to do about 13-14K PPD.... with around 150-200 watts I think.... + its Direct X 11....


----------



## to_the_zenith

Yeah I reckon give it a crack at baking. The screen issue looks like similar to a memory fail problem I had a while back. If it's just minor cracks in the solder causing it, then the bake will fix that.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Just make sure that it isn't the drivers before you go baking it.

When you bake it, take the little plastic LED covers off








Otherwise they go from looking like the one on the left, to the one on the right








(blurry cell pic doesn't really do them justice... one is clear and the other is bubbly and malformed)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Well, I think I am getting a bit of that i7 bug.
I am going to try and trade my GTX 295 for a 920 or 930 
and then trade one of my GX2 for 3x1GB ram.

I can get an EVGA X58 SLI LE from B-stock for $72 shipped.
I will have to find a conversion kit for my CPU block to make it fit s1366

Too bad I just bought a 750i FTW board and it will arrive tomorrow.
And I have another GX2 on its way...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Just make sure that it isn't the drivers before you go baking it.

When you bake it, take the little plastic LED covers off








Otherwise they go from looking like the one on the left, to the one on the right








(blurry cell pic doesn't really do them justice... one is clear and the other is bubbly and malformed)


You're right...the pic doesn't do it any justice...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


You're right...the pic doesn't do it any justice...










they look like little plastic horses or something...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
they look like little plastic horses or something...









I thought they could've been Jelly Babies...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

[06:46:57] Project: 2684 (Run 10, Clone 3, Gen 12)

Credit: 8955
PPD: 2077

















Oh, and I've got EUEs on both GPUs...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Nude, are you sure you have all your flags configured correctly? -gpu 0 -local for the top card, -gpu 1 -local -forcegpu nvidia_g80 for the bottom. Also, try plugging both cards into a monitor if those flags dont work.

Well, I've restarted the clients, and the GPUs are at least Folding again..

Should I be using these flags within the EXE, or in the shortcut..?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've stopped the bigadv client, deleted the contents of the Work folder, then kicked it off again, but it seems to have gone into the same ~8k point, ~2k PPD routine again..









I'm tempted to create a new instance and try again...I hate to think that it is gonna drag its @r$Â£ for 4 days to get nothing in return.......


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Well, I've restarted the clients, and the GPUs are at least Folding again..

Should I be using these flags within the EXE, or in the shortcut..?

within the shortcut


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Well, I think I am getting a bit of that i7 bug.
I am going to try and trade my GTX 295 for a 920 or 930
and then trade one of my GX2 for 3x1GB ram.

I can get an EVGA X58 SLI LE from B-stock for $72 shipped.
I will have to find a conversion kit for my CPU block to make it fit s1366

Too bad I just bought a 750i FTW board and it will arrive tomorrow.
And I have another GX2 on its way...

I think you'll like it








As far as i7s go, I'm getting low PPD out mine, and I still think it's great!
Not nearly as much heat as GPU folding









Under a 10 million points an under a week left! GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO

















































: wheee:










































:w heee:










































:wh eee:


----------



## Finrond

NUDE! only 5 more days til you pass ZODAC!!!!!! u excited?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
NUDE! only 5 more days til you pass ZODAC!!!!!! u excited?

I think that depends on whether the i7's SMP (bigadv) Folding client sorts itself out...otherwise it'll take about 4 days to get exactly no-sodding-where..

I've created a new bigadv client and kicked it off, it is still showing as only getting ~8k from it, but then again it has yet to complete the first 'frame' (percentage) so it won't have calculated it properly yet..

I've also added the flags to the GPU clients' shortcuts, and removed the '-gpu _x_' entries from the config. One went back into the EUE error, so I've created a duplicate from that and it seems to be working fine so far.......it has even picked up the pace and started earning proper points. Now all I've got to hope for is that the bigadv WU does the same...

(oh, and maybe also see about getting a better look around for a new Quad core socket 775 CPU too...







Does anyone know anyone who is looking to sell one..?)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, home time..!


----------



## mmx+

Good luck on your overtake of Zodac, that's my goal ATM








Worst case scenario, you can always dump bigadv and run standard SMP, although that definitely wouldn't be ideal.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I think that depends on whether the i7's SMP (bigadv) Folding client sorts itself out...otherwise it'll take about 4 days to get exactly no-sodding-where..

I've created a new bigadv client and kicked it off, it is still showing as only getting ~8k from it, but then again it has yet to complete the first 'frame' (percentage) so it won't have calculated it properly yet..

I've also added the flags to the GPU clients' shortcuts, and removed the '-gpu _x_' entries from the config. One went back into the EUE error, so I've created a duplicate from that and it seems to be working fine so far.......it has even picked up the pace and started earning proper points. Now all I've got to hope for is that the bigadv WU does the same...

(oh, and maybe also see about getting a better look around for a new Quad core socket 775 CPU too...







Does anyone know anyone who is looking to sell one..?)

Okay, well the SMP client has been able to pull down a proper WU this time...but the second GPU has decided to bork itself a bit again, and has dropped back down to ~1800 PPD, which is only about 50% more than LAP03 is getting..!!


----------



## mmx+

You're having the worst luck


----------



## kiwwanna

Whats the WKS4 with 59K+?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Whats the WKS4 with 59K+?

That's the -bigadv WU...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Okay, well the SMP client has been able to pull down a proper WU this time...but the second GPU has decided to bork itself a bit again, and has dropped back down to ~1800 PPD, which is only about 50% more than LAP03 is getting..!!









sounds like the GPU is dropping to 2D clocks for some reason. set folding for full performance in NVCP and set up a 3D profile for it in Precision if that is the case


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
sounds like the GPU is dropping to 2D clocks for some reason. set folding for full performance in NVCP and set up a 3D profile for it in Precision if that is the case

Saywut...??


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Saywut...??









if the GPU's OC is too high it will revert to 2D clocks this can be avoided by creating a program profile in nvidia control panel and by creating a gpu overclock profile in precision


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
That's the -bigadv WU...










err I thought it was for PPD for some reason I was like hwat you got dual socket ...

I see it was credit after looking again


----------



## mmx+

SS updated, we didn't gain much on them this past update








And the Russians are a threat again


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
SS updated, we didn't gain much on them this past update








And the Russians are a threat again









while your updating that could you put a graph that shows both teams total points over time please? it wouldnt take too long and would help put perspective on how close we really are

oh an TSC only has 10k more PPD than us, thats a single Fermi card. (but the real difference was losing Magus' farm) and EOC estimates 12 years beofre they pass us


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And the Russians are a threat again










those darn sneaky russians...


----------



## egerds

I'd like to be a lil more annoying to get my folding post 1 mill or 2 mill bit before I get 3 mill


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egerds*


I'd like to be a lil more annoying to get my folding post 1 mill or 2 mill bit before I get 3 mill


wow, I just read up on what is going on there... that is interesting. 
I hope they get it figured before you go reaching 10 million


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


while your updating that could you put a graph that shows both teams total points over time please? it wouldnt take too long and would help put perspective on how close we really are

oh an TSC only has 10k more PPD than us, thats a single Fermi card. (but the real difference was losing Magus' farm) and EOC estimates 12 years beofre they pass us


I'll see what I can do, I'm not exactly good with Google Docs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egerds*


I'd like to be a lil more annoying to get my folding post 1 mill or 2 mill bit before I get 3 mill


Just curios, what are you folding on? You're turning out incredible numbers!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


wow, I just read up on what is going on there... that is interesting. 
I hope they get it figured before you go reaching 10 million










What's happening?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What's happening?










check the postbit thread and that should lead you to the rest of discussions...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...e-read-81.html


----------



## Freaxy

Got my 980x and mobo+memory.. though it doesn't fit in the 902








So tomorrow I'm getting the HAF-X and I hope to be folding on the 980 then


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Got my 980x and mobo+memory.. though it doesn't fit in the 902








So tomorrow I'm getting the HAF-X and I hope to be folding on the 980 then









which mother board is it? unless its eATX or XL ATX it should fit fine


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Got my 980x and mobo+memory.. though it doesn't fit in the 902








So tomorrow I'm getting the HAF-X and I hope to be folding on the 980 then









Awesome setup!

That will be incredible for folding after the C2Q


----------



## Lord Xeb

w00t! GO GO GO!


----------



## Freaxy

The motherboard is an ASUS Rampage III extreme which seems to be 2cm's wider then a standard ATX board. This way it blocked my cable management holes and it was really cramped up in there.
No cable management possible is a no-go for me








So HAF-X incoming. Getting up early tomorrow so I got all day to install components and fresh install windows.
Can't wait dam it







I so hoped it would finish today. But like always you'll run into something that doesn't work/fit when you get your hopes up to high.


----------



## Freaxy

Normal ATX = 12 Ã- 9.6 in (305 Ã- 244 mm)
Asus Rampage = 12 x 10.6 in (305 x 269 mm)


----------



## jck

looks like once in a while, they are posting a lot of bigadvs at once.

as for TSC!Russia gaining, they should with 50-60 percent more active folders.

I'd say we're doing well considering.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


looks like once in a while, they are posting a lot of bigadvs at once.

as for TSC!Russia gaining, they should with 50-60 percent more active folders.

I'd say we're doing well considering.



















You don't say those types of things. That's admitting defeat. Never!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


The motherboard is an ASUS Rampage III extreme which seems to be 2cm's wider then a standard ATX board. This way it blocked my cable management holes and it was really cramped up in there.
No cable management possible is a no-go for me








So HAF-X incoming. Getting up early tomorrow so I got all day to install components and fresh install windows.
Can't wait dam it







I so hoped it would finish today. But like always you'll run into something that doesn't work/fit when you get your hopes up to high.


You'll love it. The HAF X is one of the uglies cases there is IMO, but I hope you like it (I prefer the understated look of Lian Lis)


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










You don't say those types of things. That's admitting defeat. Never!


















Who admitted defeat???????????









If you think about it, we have 500-some actives vs their 800-some actives. And, we generate as much PPD if not more usually?

I'd say we win based on that









Now...get back to folding!!!


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You'll love it. The HAF X is one of the uglies cases there is IMO, but I hope you like it (I prefer the understated look of Lian Lis)


I don't mind the looks. I like it actually








But the main thing is the size and the awesome cooling by 230mm fans. Nice and quiet








Oh well, the most important are the components anyway


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


I don't mind the looks. I like it actually








But the main thing is the size and the awesome cooling by 230mm fans. Nice and quiet








Oh well, the most important are the components anyway










Something my current case is severely lacking in is cooling, but the replacement isn't going to be a HAF (too big, too expensive, and too ugly).

Good luck with the i7 setup!


----------



## Finrond

Oh noes! according to EOC, mmx will pass me in 11.6 months!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514934

I'm a millionaire!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514934

I'm a millionaire!












Not long until you get a badge too.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Not long until you get a badge too.


















my next goal is 2 million and overtaking Zodac


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*









my next goal is 2 million and overtaking Zodac


----------



## Magus2727

Well... my 1 rig will be down for a little while.... note to self, yo can not expand the partition that you have the Main os on while in that OS...

I had a dual boot for Ubuntu for a reason that I dont really need it. and I wanted that 300 Gig's... well need less to say I have now slipstreamed SP3 with XP and doing a disk format, and will boot using a USB in Ubuntu to create the full 500 Gig partition, in a NFTS format and then reboot and install windows. I need this to go quick.... I need to get starcraft up on it within about 3-4 hours, got the brother in law comming over to play on the LAN....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Well... my 1 rig will be down for a little while.... note to self, yo can not expand the partition that you have the Main os on while in that OS...

I had a dual boot for Ubuntu for a reason that I dont really need it. and I wanted that 300 Gig's... well need less to say I have now slipstreamed SP3 with XP and doing a disk format, and will boot using a USB in Ubuntu to create the full 500 Gig partition, in a NFTS format and then reboot and install windows. I need this to go quick.... I need to get starcraft up on it within about 3-4 hours, got the brother in law comming over to play on the LAN....


Good luck getting that done in that time frame!


----------



## Magus2727

should not be to bad.... get windows installed... a few drivers and then Starcraft....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Oh noes! according to EOC, mmx will pass me in 11.6 months!


I'm going to try and drop that substantially

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=514934

I'm a millionaire!


Nice!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*









my next goal is 2 million and overtaking Zodac










Very worthy goals, same here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Well... my 1 rig will be down for a little while.... note to self, yo can not expand the partition that you have the Main os on while in that OS...

I had a dual boot for Ubuntu for a reason that I dont really need it. and I wanted that 300 Gig's... well need less to say I have now slipstreamed SP3 with XP and doing a disk format, and will boot using a USB in Ubuntu to create the full 500 Gig partition, in a NFTS format and then reboot and install windows. I need this to go quick.... I need to get starcraft up on it within about 3-4 hours, got the brother in law comming over to play on the LAN....











Good luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Keep up the great work guys.


Thanks!


----------



## Magus2727

Well... guess Vista and Windows 7 does some funky things to the key when you streamline SP3 in... I have found a few tutorials on possible fixes and done that... here goes try number 2.....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


The motherboard is an ASUS Rampage III extreme which seems to be 2cm's wider then a standard ATX board. This way it blocked my cable management holes and it was really cramped up in there.
No cable management possible is a no-go for me








So HAF-X incoming. Getting up early tomorrow so I got all day to install components and fresh install windows.
Can't wait dam it







I so hoped it would finish today. But like always you'll run into something that doesn't work/fit when you get your hopes up to high.


I know what you mean....that's exactly the situation I've been in twice (if not three times) now...

First was when I got everything together for WKS01, I didn't realise that my old GPU from OLDWKS (note: *old* GPU - nVidia TNT2 Pro, 32 MB!!) wouldn't fit into the slots on the [then] new MoBo, and I was down for another week while I got a replacement and installed it..

The second and possible third ones were, as it turns out, due to the dead CPU that was/is in WKS01 now...I didn't expect it to die in the space of twenty minutes, something only realised/troubleshot yesterday, and I couldn't work out why it suddenly refused to POST.. Like I said, I only realised it y'day when I went and swapped the CPUs over between WKS01 and WKS02, only to find that now WKS02 (with the CPU from WKS01) wouldn't POST either....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*









my next goal is 2 million and overtaking Zodac










EOC is showing that I'll be doing that (overtaking Zodac) in around 5 days...

Prolly would've been sooner if there wasn't a power outage at work that meant that I lost 4~5k yesterday, in addition to the fact that WKS02 and LAP03 were also out of action for 90+% of the day while I tweaked them..

LAP03 now has a new keyboard (so that the [Backspace] button works again) and is running W7 Ultimate with the full M$ Orifice setup - and the 6.30 version of SMP [email protected] too, obviously..

WKS02 now has the newest BIOS available through Comcrap, but still can't be OC'd or be set to WOL...meaning that that was a complete waste of effort really...









Anyway, at least I seem to have sorted out the bigadv thing with WKS04, so it should be getting a better return than 2k PPD..!!









I'm tempted to put the 250 back into WKS02 again, as even though it is often shut down (damn users) it does at least normally get the 'normal' return of 5~6.5k PPD while it is running on there..rather than the 1700~2000 PPD that it seems to be stuck with running alongside the 275 in WKS04...


----------



## Magus2727

Well that did not work... it accepted the key during install but when booting for the first time would not log in and gave an error saying something along the lines of "something is preventing windows from accessing the key" and then stays in the login screen but only will let you shut down... so installing the good old no service pack CD and see how that goes...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

AAAAaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!

If I didn't have bad luck, then I wouldn't have any luck at all..

After doing a clean install of W7U yesterday (Thursday, so technically, for me, that'd be the day before y'day) LAP03 decided to go into self-test mode after I started a restart...due to Explorer hanging.............only for it to find that the HDD is FUBAR, and needs to be replaced...!!

FFFS..!!































































:soz o:










































































































: thumbsdow


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


AAAAaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!

If I didn't have bad luck, then I wouldn't have any luck at all..

After doing a clean install of W7U yesterday (Thursday, so technically, for me, that'd be the day before y'day) LAP03 decided to go into self-test mode after I started a restart...due to Explorer hanging.............only for it to find that the HDD is FUBAR, and needs to be replaced...!!

FFFS..!!


Dang man... 
I just fooked up the HDD for my GX2 folding rig an hour ago... I guess its not a good idea to plug the sata in while the computer is running...


----------



## mmx+

Not so much









Today should be another 40k+ day
















I haven't had a single P670X on my i7 in a while now


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Dang man... 
I just fooked up the HDD for my GX2 folding rig an hour ago... I guess its not a good idea to plug the sata in while the computer is running...











No, prolly not for the best...

Where I was working before, one of my colleagues thought he'd borrow the HDD from a computer, but didn't realise it was sitting there in Standby mode......cue BSOD and a startled engineer....









Me being me, I never let him live it down......


----------



## xdanisx

We are catching up to Custom PC, but is anyone catching up to us?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*


We are catching up to Custom PC, but is anyone catching up to us?


Nope.









TSC! had us worried... but they fell back a bit.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nope.









TSC! had us worried... but they fell back a bit.


Good to hear, then.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nope.









TSC! had us worried... but they fell back a bit.


:woot:


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nope.









TSC! had us worried... but they fell back a bit.


And we've been doing remarkably well today, something definitely worthy of noting


----------



## [CyGnus]

Almost there


----------



## zodac

1 more week.


----------



## mmx+

SS updated


----------



## jarble

just kicked in my first bigav dang those things are cranky you so much as move the mouse and you lose ppd







but its still over a 10k ppd improvement over smp-8 so I guess its back to using the laptop for all my manga needs


----------



## WvoulfeXX

i finally got my first mill points yay







and im really looking into upgrading my vid card to the gtx295 cause my b-day is next month so been saving up some monies for that....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

really nice WvoulfeXX!









On a side note, I just requested stepup for my gtx460 to a 480


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I've just noticed another issue with my PPD output...

When I RDP to my work computer, the TPF drops from 7 mins (and 11 secs) down to 29 mins (and 59 secs), bringing the PPD from ~5k to just 883 PPD...!!

It isn't Folding on the GPU, as it is a bizarre thing that is listed as being an "ATI Radeon HD 3470 - Dell Optiplex" in Device Manager...so IDK why it suddenly takes a bunch more time to churn through..









I've also added a ROBOCOPY script to replicate the entire FAH folder on the VM to a folder on the actual computer, so that I can add it into HFM on the computers at home...as it wouldn't get DNS resolution externally, and this is the best workaround..


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I've just noticed another issue with my PPD output...

When I RDP to my work computer, the TPF drops from 7 mins (and 11 secs) down to 29 mins (and 59 secs), bringing the PPD from ~5k to just 883 PPD...!!

It isn't Folding on the GPU, as it is a bizarre thing that is listed as being an "ATI Radeon HD 3470 - Dell Optiplex" in Device Manager...so IDK why it suddenly takes a bunch more time to churn through..









I've also added a ROBOCOPY script to replicate the entire FAH folder on the VM to a folder on the actual computer, so that I can add it into HFM on the computers at home...as it wouldn't get DNS resolution externally, and this is the best workaround..









Ya remote desktop can bork things up sometimes. I remote into my work computer only to check HFM and make sure everything is functioning properly and that the clients are sending their WU's, then i close out.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I kinda need to remote in to do my work...unless I was to install the IRC/messenger and run with OWA from home completely..

I'd still need to install Notepad++ (or similar) on my machine/s anyway, which isn't that difficult or out of the question, and I might just do that for tomorrow if it is going to cost me ~3k PPD...

I'd still need to RDP to my other computer in the US, but that doesn't Fold anyway (single core, shared VM server) and that's what I do already..

Thinking about it, that is all I would really need to do (other than refresh OWA every now and again, to stop it timing out - or configure an extra OL profile on my computer) to bag the extra.....I might even do that now..!!


----------



## capt_zman

Did you guys try this instead of remote desktop:
https://secure.logmein.com/

Works great


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX* 
i finally got my first mill points yay







and im really looking into upgrading my vid card to the gtx295 cause my b-day is next month so been saving up some monies for that....

I think you'd be better off with a Q9550 instead








Congratulations on your million!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
really nice WvoulfeXX!









On a side note, I just requested stepup for my gtx460 to a 480









Awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Ya remote desktop can bork things up sometimes. I remote into my work computer only to check HFM and make sure everything is functioning properly and that the clients are sending their WU's, then i close out.

In that case, set up HFM to auto-create a website, and check that








Instructions in the Guides section

Quote:


Originally Posted by *capt_zman* 
Did you guys try this instead of remote desktop:
https://secure.logmein.com/

Works great

Logmein is great, it doesn't mess up the GPU clients (like Remote Desktop usually does). But sometimes I find it laggy (could just be out upload speed tho)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *capt_zman* 
Did you guys try this instead of remote desktop:
https://secure.logmein.com/

Works great

I do have it on WORK_PC, but only as a last resort - as it is kinda frowned on, due to the reduced security...

Not on the encryption side of things, but it'd mean that anyone could just walk up to my computer and see what I was doing and kn0b about on the domain....and as numerous US government agencies use our kit and require us to deal with their schtuffs........

I used it the last time I was working from home, as the IT department hadn't set my computer up properly, so I discovered that RDP wasn't working...partly due to the firewall, but mainly as it hadn't been enabled in the first place.. At least with local admin rights, I was able to use LMI to gain control of the computer, get the name of it (it doesn't match the rest of the computer naming conventions, so I have _no_ idea of what the actual name is...even had to resort back to LMI earlier to find the name of it, as I hadn't saved it elsewhere before wiping and re-installing W7 on LAP03) before I could do any work...


----------



## mmx+

Only 8.2 million, we can do this guys!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I cant wait, #6


----------



## mmx+




----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## WvoulfeXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
really nice WvoulfeXX!









On a side note, I just requested stepup for my gtx460 to a 480









ty ty!







and grats on the step up wish i could do that but lost my shroud and screws for it haha
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I think you'd be better off with a Q9550 instead








Congratulations on your million!

im supposed to be getting a q6600(go stepping) in the mail and i wanted to play with that some


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX* 
ty ty!







and grats on the step up wish i could do that but lost my shroud and screws for it haha
















im supposed to be getting a q6600(go stepping) in the mail and i wanted to play with that some

That'll make a huge difference


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX* 
ty ty!







and grats on the step up wish i could do that but lost my shroud and screws for it haha
















im supposed to be getting a q6600(go stepping) in the mail and i wanted to play with that some

Lol, that must be a pain...








I had a hard time finding the damn serial number sticker... It looks so ugly so I remove it always. Though I put it back in the box so I dont lose it. It was on some protective plastic... It was a pain to remove it








Its back on the card now, so it should be fine









And I like the stepping for the q6600








GO GO GO!!


----------



## cl04k3d

I just started folding. I can get 30k easy with my system until I'm able to start -bigadv WUs. Go team 37726 lol.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Holey carp.....what is Finrond suddenly able to start using..??









They've gone from ~20k PPD to ~40k PPD (not 'official' EOC averages) in the last few days, and also have started dropping what I can only presume to be bigadv WUs..and is currently showing as due to overtake me in ~3 weeks...!! Obviously, due to the issues I've been having (that are kinda resolved...in a way) this will change, but then so will Finrond's - once there have been more days to bring the avarage into line....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
I just started folding. I can get 30k easy with my system until I'm able to start -bigadv WUs. Go team 37726 lol.

Awesome!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Holey carp.....what is Finrond suddenly able to start using..??









They've gone from ~20k PPD to ~40k PPD (not 'official' EOC averages) in the last few days, and also have started dropping what I can only presume to be bigadv WUs..and is currently showing as due to overtake me in ~3 weeks...!! Obviously, due to the issues I've been having (that are kinda resolved...in a way) this will change, but then so will Finrond's - once there have been more days to bring the avarage into line....

I have no idea









I'm also coming for you


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Awesome!!!









I have no idea









I'm also coming for you
















Yes, but you won't be along for over a month.......................wait, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...... !!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

2.9 weeks left mmx, I hope my bigadv drops fast so I have a bit of time left...








I should have 2 mil in 1.3 weeks...

I have 1,765,747 points. 58k + 4k from the gpu tonight = 1.83 mil.
2.5 days for the next bigadv to finish, plus 3x10k from the gpu= 70+30= 100k = 1.93 mil, and an other 3 days to finish the next bigadv with 30k points from the gpu is an other 90k.
A total of 6 days left... I cant wait


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, something seems to be very wrong with my work computer's Folding VM client...I'm not even connected to it, other than at ~08:00 (about 7.5 hours ago) to log my mobile into the work phone's workgroup...

IDK how LAP03 can get higher PPD..


----------



## Zenophobe

all i need to fold 24/7 is a 60k solar rig... LOL no really i'm looking into a 8 - 10 Kw solar array for the house.. After federal and state rebates it will be approx 28K


----------



## Zenophobe

4 days untill we overtake CPC


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Okay, something seems to be very wrong with my work computer's Folding VM client...I'm not even connected to it, other than at ~08:00 (about 7.5 hours ago) to log my mobile into the work phone's workgroup...

IDK how LAP03 can get higher PPD..


Why are you using a VM? WinSMP works better
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zenophobe*


4 days untill we overtake CPC


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


In that case, set up HFM to auto-create a website, and check that








Instructions in the Guides section


Well, I remote in to check log files and stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Holey carp.....what is Finrond suddenly able to start using..??









They've gone from ~20k PPD to ~40k PPD (not 'official' EOC averages) in the last few days, and also have started dropping what I can only presume to be bigadv WUs..and is currently showing as due to overtake me in ~3 weeks...!! Obviously, due to the issues I've been having (that are kinda resolved...in a way) this will change, but then so will Finrond's - once there have been more days to bring the avarage into line....


Ha, Same hardware basically I just started running it more. Ya, I dropped a Bigadv this week too. Also added my former bosses computer, which is another q9650 ~5.5 - 7.5K PPD form that.


----------



## mmx+

Well that's cool


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Working on getting my 4.0 stable. Unfortunately I'm running into issues waking up from sleep, and it won't POST.


----------



## Freaxy

Installing everything and getting a 4ghz overclock (I just can't keep a cpu at stock speeds... always get this itchy feeling to start overclocking it) took quite some time. But here it is, just started a bigadv and gonna leave it on overnight as stability test.
Getting low 60's while folding








I'll post the ppd when I get 3 frames done.

Edit: I'll post it tomorrow, too tired to wait


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Working on getting my 4.0 stable. Unfortunately I'm running into issues waking up from sleep, and it won't POST.


Good luck









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Installing everything and getting a 4ghz overclock (I just can't keep a cpu at stock speeds... always get this itchy feeling to start overclocking it) took quite some time. But here it is, just started a bigadv and gonna leave it on overnight as stability test.
Getting low 60's while folding








I'll post the ppd when I get 3 frames done.

Edit: I'll post it tomorrow, too tired to wait










I can't wait, that should give incredible PPD!
I'm opposed to leaving things at stock speed as well


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I'm thinking that it might be a better idea to bring the 250 in and shove it into WORK_PC...WKS02 keeps getting powered off, something about saving power (Â£300/qtr), and WKS04 doesn't seem to be making the most of it...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Why are you using a VM? WinSMP works better














































I was told that it is frowned upon, as it has been purported to cause issues with other applications that we use....though I can't see how/why it would do that, as we're mainly using the cloud for things - the only actual apps I use on my work computer are IRC, IM apps, FF, 7Zip, OL, Notepad++, RDP, VM (for Folding) and HFM....

They aren't concerned about me Folding on the VM as it seems to slow the system(s) down less than if it was on the actual (host) OS instead...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
Russians on our tail?








Takes some time though they cranked up their ppd a lot!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
Russians on our tail?








Takes some time though they cranked up their ppd a lot!

This has been happening on and off for several days now
















FOLD HARDER!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I havent seen it, thought it was pande lab...


----------



## Grobinov

No wonder they are doing good take a look at their first producer


----------



## Magus2727

Thats their blade server isn't it???


----------



## Grobinov

No idea really but 1 million PPD is alot I'm wondering what's the power bill for that


----------



## Magus2727

Looks like its dropping a BigAdv every few hours...


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grobinov* 
No idea really but 1 million PPD is alot I'm wondering what's the power bill for that










Well if it's a blade server, the power bill is not going to be as high as most people would perceive it to be.









KEEP GOING OCN!!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

if it is their bladeserver, whoever setup the SMP clients is a moron. A single client with more cores will net more points than multiple clients thanks to bonuses


----------



## kcuestag

I hope that once I'm back home on Friday night we still didn't pass Custom PC, I wanna be there my self folding to pass them







XD


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
This has been happening on and off for several days now
















FOLD HARDER!!

aye









I will be kicking my production up by about 10kppd


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I hope that once I'm back home on Friday night we still didn't pass Custom PC, I wanna be there my self folding to pass them







XD

Simple, leave your rig/s up, running and Folding..!!


----------



## Freaxy

Alright, I stopped bigadv yesterday and decided to test stability with Prime95 after reading [email protected] doesn't always stop on errors. So this morning it was 7.5 hours prime stable @ 4.05 GHz and then I started the bigadv. Now I'm just home from work and this is what I see:


----------



## zodac




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









that could be you, if you would let go of that miserable Pent D


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Eeek what do you see? The picture is not loading for me.

Also, with the help of the good people at the UD3P owners guide thread, I'm currently 8 hours stable in Prime at 3.6. When I get home I will shoot for 3.8 stable, and eventually the big 4.0.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
that could be you, if you would let go of that miserable Pent D

Be quiet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Eeek what do you see? The picture is not loading for me.

Also, with the help of the good people at the UD3P owners guide thread, I'm currently 8 hours stable in Prime at 3.6. When I get home I will shoot for 3.8 stable, and eventually the big 4.0.

He's getting 59k PPD on his i7.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Be quiet.







*

He's getting 59k PPD on his i7.









its the truth


----------



## zodac

Also true for you; why don't _you_ upgrade?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Also true for you; why don't _you_ upgrade?

waiting on the next amd chips/ATI price slashing (which should cause nvidia price slashing) and unlike you, I actually can break 20k


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
waiting on the next amd chips/ATI price slashing (which should cause nvidia price slashing) and unlike you, I actually can break 20k

Success doesn't come with sheer brute power or talent, but with long term dedication and commitment.









(Take note that my PPD as of now is lower than Z's







)


----------



## zodac

Plus, I don't care too much about my PPD. I care about getting this team into 3rd place (for now).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Success doesn't come with sheer brute power or talent, but with long term dedication and commitment.









(Take note that my PPD as of now is lower than Z's







)

I am aware but it sure does help, and that new mobo new ram and restarting gpu should all aid in your PPD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Plus, I don't care too much about my PPD. I care about getting this team into 3rd place (for now).

PPD helps get us to 3rd place, and better hardware helps the science


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









That's what I did


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I am aware but it sure does help, and that new mobo new ram and restarting gpu should all aid in your PPD


It'll come in due time.









If I had the choice, of course I would build an SR-2 rig with two X5680's and 7 GTX 480's under water folding 24/7.

But the truth is, money doesn't grow on trees. (albeit sadly







)


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


It'll come in due time.









If I had the choice, of course I would build an SR-2 rig with two X5680's and 7 GTX 480's under water folding 24/7.

But the truth is, money doesn't grow on trees. (albeit sadly







)


Or does it.. it just takes some processing and ink... Opps, you mean we are not suppose to print our own money...


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Or does it.. it just takes some processing and ink... Opps, you mean we are not suppose to print our own money...










You would have to print thousands of dollars to break even with the cost of a counterfeit machine. And with that much money, it is very easy to see identical serial numbers on the bills.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


You would have to print thousands of dollars to break even with the cost of a counterfeit machine. And with that much money, it is very easy to see identical serial numbers on the bills.


...but if you feed it/them into machines, then the numbers won't be noticed...


----------



## Magus2727

not to get further of topic and to clarify that counterfeit money is illegal and nothing should be read into this,

But you would be surprised if you knew of how many people try and many succeed in creating counterfeit money through the use of a good scanner, some good paper, and a good printer. With advancements in (in home) scanners, printers and photo shop many can do very realistic money.
There are many cases on the news and local that show people who have made such counterfeit money and gotten away with it.

Woo Hooo only 5 Million points.... and some change...


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Every place I know has those little pens that they use on bills to make sure they are legit. They check everything over $20, so it's not worth it for me to carry aroud 200 $5 bills.









Anyway, counterfieting is illegal, don't try it, you will get caught and busted.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Grrr............









Got home a little while ago, and discovered that *BOTH* of the GPUs had stopped due to hitting EUE errors, and neither has been Folding for the last ~20 hours..


----------



## Magus2727

Dosent the benifit of GPU3 client is that it will auto restart the EUE error???


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Dosent the benifit of GPU3 client is that it will auto restart the EUE error???


I never heard that...


----------



## Magus2727

I was going through the forum looking for some info on a release of GPU3 for ATi and there was something about auto starting after an error... Might not be a EUE error...

but it would try 1 more WU and if it faild again on that one then it would stop but it would have to fail on 2....

I will try to find the link


----------



## zodac

Thanks; haven't had an EUE in a long time though.


----------



## Magus2727

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=4408

looks like I was thinking of somethign else.. I was thinking of this..

Quote:

•UNSTABLE_MACHINE count reset after a correctly finished WU, for
long-running systems
Thats just a standard 6.2 client... not GPU3....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=4408

looks like I was thinking of somethign else.. I was thinking of this..

Thats just a standard 6.2 client... not GPU3....


yeah, my GPU2 client restarts after 1 error but not after 2


----------



## Jplaz

Only 3 days. 24/7 time for me


----------



## flipd

My wood flooring is done. Lower ambient temps are achieved, CPU cooler upped a notch, overclock raised, and I'm in the bandwagon! Hi again, long time no see since CC. Yeah!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
aye









I will be kicking my production up by about 10kppd









Nice!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Alright, I stopped bigadv yesterday and decided to test stability with Prime95 after reading [email protected] doesn't always stop on errors. So this morning it was 7.5 hours prime stable @ 4.05 GHz and then I started the bigadv. Now I'm just home from work and this is what I see:

























That's over twice what my sig rig gets









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
that could be you, if you would let go of that miserable Pent D

Owned









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Eeek what do you see? The picture is not loading for me.

Also, with the help of the good people at the UD3P owners guide thread, I'm currently 8 hours stable in Prime at 3.6. When I get home I will shoot for 3.8 stable, and eventually the big 4.0.

Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Plus, I don't care too much about my PPD. I care about getting this team into 3rd place (for now).

Unfortunately, #3 is going to be a while, even at this rate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Grrr............









Got home a little while ago, and discovered that *BOTH* of the GPUs had stopped due to hitting EUE errors, and neither has been Folding for the last ~20 hours..

I was having EUE issues on my 9600GT last night, but they appear to be fixed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jplaz* 
Only 3 days. 24/7 time for me

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipd* 
My wood flooring is done. Lower ambient temps are achieved, CPU cooler upped a notch, overclock raised, and I'm in the bandwagon! Hi again, long time no see since CC. Yeah!

Welcome back!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Unfortunately, #3 is going to be a while, even at this rate.


About 18 months, sure, but well within reach; considering not too long ago we were 8th, and 7th highest producers.

Our PPD will only increase now though.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
About 18 months, sure, but well within reach; considering not too long ago we were 8th, and 7th highest producers.

Our PPD will only increase now though.









as of now, it looks line we will only keep third for a year before being knocked to 4th and TSC will get third


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
About 18 months, sure, but well within reach; considering not too long ago we were 8th, and 7th highest producers.

*Our PPD will only increase now though.*









Yep, now that it's cooling off in the northern hemisphere, more people should be able to fold more of the time


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


as of now, it looks line we will only keep third for a year before being knocked to 4th and TSC will get third


Assuming Swix continues Folding for that long.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Assuming Swix continues Folding for that long.


true true


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Assuming Swix continues Folding for that long.


Which seems somewhat unlikely, that level of PPD is presumably very hard to maintain. Just like BW, I'd assume that he isn't going to be doing that level of points for very long


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*

















That's over twice what my sig rig gets










I'm loving it








Changed the H70 to exhaust. Getting high 50's while folding bigadv with an ambient of 22Â°C.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


I'm loving it








Changed the H70 to exhaust. Getting high 50's while folding bigadv with an ambient of 22Â°C.


Even awesomer, I'm mid-upper 70s








Ambient ~28c


----------



## CravinR1

I'm plodding along with my measly 4-5k ppd


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I'm plodding along with my measly 4-5k ppd


You should be getting a bit more than that









Regardless, our number of consistent folder are what make us what we are
















As I believe nitteo once said "100 folders doing 8k PPD each is better than 1 doing 1mil PPD"


----------



## CravinR1

I'm only folding on my e2180 stock (due to my gigabyte eg31m-s2) + g80 gts so 4-5k is ok I think


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I'm only folding on my e2180 stock (due to my gigabyte eg31m-s2) + g80 gts so 4-5k is ok I think


Yeah, that's about right then. I was going off your sig rig


----------



## CravinR1

My sig rig wouldn't be much more due to the ati 5770

My best folder is actually my e6400 + g92

I have my e2180 at my brothers, I don't have internet at home due to me working out of town alot and paying for it and not using it


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


My sig rig wouldn't be much more due to the ati 5770

My best folder is actually my e6400 + g92

I have my e2180 at my brothers, I don't have internet at home due to me working out of town alot and paying for it and not using it


Your Q6600 alone should do ~5-6k









Good luck w/ your folding


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Your Q6600 alone should do ~5-6k









Good luck w/ your folding


Yes but my 8800 gts 512mb g92 should do about the same, plus the e6400 at 3.2 ghz will push 2k


----------



## KOBALT

Apologies for the stupid question, but is this competition going on right now? How much time left. if so? If there's anything like a big competition like this, i'll crank my 480 on and toss in the CPU client as well.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

i got folding questions :S

I'm going to be picking up a 9800gx2 to fold with and game and i have dx11 installed. If i want to isntal the nvidia card, what do i do ?


----------



## zodac

Not a competition; we've almost got more points overall than team "CustomPC and bit-tech".

We're almost 6th in the world (again)!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*


i got folding questions :S

I'm going to be picking up a 9800gx2 to fold with and game and i have dx11 installed. If i want to isntal the nvidia card, what do i do ?


Plug it in and download the latest drivers from nvidia.com. That'll be enough.









To Fold on it? MultiGPU guide.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Not a "competition", but we just want to rank up. We are gaining on Custom PC quickly, and will overtake them soon. Any additional PPD helps!


----------



## KOBALT

god..... twist my arm... d/l-ing the GPU3 client now....

may need some help setting up the SMP, though.


----------



## zodac

There are a few of us who can help with that.









I'll go find them...


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There are a few of us who can help with that.









I'll go find them...


I see what you did there...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There are a few of us who can help with that.









I'll go find them...


Me?

BTW, I wasn't able to get anything resolved w/ Roger, do you want to try?


----------



## mmx+

Under 5mil left!


























































GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Not a "competition", but we just want to rank up. We are gaining on Custom PC quickly, and will overtake them soon. Any additional PPD helps!










You'll get my additional PPD from my 1055T once I'm back home Friday







We'll probably have overtaken them already by then, but that'll help to get away from them


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You should be getting a bit more than that









Regardless, our number of consistent folder are what make us what we are
















As I believe nitteo once said "100 folders doing 8k PPD each is better than 1 doing 1mil PPD"


Maybe different numbers were used, that doesn't work out..

800,000 PPD < 1,000,000 PPD...

(unless my maths are wrong, but I'm sure that 100 x 8k = 800 k = 800,000







)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Maybe different numbers were used, that doesn't work out..

800,000 PPD < 1,000,000 PPD...

(unless my maths are wrong, but I'm sure that 100 x 8k = 800 k = 800,000







)


His point is that a bunch of "smaller" folders are better than 1 massive folder, in case that 1mil folder has to stop for any reason. 100 people won't just stop all at once


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Me?

BTW, I wasn't able to get anything resolved w/ Roger, do you want to try?


Give me a rundown of what you tried.


----------



## Jplaz

The point is that it's a community project that brings people together and every bit helps. That you don't need to have dedicated GTX480 farms. Everyone's contribution is important.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I was told that it is frowned upon, as it has been purported to cause issues with other applications that we use....though I can't see how/why it would do that, as we're mainly using the cloud for things - the only actual apps I use on my work computer are IRC, IM apps, FF, 7Zip, OL, Notepad++, RDP, VM (for Folding) and HFM....

They aren't concerned about me Folding on the VM as it seems to slow the system(s) down less than if it was on the actual (host) OS instead...


I find it hard to believe that running another full fledged OS with all the RAM it consumes on top of the host OS would slow the computer down LESS then just running the [email protected] client on the host OS, just make sure priority is set to low and you should be fine.

EDIT: sorry for the slow reply, I was catching up on the last 10 pages or so.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Give me a rundown of what you tried.


I tried GPU2 console, GPU3 console, GPU2 systray, and GPU3 systray and a combination thereof. The ATi GPUs worked, the 8800GT always EUE'd instantly









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


The point is that it's a community project that brings people together and every bit helps. That you don't need to have dedicated GTX480 farms. Everyone's contribution is important.


Yep, exactly!


----------



## zodac

Drivers? Flags?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

It goes from bad to worse...I just saw an e-mail stating that the power to my floor (ok, and others use it too) has tripped again tonight, meaning that WORK_PC is currently off - again...









It also says that we should turn all devices that are powered from the floor boxes (which includes my PC) should be shut off overnight to try to minimise the impact....which will also minimise the PPD of WORK_PC even more than it already has been with it deciding to only pump out 550~800 PPD, instead of the 4~5k that it was until about a week ago...

Thinking about it, it seems to line up with the last power outage, where WORK_PC wasn't shut down cleanly/graciously...as being the same time that I was getting 'proper' PPD out of it...


----------



## zodac

This should reset it again then.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*











It goes from bad to worse...I just saw an e-mail stating that the power to my floor (ok, and others use it too) has tripped again tonight, meaning that WORK_PC is currently off - again...









It also says that we should turn all devices that are powered from the floor boxes (which includes my PC) should be shut off overnight to try to minimise the impact....which will also minimise the PPD of WORK_PC even more than it already has been with it deciding to only pump out 550~800 PPD, instead of the 4~5k that it was until about a week ago...

Thinking about it, it seems to line up with the last power outage, where WORK_PC wasn't shut down cleanly/graciously...as being the same time that I was getting 'proper' PPD out of it...
























That sucks. Hate it when power issues force comps to be non-productive.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I find it hard to believe that running another full fledged OS with all the RAM it consumes on top of the host OS would slow the computer down LESS then just running the [email protected] client on the host OS, just make sure priority is set to low and you should be fine.

EDIT: sorry for the slow reply, I was catching up on the last 10 pages or so.


I see your point, but that's the company policy...and the fact that almost everyone there is a technophile (most are also programmers, whether they deal with VLSI and the other 'gate' level planning; code writers, writing code in various versions of Linux and creating [more of] our own OS; the hardware guys who deal with the major components and the layout of kit within the overall chassis; or any of the QA bods, Python ppl, FC folks.......and that's without getting into the IT side of things..) and there is also the fact that I've got my four-month review in a couple of weeks...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*











It goes from bad to worse...I just saw an e-mail stating that the power to my floor (ok, and others use it too) has tripped again tonight, meaning that WORK_PC is currently off - again...








It also says that we should turn all devices that are powered from the floor boxes (which includes my PC) should be shut off overnight to try to minimise the impact....which will also minimise the PPD of WORK_PC even more than it already has been with it deciding to only pump out 550~800 PPD, instead of the 4~5k that it was until about a week ago...

Thinking about it, it seems to line up with the last power outage, where WORK_PC wasn't shut down cleanly/graciously...as being the same time that I was getting 'proper' PPD out of it...
























That sucks








Are you going to be folding overnight?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This should reset it again then.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

WKS04 is always on, as is my SBS server (that'd be the ~50 PPD in the HFM screenies







) but try as I might, the others have a habit of being shut down without my knowledge/consent... UNIX1 used to be on all the time, but I realised over the w/end that it'd actually been hung for a few days, it was only getting ~150 PPD and it wasn't Folding for OCn anyway...

At least it wasn't just me who was confused about Z's post...


----------



## zodac

You said the last time the comp went down, it messed up your PPD. Now that it's off again, maybe it'll go back to good PPD again.

So simple...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

You'd think that, but I've already restarted it a couple of times...partly to install M$ Updates, and partly to try to get it to work properly again...

Maybe it is just time to say $0d it, and create [yet] another VM instance to replace the current one (once it completes the WU it is/was working on) and start it all off from scratch...as that seemed to work about a fortnight ago..


----------



## mmx+

Aha


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Almost done at work. Then home, and shooting for 3.8 stable!


----------



## mmx+

Success?


----------



## zodac

<3 days!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Z loves days?









On a sidenote less than 3 days left


----------



## [CyGnus]

Almost there guys


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Z loves days?









On a sidenote less than 3 days left









Same thing I was going to say, if it hadn't already been said....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I couldnt resist it nude man, just had to..


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
You'd think that, but I've already restarted it a couple of times...partly to install M$ Updates, and partly to try to get it to work properly again...

Maybe it is just time to say $0d it, and create [yet] another VM instance to replace the current one (once it completes the WU it is/was working on) and start it all off from scratch...as that seemed to work about a fortnight ago..

Yup, that seems to have fixed it..for now at least..

While it was off, I've also changed a few settings in the BIOS: it will/should now be able to WOL, so I can kick it back online from LogMeIn; I have set it to power up at midnight every single day; I've also changed it to power up after AC restore.

All three of those would've been handy to have done before, but I don't really want to restart the computer very often....so I've never changed it before..

I didn't see any options in there for OC'ing, but then again I wouldn't know what to set to do that anyway...I'll have to settle for just getting 4~5k PPD out of it - unless/until I bring a GPU in from home to shove into it..









[BTW, the reason most are greyed out is that I haven't fired the VPN connection back home off...]


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Z loves days?









I was going to highlight it just incase, but at least someone noticed.


----------



## Freaxy

4.2ghz stable left my pc on overnight folding and it's now at 61.5k PPD. 21% left on this bigadv and finishes in 7 hours 24 minutes








That would be a 90K points bump








In less then 2 days we're world 6th


----------



## zodac

4.2Ghz on a 980x...









Only 1.9 months until we pass OCAU!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

dang, I want a 980x with an insane watercooling setup....








On what kinda unit are you working? a bad or a good one?


----------



## mmx+

_And_, best yet, we've managed to hold of TSC! for now (and our PPD is going up)


----------



## zodac

Yeah, we ebb and flow against them... I don't think we need to worry about them passing us any time soon... unless they get another Swix.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
4.2Ghz on a 980x...









Only 1.9 months until we pass OCAU!









We'll pass them fast enough too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
dang, I want a 980x with an insane watercooling setup....








On what kinda unit are you working? a bad or a good one?









Not sure which ones are good or bad for bigadv since this is my first bigadv.
My Q9550 couldn't handle them hehe
Current project is 2686, I guess it's a good one seeing the points (8955 without bonus)

A real WC loop isn't needed as for now.. 65 average over cores while folding with 4.2ghz


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, we ebb and flow against them... I don't think we need to worry about them passing us any time soon... unless they get another Swix.









Yeah, I hope they don't. I rather like being ahead of them


----------



## zodac

P2684 (-bigadv) and P6701/6072 (SMP) (and some P6013s, but I think they recalled the faulty ones) are the bad ones. You don't got one.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats a good unit. Expect a little drop if you get a 2684, that unit takes a bit longer


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My PSU will be here on Thursday









Overkill ftw.









Then I should get a good 20k> PPD, gonna put my 8800GTS and 8600GT in this baby too


----------



## zodac

And then mega PPD time?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Yup. Worked it out (Assuming my CPU will net me ~3k PPD) at around 22,000PPD.


----------



## zodac

A quad at 3Ghz, even your one, should still be 5k+.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
4.2ghz stable left my pc on overnight folding and it's now at 61.5k PPD. 21% left on this bigadv and finishes in 7 hours 24 minutes








That would be a 90K points bump








In less then 2 days we're world 6th









Damn. I hate you!









Anyways, sadly I won't be Folding while we pass Custom PC







Crap, I wanted to be part of it!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Back in a bit, found a new BIOS for WORK_PC...gonna see if it gives any extra options in there, but won't find out until after the _next_ reboot - don't have time to check for now..


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
A quad at 3Ghz, even your one, should still be 5k+.











I'll be rocketing to the top in no time!


----------



## zodac

Now go post some Hayley pictures.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A quad at 3Ghz, even your one, should still be 5k+.


Except that 4 GPU clients will eat up 1 core worth... leaving 3 cores @ 3 GHz to fold SMP.... probably seeing closer to the 4k mark.


----------



## zodac

Hey, Waffle's sig only had the GX2 beforehand.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, didn't expect to have three restarts there....but I'm back..!

Now I just need to remember to set W7 to auto-login, and then see whether I can get the VM to automagically kick off....which doesn't appear to be an option....


----------



## zodac

Copy the file to the StartUp Folder? Worked when I was using Notfred's VM.


----------



## Magus2727

Well fingers crossed, I have finally gotten my second rig back up and running... i have never had so many problems installing a OS before.

Installing GPU2 right now to get another 2.5K PPD... and my rebates have been received and are being processed. so with $55 in rebates I may save a little bit and get a second video card....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Copy the file to the StartUp Folder? Worked when I was using Notfred's VM.









I'm using the Linux VM as per the thread elsewhere on here... (Can't remember the page addy, but I'll Google "3-0-8" and get it in a minute)

There isn't a _file_ that I can put into the Startup folder, though I do have the VMPlayer app start on login...but I don't see how to get it to start the VM instance automagically..

Anyway, the most time consuming part is currently getting the [email protected] thing (WORK_PC) signed in, as I was able to go and make my breakfast and get back to my desk (with said breakfast) before it had logged in...


----------



## zodac

Really? I never used that one, but Notfred's had a .vmx file.... I used that and in opened in the VMware.


----------



## jck

We're what...6 days from overtaking them?


----------



## zodac

2.1.


----------



## jck

Actually it says 2 days...









yeah

I looked it up after I asked...DOH!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*









I'm using the Linux VM as per the thread elsewhere on here... (Can't remember the page addy, but I'll Google "3-0-8" and get it in a minute)

There isn't a _file_ that I can put into the Startup folder, though I do have the VMPlayer app start on login...but I don't see how to get it to start the VM instance automagically..

Anyway, the most time consuming part is currently getting the [email protected] thing (WORK_PC) signed in, as I was able to go and make my breakfast and get back to my desk (with said breakfast) before it had logged in...


Using my favourite site to search:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=siteverclock.net%203-0-8

Thread:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...e-folding.html


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Actually it says 2 days...









yeah

I looked it up after I asked...DOH!


Check the team summary; team overtake page only does it in .5 days.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Check the team summary; team overtake page only does it in .5 days.


Yeah, I went to team overtake...says 2 days...but anyways


----------



## zodac

Yeah, overtake will round it, but summary is more accurate.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Either way, by the w/end we should have beaten them.....

..and I'll be Folding while away in York, where I may even manage to get SRV02 back online again...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Z... I've sorted the spreadie..!


----------



## mmx+

So close


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Z... I've sorted the spreadie..!
































































































































































































Haha, I just got someone to fix it too. Guess that's not necessary.









Happy days.


----------



## capt_zman

Went over 3 mil today boys with almost a 200k day (so close). We'll have them in the rear view mirror verrrrrry soon.


----------



## kiwwanna

Well my evga board is out for delivery, and my 980x arrived (the other side of canada







)

Was hoping for the PPD boost to overtake, oh well guesse it'll still be used for the next one









I wanna crazy crazy #'s like zman, I'd say like markt and buick but thats a dream to try for that.


----------



## Finrond

I see you posted another bigadv nude, and just when I was getting so close. Oh well I will be dropping mine in another day or so. Too bad it was one of the crappy ones.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I see you posted another bigadv nude, and just when I was getting so close. Oh well I will be dropping mine in another day or so. Too bad it was one of the crappy ones.


You reminded me to check in on my bigadv client, which was just as well as it is (was) only going to do one of the stupid WUs... Taking 4+ days and earning 8k for it, meaning a miserable 2k PPD...









Soon sorted that out though...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


You reminded me to check in on my bigadv client, which was just as well as it is (was) only going to do one of the stupid WUs... Taking 4+ days and earning 8k for it, meaning a miserable 2k PPD...









Soon sorted that out though...


I suppose I should be happy, as this means MOAR FOLDING. But at the same time, need to pass you! For Funz. Either way, it means, MOAR FOLDING!


----------



## zodac

You'll pass me soon; will that cheer you up?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You'll pass me soon; will that cheer you up?










I will throw a huge party when I pass you. Unless it is on a weekday. Then it will be postponed til the weekend.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You'll pass me soon; will that cheer you up?










But, as you've said before, you don't put out much...so there's less of a "benefit"...


----------



## Magus2727

Hey Z... Did you ever get word back from EOC on if they are going to a 1 hour update?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, posted earlier:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason*

_Right now I have no intention to go to hourly updates
Everything is hardcoded for 3-hour intervals
but also that would really balloon the data_


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You'll pass me soon; will that cheer you up?











Been there, done that...didn't bother to pick up a t-shirt (I passed Zodac folding!







)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Been there, done that...*didn't bother to pick up a t-shirt (I passed Zodac folding!







)*











why not?


----------



## zodac

T-shirts aren't in stock at the moment.

Awesome idea though...


----------



## mmx+

2.8mil left guys, GO GO GO GO GO GO!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


2.8mil left guys, GO GO GO GO GO GO!


ya mmx go, jeez stop being so slow. actually, are you running full speed ahead now?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


ya mmx go, jeez stop being so slow. actually, are you running full speed ahead now?












No. My sig rig isn't folding 24/7 (off when I'm @ school) and the Q6600 is offline ATM. And the new GPU3 WUs are hurting the PPD on Max's 465. At least the PhII X4 is coming online soon


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*











No. My sig rig isn't folding 24/7 (off when I'm @ school) and the Q6600 is offline ATM. And the new GPU3 WUs are hurting the PPD on Max's 465. At least the PhII X4 is coming online soon










Dang that means the "3.4 months" that EoC shows you will over take me is more like.... 4 weeks. Time for me to buy another i7!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Dang that means the "3.4 months" that EoC shows you will over take me is more like.... 4 weeks. Time for me to buy another i7!


Another i7 would be great, I'd love to see that









Once all is said and done, I'm hoping to be at a consistent ~35k PPD, more on the weekends when my i7 can run more


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Another i7 would be great, I'd love to see that









Once all is said and done, I'm hoping to be at a consistent ~35k PPD, more on the weekends when my i7 can run more










My goal is to hit the top 20 ppd for at least one update, then turn off my i7 to save my parents power bill. Til I move out. Then i7 24/7!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


My goal is to hit the top 20 ppd for at least one update, then turn off my i7 to save my parents power bill. Til I move out. Then i7 24/7!


I've had it a couple times, even got #17 once









I think if you were looking to drop your power usage, ceasing GPU folding would be the best way to do it (CPU does more PPD with the same amount of power)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I've had it a couple times, even got #17 once









I think if you were looking to drop your power usage, ceasing GPU folding would be the best way to do it (CPU does more PPD with the same amount of power)


Well definitely more PPD, but solo folding on my i7 ~230 - 250 watts, solo folding on my 260 is ~180 - 195 watts. I actually dont fold on my 260 when I am doing bigadv cause it cuts into the PPD too much.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Dang that means the "3.4 months" that EoC shows you will over take me is more like.... 4 weeks. Time for me to buy another i7!


According to EOC, there's 74,321 points between you and I, so at least I should be safe from being overtaken when your bigadv WU hits.....

According to the last ~5 days for MMX+ it would indicate that they're running at 43~45k PPD, and would take around 40 days to cut the difference - though that would change every time you get a bigadv WU done, and you're likely to also overtake each other a few times before all is said and done..


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


According to EOC, there's 74,321 points between you and I, so at least I should be safe from being overtaken when your bigadv WU hits.....

According to the last ~5 days for MMX+ it would indicate that they're running at 43~45k PPD, and would take around 40 days to cut the difference - though that would change every time you get a bigadv WU done, and you're likely to also overtake each other a few times before all is said and done..


I'm not going to be at 40-45k PPD now that school has started, probably 30-35k. My i7 + it's GPUs are off ~10 hours a day, if not more


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I've had it a couple times, even got #17 once









I think if you were looking to drop your power usage, ceasing GPU folding would be the best way to do it (CPU does more PPD with the same amount of power)


I'm now up to #11 at 62744 ppd, but the jump to top 10 will take a 7500 ppd+ bump...it's TOUGH to move up up here!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


I'm now up to #11 at 62744 ppd, but the jump to top 10 will take a 7500 ppd+ bump...it's TOUGH to move up up here!


It certainly is, I've been bumped out of the top-20 again









Good luck w/ being top 10!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


I'm now up to #11 at 62744 ppd, but the jump to top 10 will take a 7500 ppd+ bump...it's TOUGH to move up up here!


You may manage to break it with the timing of some updates, but you never know...

I was hoping to be able to show up on there, but then everyone else started upping their outputs, so I've got bugger all chance now..


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


You may manage to break it with the timing of some updates, but you never know...

I was hoping to be able to show up on there, but then everyone else started upping their outputs, so I've got bugger all chance now..


Replace your 920 w/ a 980x and you'll have no issues








Or get a GTX480


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


You may manage to break it with the timing of some updates, but you never know...

I was hoping to be able to show up on there, but then everyone else started upping their outputs, so I've got bugger all chance now..


::sadface:: Oh well, hopefully you'll get your computer issues worked out (or some new hardware) and get on that list!


----------



## Epona

Aha, I started folding again while I was gone camping and I just passed 900k points... also put out 20k the other day, that was pretty interesting, to be honest. I didn't think I could get any higher than about 16 or 17k.









So close to 1m!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Replace your 920 w/ a 980x and you'll have no issues








Or get a GTX480









Or get all my current issues sorted (there was another power outage at work today), including another CPU to replace the borked one from WKS01...and maybe see about OC'ing WORK_PC (didn't look at the BIOS when powering up, was too busy and needed to get on) and perhaps talking nicely to 15 guys with a higher PPD output to stop for a day or two.......

Can't see the last one happening, to be honest...


----------



## ExperimentX

Are we there yet?









I'll probably hit 1mil same time we reach the number 6 spot!


----------



## punker

if i would have join your team when i first started folding you would only be 1 million behind: o


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punker* 
if i would have join your team when i first started folding you would only be 1 million behind: o

If I'd been here from when I started, we would've left them behind over 2.5 million points ago...


----------



## ezekiel 08

If I didn't get 500K points for EVGA, and all you guys folded for OCN too, we'd totally be past them by now!









Only a matter of time, I can feel it!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Really? I never used that one, but Notfred's had a .vmx file.... I used that and in opened in the VMware.

Just tried that (we had *yet another* power outage in the office) but it doesn't seem to have worked...well, not properly at least..

It fired up the VMWare client and went into the VM, but it didn't seem to bring the Folding side of things up...just sat there, showing that should've been working, but wasn't..closed it down, went back in via the 'normal' way I've been doing it and it started Folding away as it should've done...


----------



## Finrond

Sooooo Close. Hopefully this next bigadv drop in... 16.5 hours will put me over the edge:










Also, nude, looks like im only 63k points behind you, and my bigadv will be 60k, so perhaps I may pass you with it by the time it drops



















































EDIT: The image is the team list sorted by top producers


----------



## zodac

2.1mil to go....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

From: [[Nude_Lewd_Man]]
Sent: Wed 25-08-2010 13:41
To: Zodac OCn
Subject: No more Folding on WORK_PC...

Been sent home......

But not a problem, as it is only due to the constant AC issues (5 times so far) and implementing the DR plan...

Time to go home and work via VPN..


----------



## zodac

You know, when I go home... I generally go to sleep.

Just sayin'.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Been sent home......

But not a problem, as it is only due to the constant AC issues (5 times so far) and implementing the DR plan...

Time to go home and work via VPN..


Could you please:

a) send my office your AC system when you're done with it?
b) talk to my administration about the pros of letting your IT staff work from home, which saves them electricity, computer wear, water, etc?

I'd do anything to be sitting home in my shorts right now working. Instead, I had to drive through 50 mins of rain with old folks driving 45 in a 60 because they're incapable of controlling a car and know it.

ARGH!!! I'm jealous, NLM


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Could you please:

a) send my office your AC system when you're done with it?
b) talk to my administration about the pros of letting your IT staff work from home, which saves them electricity, computer wear, water, etc?

I'd do anything to be sitting home in my shorts right now working. Instead, I had to drive through 50 mins of rain with *old folks driving 45 in a 60 because they're incapable of controlling a car and know it.*

ARGH!!! I'm jealous, NLM










thats why you dont wanna live in florida.... that and the official language might as well be spanish....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats why you dont wanna live in florida.... that and the official language might as well be spanish....


Really? Ever been to Lauderdale? Not as many Spanish speakers there as there are others, such as Germans, Slavics, Indians, etc.

I guess if the language here might as well be Spanish, we might as well make you guys up there speak French since you're closer to Quebec than I am to Cuba?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Really? Ever been to Lauderdale? Not as many Spanish speakers there as there are others, such as Germans, Slavics, Indians, etc.

I guess if the language here might as well be Spanish, we might as well make you guys up there speak French since you're closer to Quebec than I am to Cuba?










Meow.!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Meow.!










No, not meow...more like...

(sound of shotgun slide action...)









Stereotypes aggravate me. The one about Florida being like Texas or California (yeah, I've been to both a LOT) being so innundated with Spanish-speaking requirements to live is just silly. Florida is a lot bigger of a cross-section of people than people think. I guess teh Elian Gonzalez thing spurred all of it.

Now if you wanted to say Florida is full of crap laws catering to retired old people, most of whom can't drive...you'd be pretty accurate.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Could you please:

a) send my office your AC system when you're done with it?
b) talk to my administration about the pros of letting your IT staff work from home, which saves them electricity, computer wear, water, etc?

I'd do anything to be sitting home in my shorts right now working. Instead, I had to drive through 50 mins of rain with old folks driving 45 in a 60 because they're incapable of controlling a car and know it.

ARGH!!! I'm jealous, NLM




















It is only one half of one floor that is hit, but it is the most important parts of the company that are affected: TAC (Support) and Sales, QA is also affected, but only as the users computers went down - their lab kit was recently switched over to a new power link.

We had to lose two car parking spaces from one of the car parks to allow space for our own (as in, it doesn't serve any other buildings) electrickery sub-station to be built, as we'd already maxxed out the nearby [about half a mile away) sub-station with our power needs...
















Interestingly enough, the power has only been this flakey since about the time the sub-station was finished and the QA lab kit was transfered over to the new juice.....























Anyway, as we can't get away with charging the 5-figure sums for annual support contracts..........................we _have_ to be able to work, so while we wait for IT to organise a bunch of UPSs for TAC (which are mainly to enable us to continue to work while half the team heads off home while the other half cover, then the other half head off) we get to just head off home and play work on our own computers...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*











It is only one half of one floor that is hit, but it is the most important parts of the company that are affected: TAC (Support) and Sales, QA is also affected, but only as the users computers went down - their lab kit was recently switched over to a new power link.

We had to lose two car parking spaces from one of the car parks to allow space for our own (as in, it doesn't serve any other buildings) electrickery sub-station to be built, as we'd already maxxed out the nearby [about half a mile away) sub-station with our power needs...
















Interestingly enough, the power has only been this flakey since about the time the sub-station was finished and the QA lab kit was transfered over to the new juice.....























Anyway, as we can't get away with charging the 5-figure sums for annual support contracts..........................we _have_ to be able to work, so while we wait for IT to organise a bunch of UPSs for TAC (which are mainly to enable us to continue to work while half the team heads off home while the other half cover, then the other half head off) we get to just head off home and play work on our own computers...



























































Man, I have tried to show places I worked...that there's about a $150 per month savings per computer-using employee without having to supply electric, water, hardware, toiletries, etc., in an office environment. All you need is a enough bandwidth, an on-site support team, and a well designed network.

But, some managers want to keep their thumb on their employees. What you produce isn't important. It's that they can exert their authority.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Interesting...

I just saw that WORK_PC had decided that it didn't really work to Fold properly again, after completing the first WU after I re-re-re-re-re-created the VM instance this morning, showing as only earning 159 PPD from a 481 point WU - taking it beyond the deadline, therefore getting no bonus, thereby losing _most_ of the points available.

I then realised that 1) when the power had been restored (allegedly for good, but we'll wait and see about that) it hadn't logged in automagically, which it should've done, and 2) it had been able to auto-start the Folding VM using the shortcut to the VM file, unlike the previous test..

I went in and started digging around in the registry and noticed that the changes I'd made earlier (auto-login) had disappeared from the registry key (folder).

I was being prompted for updates anyway, both from M$ and Adobe, so I'm gonna check what it does later - as I've put the strings back in there how I want them again.. I'm not going to restart it just yet though, as I don't want to make it too obvious to everyone that I've been fiddling, and I don't want to leave it open for mischief - so I'll just wait for a couple of hours first, then I can test it properly...

I'm still hooked up the VPN, so I can keep an eye on the PPD it is doing, as each % is done..

Has anyone seen the Dell "A04" BIOS menus, and if so, do you know if it is possible to OC it..?


----------



## jck

dunno...only Dell I have at home is an A02 I think...and it's old.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Has anyone seen the Dell "A04" BIOS menus, and if so, do you know if it is possible to OC it..?










Pretty sure the only dells that support overclocking are the "enthusiast dells" like the XPS and such.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Well, that'd suck....and not in the nice way..


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Hey guys, sorry to be a downer on your thread. I love seeing all the competition to fold more, and get more PPD. But at the end of the day, it's not about the PPD, its helping people like The Master Chief, who's mom was just diagnosed with recatal cancer, stage 4. These are the people who we fold for, not the points. Sure, points are great incentive, but just remember that we fold for the cure, and the cure is worth more than all the points in the world.

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/8...an-happen.html


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Hey guys, sorry to be a downer on your thread. I love seeing all the competition to fold more, and get more PPD. But at the end of the day, it's not about the PPD, its helping people like The Master Chief, who's mom was just diagnosed with recatal cancer, stage 4. These are the people who we fold for, not the points. Sure, points are great incentive, but just remember that we fold for the cure, and the cure is worth more than all the points in the world.

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/8...an-happen.html


I agree completely

The PPD is monopoly money, the real prize is being a bigger help to the science. But for some of us the points are all that matter (I wont name any names....), for some of us its all about the science, and for some of us its about the science but the points tell us how much we are really contributing

And we all know OCN want to be known for contributing more than CPC&BT (no but really this thread is all about the points/bragging rights)


----------



## jck

I don't know about anyone else, but I fold for all the hot women it gets me.

Chicks dig folders!!
















Just kidding...I fold it for people like:

My 2 uncles (dad's brothers) who both died of colorectal cancer
My aunt (mom's sister) who had to have a dual radical mastectomy
My other aunt (mom's sister) who died 20 years ago of breast and ovarian cancer
My mom's mother who died of breast and ovarian cancer 35 years ago
My brother who died 39 years ago this coming Christmas of brain cancer
My mother who had thyroid cancer 22 years ago, and who now has a tumor on her brain.

And, that's just some of my family...and cancer...that doesn't include any other afflictions...or friends...or others I care about.

I can do without a 10% discount or $5 special maker bucks.

So, who knows Hugh Hefner? Let's get him to throw some folding parties at the mansion!!!!


----------



## sstnt

I'm sure it takes Stanford time to support the points system. But they wouldn't do it if it wasn't good for them. Why? It's the competitive spirit! Competition, good clean fun competition, makes us ALL strive to do better, work harder!

Will people spend the time and $$ it costs to fold (equipment, power) just for a long range goal with no intermediate benefit? Some yes, some not so much.

The folding COMPETITION is why I just put down $$ on a 980X to replace my 975. I'm really NOT going to see any benefit in anything else I'm doing. But it's going to give me 20-30k ppd more points folding! Folding for my BIL who died of cancer, my friends who have cancer, other diseases that this can help....but also for my folding team (Call out to the MISFITS!), and to see OCN beat the snot out of CPC&BT, and move on up. Because that's the short term push that gets us all to our long term goal!


----------



## Sparhawk

The points are a nice distraction and a way to get people excited with some friendly competition. I started folding because it was a good cause that I could help out when my computer isn't doing other things. It's on 24/7 anyway so why not do something useful or helpful and possibly life-changing?


----------



## mmx+

I don't fold for the points. Yes, they are nice. I love the competition that they create. That being said, I wouldn't care if they dropped the PPD of everything to 1/10th of it's current levels. I _would_, however, care if they did away with points, because it would make it hard/impossible to track what I've done and it would completely eliminate the competitive component. If points were done away with, to be completely honest, I would probably switch from FAH to an equally-worthy project such as WCG.


----------



## jck

I just wish I could figure out how to get all our servers and workstations on overnight and on weekends.

I bet I could do 2M PPD on a Saturday


----------



## CravinR1

They could take away points and just show the number of completed projects


----------



## Jplaz

I woke up today and my rig and restarted and not logged in (hopefully Windows update, not a BSOD) so I missed most of last night/this morning. Hopefully I can still get a 150K month, the temps are starting to drop here so I can fold 24/7. If I can't manage 150K this month then I definitely will September.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I just wish I could figure out how to get all our servers and workstations on overnight and on weekends.

I bet I could do 2M PPD on a Saturday










That would be awesome!

There's something like 3 dozen PentDualCores here @ school in the computer lab, once I've moved past the 1st week of school I'm going to see about getting them folding









Even if they're only ~1-1.5k PPD each, that would be great









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


They could take away points and just show the number of completed projects











Nice!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That would be awesome!

There's something like 3 dozen PentDualCores here @ school in the computer lab, once I've moved past the 1st week of school I'm going to see about getting them folding










The one server is a quad quad...16 cores...and, that's just one of them. I think we have at least 15 different systems in the server room...it might be as high as 30. Not sure. It changes monthly.

Too bad we don't have a lot of high-end GPUs. They're all in the CAD machines, which I don't touch.

But if I touched a server without "permission", I'd probably get in trouble...seeing as how I am not a "systems" guy


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I just wish I could figure out how to get all our servers and workstations on overnight and on weekends.

I bet I could do 2M PPD on a Saturday










scheduled tasks would open them but then you would run into problems closing them. unless you somehow managed to run them in -oneunit mode and had a task every so often on the computers in question


----------



## CravinR1

are they pentium D's or allendale/conroe pentium dual cores?

Pentium D's don't fold well (ask zodac, lol j/k) but the conroes are in the 1.5-2k range based on clock


----------



## jck

I just went and queried the assets system, and we currently have 24 servers, 1 enterprise level server, and 5 Sun Microsystems servers online and running in the server area.

Most of the regular servers are Xeon-based. Didn't have time to go pull the POs to get specs out of the EDM system.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Oh hey... whats this... 








Too bad the mobo is not here yet, so I wont be able to use this against CPC


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Oh hey... whats this... 








Too bad the mobo is not here yet, so I wont be able to use this against CPC

















You can send it here. I'll run to Best Buy and use their mobo for a week, and then return it to them and the CPU to you


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Sweet..!

Wish I had the funds to get another i-series CPU, but I can't see it happening...not this year at the very least...


----------



## jck

I might get one around Christmas...unless I move...then I will be busy paying for a moving truck lol


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I might get one around Christmas...unless I move...then I will be busy paying for a moving truck lol

When I move, I just rent a lorry...as I've already got a licence to drive a goods vehicle of any (standard) size on the roads here...


----------



## jck

Very nice.









I can drive anything up to 8,000 I think, with the exception of a moving truck (which I think is the same as a lorry...a box truck essentially). I don't drive semis...reticulated hauler, I think it's called there...if you're from where I think you are from because of your venacular.









All but one time, I rented a U-Haul 27' truck and moved house myself. One time, the corporation I worked for hired a huge semi truck and the people loaded all my things. It was nice not to have to load it all.









Hopefully, I'll get a interview or not in the next week or two by phone. Then maybe in 3-4 have to go up for one. Then if all goes well, I'll have to move in about 2 months.

Just have to move the folding farm real careful


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Oh, thought I'd mention....

I've just been able to connect to one of the old servers I set up, and have installed the SMP client on it..which should hopefully give me (and therefore _us_) a bit of a boost....but not too much, as it is only a dual core CPU..

Still, should be more than we'd get if I hadn't done it..

Oh, and I need to have another look at the credentials on WORK_PC as I noticed (when I used LogMeIn) earlier that it was showing as having the wrong password for my account - after it had restarted..







I'm sure I put the password in correctly, but at least it means that the process itself is now working...so it must've just been that the registry settings hadn't been fully written when the power went out the second time....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Very nice.









I can drive anything up to 8,000 I think, with the exception of a moving truck (which I think is the same as a lorry...a box truck essentially). I don't drive semis...reticulated hauler, I think it's called there...if you're from where I think you are from because of your venacular.









All but one time, I rented a U-Haul 27' truck and moved house myself. One time, the corporation I worked for hired a huge semi truck and the people loaded all my things. It was nice not to have to load it all.









Hopefully, I'll get a interview or not in the next week or two by phone. Then maybe in 3-4 have to go up for one. Then if all goes well, I'll have to move in about 2 months.

Just have to move the folding farm real careful









I can drive anything up to 44,000 kilos - and those are artic(ulated) lorries...

I've driven at 43,800 before (had to get the loaders to bear in mind that I didn't have much fuel, so not to take it to the usual 43,980) and it took a while to get anything like up to speed...and a LONG while to bring it down from the 56 mph it was restricted to when I was on the motorway. At one point I decided to measure how far ahead I was reading the road, and how far it took to bring it to a standstill from that..... I was reading the road up to around three quarters of a mile off, and it took (to the nearest click of the odometer) half a mile to stop.......they don't do emergency stops you know..









I had a lot of fun while I was a driver, and while sometimes I miss being out on the open road and not having anything/much to worry about, it was kinda boring at times...







I don't regret doing it, and I certainly don't regret changing career/job into IT..and I've proved that I'm happy to step back out and do it again if needs must, like when I was between permanent positions..


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
I can drive anything up to 44,000 kilos - and those are artic(ulated) lorries...

I've driven at 43,800 before (had to get the loaders to bear in mind that I didn't have much fuel, so not to take it to the usual 43,980) and it took a while to get anything like up to speed...and a LONG while to bring it down from the 56 mph it was restricted to when I was on the motorway. At one point I decided to measure how far ahead I was reading the road, and how far it took to bring it to a standstill from that..... I was reading the road up to around three quarters of a mile off, and it took (to the nearest click of the odometer) half a mile to stop.......they don't do emergency stops you know..









I had a lot of fun while I was a driver, and while sometimes I miss being out on the open road and not having anything/much to worry about, it was kinda boring at times...







I don't regret doing it, and I certainly don't regret changing career/job into IT..and I've proved that I'm happy to step back out and do it again if needs must, like when I was between permanent positions..









Never drove professional like that. My dad did tho. articulated...yeah...that's what my friends called them...Sorry...brain isn't working. Too much server scripting and all today.









I've thought about giving up IT. Not really fancied by it anymore, at least from the scripting/programming aspect after 30 years of it. Would love to open me a little computer shop somewhere and build and fix PCs for locals...probably stateside...but would really prefer some little town in Ireland or the UK.

I thought about driving truck though, although I wouldn't be any good. I wouldn't keep multiple logs and would never be on time.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
lorry


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
motorway

LOL BRITS!




















































Anyway I think you may be safe from me passing you today nude, my power went off at my house about 2 hours after I had left for work, so that was about 7 hours wasted. both on the big adv and also my 2 240's. weak.


----------



## Magus2727

I love the Eurpoean driving terms... that what makes Top Gear so fun to watch... the American Version is going to suck bad.... It just wont be able to acchive that level of hummor...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

1,611,617 points left guys








Should be one day


----------



## Jplaz

^Oddly enough, a song called One Day just came on 0_0


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
Oh, thought I'd mention....

I've just been able to connect to one of the old servers I set up, and have installed the SMP client on it..which should hopefully give me (and therefore _us_) a bit of a boost....but not too much, as it is only a dual core CPU..

Still, should be more than we'd get if I hadn't done it..

Oh, and I need to have another look at the credentials on WORK_PC as I noticed (when I used LogMeIn) earlier that it was showing as having the wrong password for my account - after it had restarted..







I'm sure I put the password in correctly, but at least it means that the process itself is now working...so it must've just been that the registry settings hadn't been fully written when the power went out the second time....

You seem to be having a ton of issues








I've been having issues w/ my rigs at work as well (seems like the AV they're using interferes w/ FAH)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
LOL BRITS!




















































Anyway I think you may be safe from me passing you today nude, my power went off at my house about 2 hours after I had left for work, so that was about 7 hours wasted. both on the big adv and also my 2 240's. weak.

They certainly do use strange words








Sucks that your power went out, I hope you didn't loose too many points on the bigadv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
1,611,617 points left guys








Should be one day


----------



## mmx+

1.1mil left guys!!!!!!


----------



## sstnt

I should be able to provide 100k of those points tomorrow (finishing a bigadv)! We'll put them in our rear view mirror tomorrow (somewhere anyway...maybe Hawaii time ;-))


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


I should be able to provide 100k of those points tomorrow (finishing a bigadv)! We'll put them in our rear view mirror tomorrow (somewhere anyway...maybe Hawaii time ;-))


Awesome!

I hope to see us as #6 by the time I get home from school (4PM EST)


----------



## XRogerX

wow i join in time to see US past someone


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XRogerX*


wow i join in time to see US past someone












Hopefully you'll stick with us as we overtake other teams


----------



## flipd

I finished 5 runs on SMP, working on 6th. Looks like I get to save a -bigadv for next conquest seeing that this one will be done in a day.

Any idea why HFM only reports 1 completed?


----------



## zodac

I believe HFM only counts the Project number. Since there are loads of SMP WUs, it's likely you have a different one now.

And if this is your 6th WU, don't do -bigadv yet. Do 10 SMP WUs first.


----------



## godofdeath

yay we almost theresss


----------



## kiwwanna

Tom will be a 150K day so YAH we'll have it by then ( I hope )


----------



## zodac

If we don't... I will _not_ be amused.


----------



## scrotes

cant wait to start helping putting a rig together with 2 470 basically going to be folding 24/7


----------



## zodac

That's ~27k just on the GPUs... add an i7 in there and that's another 30k.


----------



## flipd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I believe HFM only counts the Project number. Since there are loads of SMP WUs, it's likely you have a different one now.

And if this is your 6th WU, don't do -bigadv yet. Do 10 SMP WUs first.

Was aware of the 10 WU before a -bigadv. Yeah so I started to panic when I saw HFM wasn't making progress. Manual log checks ftw. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
The one server is a quad quad...16 cores...and, that's just one of them. I think we have at least 15 different systems in the server room...it might be as high as 30. Not sure. It changes monthly.

Too bad we don't have a lot of high-end GPUs. They're all in the CAD machines, which I don't touch.

But if I touched a server without "permission", I'd probably get in trouble...seeing as how I am not a "systems" guy









Our company has 230+ PCs (most of them running 8xxx series Nvidia or newer). I doubt they'd every agree to fold on all of them due to the electricity costs, and how hot the office would get, but if they did....







. If each one averaged 5-6k PPD that'd be over 1.25 million PPD. My work rig averages 9k PPD just on the GTX275 I'm folding with. Hoping to get SMP working soon (it hates me right now), which should add another 6-9k PPD.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Our company has 230+ PCs (most of them running 8xxx series Nvidia or newer). I doubt they'd every agree to fold on all of them due to the electricity costs, and how hot the office would get, but if they did....







. If each one averaged 5-6k PPD that'd be over 1.25 million PPD. My work rig averages 9k PPD just on the GTX275 I'm folding with. Hoping to get SMP working soon (it hates me right now), which should add another 6-9k PPD.


That would be insane PPD







even if only one day a month or anything.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

You could be like Swix from TSC! Russia


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sucks that your power went out, I hope you didn't loose too many points on the bigadv

Looks like I lost about 1 - 2K points on the overall dump, and also the extra hours it takes to complete.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipd* 
I finished 5 runs on SMP, working on 6th. Looks like I get to save a -bigadv for next conquest seeing that this one will be done in a day.

Any idea why HFM only reports 1 completed?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I believe HFM only counts the Project number. Since there are loads of SMP WUs, it's likely you have a different one now.

And if this is your 6th WU, don't do -bigadv yet. Do 10 SMP WUs first.

HFM reports how many completed WU's based on the current [email protected] log file. So if you restarted your client, it will also reset the amount of WU's completed. But dont worry, this has no affect on actual stats.

Sorry for anything im typing that doesnt make sense, I am definitely intocixated rihgt now.


----------



## wierdo124

24 hours


----------



## WvoulfeXX

im waiting on my proc to arrive in the mail then that will be extra ppd qx9650


----------



## Jplaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


24 hours










*13 hours.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

jep, about 13 hours left


----------



## Somenamehere

Wish I could help out more with our overtake of custom PC. Ill still chug away with my 20k average a day.

unfortunately I only did about half the points I usually do per month even with my increase in hardware power. Power bill (mainly AC) and heat really took a toll on me end of July and into August.


----------



## iOrange

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Wish I could help out more with our overtake of custom PC. Ill still chug away with my 20k average a day.

unfortunately I only did about half the points I usually do per month even with my increase in hardware power. Power bill (mainly AC) and heat really took a toll on me end of July and into August.


I hear you on the heat, it's killing me too







. For me it's either fold as much as possible, or turn on the AC. So, now I'm folding with AC off, my case open, and floor fans for case fans haha.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


LOL BRITS!




















































Anyway I think you may be safe from me passing you today nude, my power went off at my house about 2 hours after I had left for work, so that was about 7 hours wasted. both on the big adv and also my 2 240's. weak.


Phew...!!

I just noticed that Z is now showing up on my overtakes list...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You seem to be having a ton of issues








I've been having issues w/ my rigs at work as well (seems like the AV they're using interferes w/ FAH)

They certainly do use strange words









Sucks that your power went out, I hope you didn't loose too many points on the bigadv





















































Don't you exclude the [email protected] location from the scans..?? That's one of the first things I do - normally before I even create the client/s...

We use English, so the words can't be strange....unless you speak American..









I hope you don't lose to many points either...even though the more bonus you miss the longer I've got to get my bigadv finished...


----------



## Jplaz

I just lowered the core clock on my 8800GT from 600 to 500 to help temps. No affect right?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


I just lowered the core clock on my 8800GT from 600 to 500 to help temps. No affect right?


Only shader clock should really affect your PPD.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Oh, thought I'd mention....

I've just been able to connect to one of the old servers I set up, and have installed the SMP client on it..which should hopefully give me (and therefore _us_) a bit of a boost....but not too much, as it is only a dual core CPU..

Still, should be more than we'd get if I hadn't done it..

Oh, and I need to have another look at the credentials on WORK_PC as I noticed (when I used LogMeIn) earlier that it was showing as having the wrong password for my account - after it had restarted..








I'm sure I put the password in correctly, but at least it means that the process itself is now working...so it must've just been that the registry settings hadn't been fully written when the power went out the second time....


Yup, I had a typo in the password... Sorted now, so just a case of waiting to test...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


I just lowered the core clock on my 8800GT from 600 to 500 to help temps. No affect right?


there will be an effect but it wont be big, 50-100PPD max


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Only 619360 points between us and 6th place - EOC expects it to be ~9 hours..!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scrotes*


cant wait to start helping putting a rig together with 2 470 basically going to be folding 24/7


That would be incredible!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Our company has 230+ PCs (most of them running 8xxx series Nvidia or newer). I doubt they'd every agree to fold on all of them due to the electricity costs, and how hot the office would get, but if they did....







. If each one averaged 5-6k PPD that'd be over 1.25 million PPD. My work rig averages 9k PPD just on the GTX275 I'm folding with. Hoping to get SMP working soon (it hates me right now), which should add another 6-9k PPD.


At my school they have ~30-40 Pentium Dual Cores, even if they were only ~1.1-5k PPD, that's probably 50k if I could get them all folding. And combined w/ everything else I might be able to get close to 100k on a good day. I doubt they'll let me fold on them tho









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


there will be an effect but it wont be big, 50-100PPD max


That sounds about right!

Spreadsheet updated, 9 hours left!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I see that Finrond managed to get past me with the bigadv WU that he dropped, and in doing so took himself into the top 20 on the Team...
*
Top 20 Producers*
Rank Team | User Name | Points 24hr Avg | Points Total
1 | mklvotep | 162,584 | 70,643,326 
2 | egerds | 110,756 | 3,538,697
3 | capt_zman | 106,867 | 3,262,442
4 | Extreme_Newbie | 106,838 | 16,387,199
5 | 455buick | 101,770 | 69,706,568
6 | louze001 | 99,130 | 17,876,232
7 | AvgWhiteGuy | 87,325 | 12,690,738
8 | veblen | 75,571 | 4,932,807
9 | kiwwanna | 73,759 | 4,786,455
10 | SergeantHop | 64,735 | 11,680,000
11 | IFSSUX | 63,588 | 8,607,076
12 | pbasil1 | 61,517 | 5,310,326
13 | Jarble | 61,161 | 13,183,866
14 | K092084 | 60,511 | 24,838,317
15 | Javonis | 58,625 | 4,850,069
16 | sstnt | 58,005 | 2,224,669
17 | Ducrider | 54,233 | 8,164,134
18 | Finrond | 47,485 | 1,893,776
19 | Wannabe_OC | 47,355 | 38,333,370
20 | Vibe21 | 45,565 | 2,474,331


----------



## Magus2727

I miss being on that list...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I miss being on that list...











I missed being on that list a couple of weeks ago...if my bigadv had dropped two or three updates sooner, then I would've made it on there - albeit only for a couple of updates..

...and then a bunch of ppl boosted their PPD and moved the goalposts from ~30k to ~45k to get on there...


----------



## Finrond

SUCCESS!!!!

EDIT: dammit nude, you beat me to my own party!

EDIT no2: Just noticed I have the least amount of points on that list.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*











SUCCESS!!!!

EDIT: dammit nude, you beat me to my own party!

EDIT no2: Just noticed I have the least amount of points on that list.


I also note that you just took a snip of it; whereas I'd copied, pasted, formated, re-formatted, colour coded....and then pasted.. (means that all the links should still work)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I also note that you just took a snip of it; whereas I'd copied, pasted, formated, re-formatted, colour coded....and then pasted.. (means that all the links should still work)

















Ya but its not as neat! Also, I used leet artistry skillz to draw that box around my name.


----------



## kiwwanna

Now this is the part that sucks for me







I have to shut down my x6 rig for a few hours. Being so close I want it full steam ahead! Howeverts warmer day and the GF is over for some shows and stuff, So down for 3-4 hours till shes off to work.

Sucks cause thats 8-12K loss for the downtime.
At least I can keeo sig rig runing.

Anyone else have this problem with folding, you don't mind the noise/heat one bit but it bothers others?


----------



## Finrond

What happened to the graph in the spready?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I can't answer that, I don't have access to it...

I can see what's what in the forthcoming (AFAIK, will be released for the September FaT) spreadie and make changes to that, but not this one...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


I see that Finrond managed to get past me with the bigadv WU that he dropped, and in doing so took himself into the top 20 on the Team...
*
Top 20 Producers*
Rank Team | User Name | Points 24hr Avg | Points Total
1 | mklvotep | 162,584 | 70,643,326 
2 | egerds | 110,756 | 3,538,697
3 | capt_zman | 106,867 | 3,262,442
4 | Extreme_Newbie | 106,838 | 16,387,199
5 | 455buick | 101,770 | 69,706,568
6 | louze001 | 99,130 | 17,876,232
7 | AvgWhiteGuy | 87,325 | 12,690,738
8 | veblen | 75,571 | 4,932,807
9 | kiwwanna | 73,759 | 4,786,455
10 | SergeantHop | 64,735 | 11,680,000
11 | IFSSUX | 63,588 | 8,607,076
12 | pbasil1 | 61,517 | 5,310,326
13 | Jarble | 61,161 | 13,183,866
14 | K092084 | 60,511 | 24,838,317
15 | Javonis | 58,625 | 4,850,069
16 | sstnt | 58,005 | 2,224,669
17 | Ducrider | 54,233 | 8,164,134
18 | Finrond | 47,485 | 1,893,776
19 | Wannabe_OC | 47,355 | 38,333,370
20 | Vibe21 | 45,565 | 2,474,331

























13 13


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

It is also 13 minutes since you posted that you're in position 13...


----------



## jck

I gotta get me an i7 build. I could run 2 i7s and have 2-3x PPD I have with 4 CPUs and 4 GPUs.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Our company has 230+ PCs (most of them running 8xxx series Nvidia or newer). I doubt they'd every agree to fold on all of them due to the electricity costs, and how hot the office would get, but if they did....







. If each one averaged 5-6k PPD that'd be over 1.25 million PPD. My work rig averages 9k PPD just on the GTX275 I'm folding with. Hoping to get SMP working soon (it hates me right now), which should add another 6-9k PPD.


You need to convince them to let you run it for 2 days... then get a picture of you as Folding's top producer, then frame it for work.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You need to convince them to let you run it for 2 days... then get a picture of you as Folding's top producer, then frame it for work.










Okay...this kinda talk is makin me think about scripting in FAH onto the desktops from the remote management tool at 8pm Friday and -oneunit'ing them at 8pm Sunday to finish all the units.

Mmmmmmm...PPD.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I gotta get me an i7 build. I could run 2 i7s and have 2-3x PPD I have with 4 CPUs and 4 GPUs.











Hold out till BullDozer.... it will be fun to see how they work against the i7.

I am saving my money for one... now that i might actually be able to afford the X6 I dont want to gt frustrated and be out done again in 6 months... so I will buy it when it first comes out so I have at least 1 year of having perhaps the best AMD chip they sell....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Hold out till BullDozer.... it will be fun to see how they work against the i7.

I am saving my money for one... now that i might actually be able to afford the X6 I dont want to gt frustrated and be out done again in 6 months... so I will buy it when it first comes out so I have at least 1 year of having perhaps the best AMD chip they sell....


Is the Bulldozer architecture and Fusion architecture going to integrate both core virtualization like Intel has with i7, and the promised optimiztations between the AMD and ATi hardware?

I'd love to see that, but if I could get an AMD hexacore w/CPU virtualizing for $400, that would rock having 12 virtual cores. Then, I'd be willing to stick with AMD for folding.

In the meantime, I gotta sell some rigs to get money for whatever I buy in the future. I don't wanna use any more credit cards.


----------



## Magus2727

BullDozer will not although i think there are some information that the NB may be part-of the CPU. The Bobcat will have GPU integrated into it and will be about a HD3850 on the CPU.

But AMD is sticking with real cores... the BullDozer will have 4 modules each with 2 cores that will be based with integer calculations at the hart but will be able to parallel process two 128-bit Floating point or a single 256-bit for each module.

So AMD will have that number for actual cores there will be no "virtual" or additional logical cores like i7.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You need to convince them to let you run it for 2 days... then get a picture of you as Folding's top producer, then frame it for work.










It'd be like last year when we had a company's servers folding for us in their spare time, you can see a huge spike in OCN's points for a month right around that time. That was when we were actually pretty close in PPD with EVGA.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


BullDozer will not although i think there are some information that the NB may be part-of the CPU. The Bobcat will have GPU integrated into it and will be about a HD3850 on the CPU.

But AMD is sticking with real cores... the BullDozer will have 4 modules each with 2 cores that will be based with integer calculations at the hart but will be able to parallel process two 128-bit Floating point or a single 256-bit for each module.

So AMD will have that number for actual cores there will be no "virtual" or additional logical cores like i7.


So if they have "modules" now with 2 real cores in each module...that would mean 8 128-bit parallel computational processes...right? That would mean -bigadvs for Bulldozer?

Sorry...I've not got in-depth in CPU tech since the Pentium-120s. I guess I should read more.


----------



## Freaxy

Almost past them


----------



## Epona

Soooooo close!


----------



## zodac

Yup... we'll be past them by the time I'm back (though I think both me and mmx will be gone, so the thread/spreadsheet probably won't be updated.







).


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup... we'll be past them by the time I'm back (though I think both me and mmx will be gone, so the thread/spreadsheet probably won't be updated.







).


Slackers!!!!







j/k


----------



## Wazige

Hey guys i am pretty new on this board and just recently downloaded [email protected] to run it when my pc is turned on but not doing much. I hope it's ok if i join your team.


----------



## Freaxy

Welcome to OCN!








And every little points help ofc


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wazige*


Hey guys i am pretty new on this board and just recently downloaded [email protected] to run it when my pc is turned on but not doing much. I hope it's ok if i join your team.


Heck yeah!









Welcome


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wazige*


Hey guys i am pretty new on this board and just recently downloaded [email protected] to run it when my pc is turned on but not doing much. I hope it's ok if i join your team.


Hi, and WELCOME TO THE TEAM...!

I would suggest that if your machine is only going to fold very often, then I think it'd be best to create one Folding instance per core - rather than setting it up with a single SMP client, as the SMP WU (Work Unit) would most likely time out. The standard/normal WUs have a much longer time window for you to finish them, but you don't get any bonus points....like you would with SMP clients.

I hope that isn't too baffling for you..


----------



## Wazige

I installed the unicore version atm because i read somewhere that it is the best suited for people that only run folding for a couple hours a day max. Also installed the gpu client a minute ago.


----------



## jetpuck73

I started back up today, it has cooled down here and the windows are open


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


They could take away points and just show the number of completed projects




















and









Shame they don't do a certificate for the combined stats...


----------



## CravinR1

y u have 2 certificates? You fold for someone else


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


y u have 2 certificates? You fold for someone else










I used to Fold for another Team, which seems to have disbanded itself...

I've accrued ~4 million points on there, and while Stanford thinks I'm still active, it is only on machines I don't have access to anymore, so I can't change over to here....

There are no longer _any_ clients that Fold that don't go towards 37726


----------



## CravinR1

you 2 timing folder

At least you're folding for us now


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
you 2 timing folder

At least you're folding for us now









As far as I am concerned, those people are better than the ones who have always folded for OCN... they gave up all their points they worked for to come join this team and start with a blank slate.


----------



## jck

We're almost there!!!










One more hour!


----------



## goodtobeking

Wow only 69,420 points til we are passed them. Wait, does that mean we need to start an orgy and do some drugs?? If so, Ill start it.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
As far as I am concerned, those people are better than the ones who have always folded for OCN... they gave up all their points they worked for to come join this team and start with a blank slate.

Nicely said. I had 500K points with EVGA before changing to OCN. Glad I made the change, a much nicer community here.

Only 69,420 more points to overtake Custom PC & bit-tech!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Wow only 69,420 points til we are passed them. Wait, does that mean we need to start an orgy and do some drugs?? If so, Ill start it.

Not gonna stop ya. As long as you share







.


----------



## Wazige

I am running the cpu and gpu version. The gpu version has that nice display thing that also shows the progress in numbers like 56700/1000000 for example. is there any way to also show that in the cpu version?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wazige* 
I am running the cpu and gpu version. The gpu version has that nice display thing that also shows the progress in numbers like 56700/1000000 for example. is there any way to also show that in the cpu version?

Nope, not for the SMP CPU client. I suggest you use HFM for tracking your progress. That GPU viewer slows your folding speed as your PGU has to render that window.

Follow Z's awesome guide to get it setup and running







.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
As far as I am concerned, those people are better than the ones who have always folded for OCN... they gave up all their points they worked for to come join this team and start with a blank slate.

I had about 500k points w/ TPU, I decided that wasn't enough to stop me from switching. 500k is less than 2 weeks w/ everything running

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
We're almost there!!!










One more hour!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I had about 500k points w/ TPU, I decided that wasn't enough to stop me from switching. 500k is less than 2 weeks w/ everything running

and some people dont even make that much in 1 year.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
We're almost there!!!










One more hour!























Yay


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
you 2 timing folder

At least you're folding for us now









NLM and I came from the same team. I left behind 8mil+ points


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
and some people dont even make that much in 1 year.

Yeah, when I was first folding I got 200 PPD









BTW, I can't update the SS ATM, EOC is blocked here @ school. If someone can PM me OCN and CPC's numbers for the day, I'll update it


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah, when I was first folding I got 200 PPD









BTW, I can't update the SS ATM, EOC is blocked here @ school. If someone can PM me OCN and CPC's numbers for the day, I'll update it









200? Wow, what were you folding on? A 486?









On a side note, I'm actually in spot 20 for highest PPD for OCN, I couldn't believe my eyes!

















Screen grab taken using my netbook as I want all processor power available for folding to beat Custom PC

So happy!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
200? Wow, what were you folding on? A 486?









On a side note, I'm actually in spot 20 for highest PPD for OCN, I couldn't believe my eyes!

















Screen grab taken using my netbook as I want all processor power available for folding to beat Custom PC

So happy!

1.6ghz Pentium M









SS updated, thanks Ezekiel_08 and Bastiaan_NL!









Under 70k left guys, that's 1 bigadv!

Only a tad over 2 hours until EOC shows us as ahead


----------



## ezekiel 08

No probs mmx







.

We'll be passing them is little under an hour but stupid EOC won't update for another hour on that.

I stopped folding bigadv's so I could churn our more WUs and get those point quicker. I think it's turning the tide for us!

PS: What on earth is the *SS*? I'm a n00b here...

EDIT: SS = Spread Sheet, duh!


----------



## CravinR1

I was getting 1.5 to 2k ppd before the quads came out (back when my e6400 was the second fastest cpu out, behind the e6600)


----------



## chef098

My new 470 is folding as we speak. We'll get em.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
I was getting 1.5 to 2k ppd before the quads came out (back when my e6400 was the second fastest cpu out, behind the e6600)

I remember folding on my Sony VAIO Core 2 Duo T7100 1.80 GHz. I didn't even know how to check the PPD on it. Probably less than 1K








.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chef098* 
My new 470 is folding as we speak. We'll get em.

Same! Do you have an OC on it? I'll pulling 15,527 PPD as we speak with a shader of 1610 MHz.

And yes we will! Less than 50 minutes to go







.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
I remember folding on my Sony VAIO Core 2 Duo T7100 1.80 GHz. I didn't even know how to check the PPD on it. Probably less than 1K







.

I only knew my ppd because I was in the team challenge (TeamSmirnoffFTW)

We were the second team to break 200k in a month lol

That was before gpu folding also


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
I only knew my ppd because I was in the team challenge (TeamSmirnoffFTW)

We were the second team to break 200k in a month lol

That was before gpu folding also

Wow, those were the days...









*Zero hours until we overtake Custom PC!
*


----------



## ezekiel 08

Oops, somehow made a post her by mistake, meant for a different thread.

Please delete this Mod. Sorry!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Wow, those were the days...









*Zero hours until we overtake Custom PC!
*

zero point zero to be _exact_!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I hope to get my 2 mil in 2 days and a few hours


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
zero point zero to be _exact_!










Yep, we're already passed them. Just waiting for EOC to update







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I hope to get my 2 mil in 2 days and a few hours









Man, I can't wait to have 2 million of my own points! I'd be nearly ~50K off 1 mil if I didn't fold for EVGA before OCN







..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Only 11k away









6 Custom PC & bit-tech 2099672180
7 Overclock.net 2099661025

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=teamstats


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Only 11k away









6 Custom PC & bit-tech 2099672180
7 Overclock.net 2099661025

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=teamstats

WHAT?!?!?! We didn't catch them YET?!?!









I'm gonna have to think about FAH'ing my PC here at the office...


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Only 11k away









6 Custom PC & bit-tech 2099672180
7 Overclock.net 2099661025

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=teamstats

Soooooo close! How often do the Stanford stats update? Only 22 minutes before EOC updates.

It's currently 5:08am where I live in Australia. I've pulled an all-nighter to see this. History in the making!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
WHAT?!?!?! We didn't catch them YET?!?!









I'm gonna have to think about FAH'ing my PC here at the office...









I know right?!? I thought we already passed them!

So you're telling me your *not* folding on the office hardware? Do it!


----------



## Jplaz

It's back up to an hour...I guess they're fighting back, or someone over there just dropped a bigadv...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Stanford updates each hour. About 10 minutes past the hour.
18 minutes left till the next update


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
I know right?!? I thought we already passed them!

So you're telling me your *not* folding on the office hardware? Do it!

If I could fold on all the office hardware that I want to, I'd have 3-4M PPD. I found out a slew of our rack servers are dual quad Xeons...I think there's something like 16 of those alone...and a couple of dual 6-core boxes too...and the quad-quad....plus a few hundred client workstations.

But, they tend to fire you for installing apps you don't have authority to install here.

My paycheck is more important than PPD...unfortunately.

And...this is why I need to win the lottery!!!!









DOH!!!


----------



## cyanmcleod

i can understand, i fold on the machines at work but i have permission to do it since its the family business


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
My paycheck is more important than PPD...unfortunately.

And...this is why I need to win the lottery!!!!









DOH!!!

So you can spend your pay check on more folding rigs







!









I'd love to build a Classified SR-2 monster with two Xeon 5650's and a few GTX 480's, and then water cool the whole thing







. Soooo much PPD!

Only 9 more minutes. I hope we pass them on this update cos I'm off to bed as soon as it happens... 5:21am!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod* 
i can understand, i fold on the machines at work but i have permission to do it since its the family business









You're lucky...







hehe

If I ever open my computer store I want to, I could fold on all the display PCs. But, that store is at least 3 years away. I gotta get out of debt, get a new job, move, and get a small business grant.

Then I'll make having 5 i7s with various GPUs a business write-off


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You're lucky...







hehe

If I ever open my computer store I want to, I could fold on all the display PCs. But, that store is at least 3 years away. I gotta get out of debt, get a new job, move, and get a small business grant.

Then I'll make having 5 i7s with various GPUs a business write-off









But how will you compete with the giant that is Newegg? I'd love to start a computer business here down under but stock supply is a massive masstle and we only get products dip feed to us







. Wouldn't mind doing computer repairs either.

*3 minutes...*


----------



## Freaxy

Yeah 6th on the update








Too bad my bigadv didn't finish on time








Oh well now it counts for the race to beat overclockers australia


----------



## jck

Well...I don't wanna give away all my secrets...but...

There are folks in the world...who can't or won't work on a PC themselves.
I will work on their PC. Newegg won't.
I'll order parts from newegg under a commercial account, and only bill a very slight markup on them...then make my money doing the PC assembly, testing, etc.

I can beat Best Buy, Wal-Mart, and the rest of the stores. I proved that to some people already. And, getting your PC into them for repair takes an act of God.









Plus, I can work below the bench rate of the big stores...and get more business.

I love working with/building/fixing PCs. Moreso now than I do programming, which used to be my love in life...


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Yeah 6th on the update








Too bad my bigadv didn't finish on time








Oh well now it counts for the race to beat overclockers australia









OMG! 0.2 hours left!


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Yeah 6th on the update








Too bad my bigadv didn't finish on time








Oh well now it counts for the race to beat overclockers australia









Still says we're 7th for me on EOC







.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
So you can spend your pay check on more folding rigs







!









I'd love to build a Classified SR-2 monster with two Xeon 5650's and a few GTX 480's, and then water cool the whole thing







. Soooo much PPD!

Only 9 more minutes. I hope we pass them on this update cos I'm off to bed as soon as it happens... 5:21am!

If I won the lottery, I wouldn't work!









I would have a room on my house that would be my fun room, and it'd have multiple systems and a single multipanel console so I could use more than one PC at a time or multidisplay one computer.

If I could, I'd just setup a whole rack (maybe 24) of i7-870s on a mass water cooled system with cooling via both radiated fans plus AC inside the rack cabinet to cool the water as it even flows through copper tubing to the CPUs/GPUs.

Ah...if only I had $250k... lol


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Still says we're 7th for me on EOC







.

Yeah saw it








Next update we'll be there I guess.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
If I won the lottery, I wouldn't work!









I would have a room on my house that would be my fun room, and it'd have multiple systems and a single multipanel console so I could use more than one PC at a time or multidisplay one computer.

If I could, I'd just setup a whole rack (maybe 24) of i7-870s on a mass water cooled system with cooling via both radiated fans plus AC inside the rack cabinet to cool the water as it even flows through copper tubing to the CPUs/GPUs.

Ah...if only I had $250k... lol

Water cooling that would be way too high maintenance







.

If I won that much, I'd go for investment properties, make my money work for me and make me millions in the years to come







.


----------



## mmx+

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
































We'll have 'em next update


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Yeah saw it








Next update we'll be there I guess.

A shame







. I gotta go to bed so I'm going to miss out on the actual pass. I'll still be folding though, my GPU3 WU will drop just before the update (but my SMP won't







), hope that's enough to tip the scales! Na, we're gonna smash them with 3 hours up our sleeve.

Night all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
































We'll have 'em next update

This














.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Water cooling that would be way too high maintenance







.

Nah...with the right design, it'd be a piece of cake. Only thing to worry about would be keeping the moisture level down...but, a dehumidifier would do that. Otherwise, just AC the inside of the rack cabinet at about 17C/63F and let the water cool in the tubes as it circulates and as it goes to the radiators.

Quote:

If I won that much, I'd go for investment properties, make my money work for me and make me millions in the years to come







.
Oh me too. I'd do both residential as well as small-to-mid sized business spaces.


----------



## ezekiel 08

*Passed them!!
*


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
































We'll have 'em next update

They musta kicked it in...we'll get em...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Its over 9000!!!!

11,155 actually.
They had a big update and we had a small one.
We should be past them for good by the next one.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
*Passed them!!
*











In the immortal words of my homies....

AWWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
In the immortal words of my homies....

AWWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH









I thought I'd refresh the Stanford page one last time before signing off, and BAM, we passed them! Going to be a happy man now







.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

YOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sharpshoooter82

number 6 soon EDIT to late it already happened


----------



## mmx+

OP Updated!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=189962


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=189962

LOL +1 Rep to you for rubbing it in by simply posting a link...nice touch


----------



## ninjaburrito

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY vYAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY vYAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I couldnt resist it...








Most of them will still think they are still #6, just like we did because eoc still shows us at 7th position









[edit]Thats a lot of yays ^^


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=189962

zodac rulez


----------



## Pir

Congratulations to all folders that crunch for team 37726. The long awaited and much deserved 6th place for one of the most dedicated teams in the folding business.


----------



## SniperXX

WOOT congrats everyone!


----------



## Pheatton

Nice Job!!


----------



## grillinman

YEAHHHHH BOOYYYYYYYYY!

/apologize for Flavor Flav reference


----------



## Freaxy

Grats everyone








Up next: 5th place


----------



## sharpshoooter82




----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82* 


















































































































































































































































fixed much mroe awesome now


----------



## ezekiel 08

This thread has officially become The Spam Thread







.

Still, congrats to everyone who helped!


----------



## Nutty

Congratulations to everyone.









Now we must head for 5th place.


----------



## mmx+

So excited


----------



## chef098

WOOOHOOO! Next is the world!


----------



## Epona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freaxy* 
Grats everyone








Up next: *1st* place









Fix'd.


----------



## skatpex99

Congrats but don't get to excited. It seems like Russia wants revenge and is making a comeback. Wish I could help but it is just to hot and the power bill is just to high in Florida to be folding. I will return in full force when it cools down.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatpex99* 
Congrats but don't get to excited. It seems like Russia wants revenge and is making a comeback. Wish I could help but it is just to hot and the power bill is just to high in Florida to be folding. I will return in full force when it cools down.

Very understandable, it's too hot here for folding to be much fun









I'll be waiting, you should be capable of 40k PPD easy


----------



## skatpex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Very understandable, it's too hot here for folding to be much fun









I'll be waiting, you should be capable of 40k PPD easy









Yeah, the most I got out of the i7 was 22,500 ppd while folding SMP and 18,000ppd out of the gtx480 with GPU3. Can't wait to see what my rig can do with 4.4ghz bigadv i7 and gtx480 @900 core


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatpex99* 
Yeah, the most I got out of the i7 was 22,500 ppd while folding SMP and 18,000ppd out of the gtx480 with GPU3. Can't wait to see what my rig can do with 4.4ghz bigadv i7 and gtx480 @900 core









A ton









Maybe 50k if you get lucky


----------



## sstnt

Next up on the hit list....the AUSSIES!


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

New thread time. OCN vs Overclockers Australia.


----------



## zodac

Did I miss something?


----------



## CravinR1

Nothing major Zodac, OCN just gained a rank


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yes, I ran you over and we passed cpc


----------



## Gnomepatrol

cept according to the stats page we are in 7th or am i reading wrong


----------



## jetpuck73

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol* 
cept according to the stats page we are in 7th or am i reading wrong

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=teamstats


----------



## zodac

You passed me last night though.









Also:

















AWESOMESAUCE!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You passed me last night though.









Also:

















AWESOMESAUCE!

thats right, though I didnt tell you yet. I know you dont want to check your stats...xD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Did I miss something?









Nope, nothing new to see here


----------



## Jplaz

Go team!


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jplaz* 
Go team!









Yeppers! Way to go team. Now for our next victim







:


----------



## mega_option101

Well Done everyone


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Well Done everyone









Thank you









Your 1mil+ contribution is certainly very welcome!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Thank you









Your 1mil+ contribution is certainly very welcome!










Took me many years of on/off folding to get there









Just doing my part


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Took me many years of on/off folding to get there









Just doing my part









It hasn't taken me so long, but I have been putting out a fair bit of PPD over the past 3 months


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It hasn't taken me so long, but I have been putting out a fair bit of PPD over the past 3 months


Yeah, it's all relative for me









When the money flow is available, I do not mind helping out. But along with paying for school and other expenses it gets tight


----------



## xdanisx

Look out Australia.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Yeah, it's all relative for me









When the money flow is available, I do not mind helping out. But along with paying for school and other expenses it gets tight










Perfectly understandable. I think I might have gone overboard when I first started folding, my parents got irritated about the electric bill, so now I only fold part-time (except during the Foldathons)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*











Look out Australia.


We're coming for them


----------



## Imglidinhere

Wow... we're skyrocketing through the ranks aren't we? Go OCN! I would fold if I wasn't so into gaming. ^^ Trust me, I game waaaaay too much for me to fold on my card. That and I shut my machine off at night as my room needs to be silent for me to sleep.


----------



## mmx+

Your GPU is fast enough that you should be able to get a WU done in about an hour, so you could fold on it while you're at work or school or whatever


----------



## Finrond

OH NOES! Nude passed me again!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


Wow... we're skyrocketing through the ranks aren't we? Go OCN! I would fold if I wasn't so into gaming. ^^ Trust me, I game waaaaay too much for me to fold on my card. That and I shut my machine off at night as my room needs to be silent for me to sleep.










Now thats no excuse son, I play SC2 and I still can fold on 6 cores of my i7. And when I was running my 9800GX2, I could also fold on one of the cores while I played. But thats SC2. You could also try WCing your rig, I just did mine(first time) and it not only dropped my cpu 10c, but it also reduced the noise TO a third of what it was. Plus it was fun, and looks amazing. I was amazed how quite it made my system.


----------



## MrBalll

Yay us.


----------



## [CyGnus]

nice work guys


----------



## godofdeath

so when are we making the new thread for the next team


----------



## zodac

When we're closer to catching them. 1.7months is a bit soon.


----------



## jarble




----------



## flipd

GG guys.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When we're closer to catching them. 1.7months is a bit soon.










well it would let the ocn community know how much is needed lol


----------



## WvoulfeXX

yay and i helped a bit haha lol j/k


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX*


yay and i helped a bit haha lol j/k


J/k about what? Every bit counts towards the community


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


well it would let the ocn community know how much is needed lol


True, but we're gaining on them quite a bit, and as summer ends we should up our PPD a considerable amount.

Now, if our daily gains were to drop... then yeah, I'd get on OCN's back and start up a thread. For now, we can comfortably gain on them, and make a nice thread a bit before we pass them.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


NLM and I came from the same team. I left behind 8mil+ points


From the points you mentioned, unless you're JJ with a new name, I'm guessing you're 2...


----------



## iOrange

GOOD JOB everyone!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


OH NOES! Nude passed me again!


But you've gone back past me again, albeit only by ~1,500 points.....

My bigadv is due to drop later today too......showing as being 60.2k as it stands..


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*


Wow only 69,420 points til we are passed them. Wait, does that mean we need to start an orgy and do some drugs?? If so, Ill start it.


As much fun as that sounds at first, given the male-to-female ratio here............. I think I'll pass...









I do remember something about Heff's gaff, maybe if they're on the Team it'd be different....









Oh, and WELL DONE EVERYONE..!!
































































































































Zodac, perhaps when one [email protected] thread is closed, there should be a link to the new one....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


From the points you mentioned, unless you're JJ with a new name, I'm guessing you're 2...










He's not JJ; he had his own account here under the same name. Then stopped coming online.


----------



## Baldy

Yay 6th!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He's not JJ; he had his own account here under the same name. Then stopped coming online.










What happened to JJ? He was going great PPD


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I saw him on Skype the other day, he's been pretty busy and has a lousy WAN link...

Oh, and I found the EPIC PIC from when he returned from doing some shopping...


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

EPIC no..?









As for this, ***F...????


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Two things..

1) I guess youtube tags don't work on here..

2) Why did "W T F F" get the auto-edit treatment ^above^..?? ( <----- I've added spaces)


----------



## Finrond

No bigadv for you. Or you will force me to do one as well. Oh, party at my place once i pass Zodac!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Oh, party at my place once i pass Zodac!

Is the plane ticket or bus fare included with that invite?









I might be dropping $400 on GPUs in a few mins and get my PPD doubled by next week.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Is the plane ticket or bus fare included with that invite?









I might be dropping $400 on GPUs in a few mins and get my PPD doubled by next week.

















Cool... I might be able to get a 460 sooner (or might get the 1090T...) I should be getting a $500 check this semester from the company that I am doing my senior project with... depending on how much is left after getting things paid off...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 







Cool... I might be able to get a 460 sooner (or might get the 1090T...) I should be getting a $500 check this semester from the company that I am doing my senior project with... depending on how much is left after getting things paid off...

Cool









Yeah, I might have to figure the power draw on these puppies and split them into two different boxes. I actually have rigs with 1000w+ PSUs, so I could probably just plop them in my sig rig or in the old gamer box in the front room or something. I'll check slizone in a bit to make sure. I don't wanna task a PSU too hard with 2 of these monsters, if I can help it.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Is the plane ticket or bus fare included with that invite?









I might be dropping $400 on GPUs in a few mins and get my PPD doubled by next week.









Ha, ya right! Oh well it will be a lonesome party I guess.


----------



## egerds

I wonder if my little bit of ppd help 37726 pass 35947


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Ha, ya right! Oh well it will be a lonesome party I guess.

Well...if you take your time passing Z, I might can save up the money to hop on Southwest and fly into Nashua cheap.

Is there a good bar there that serves Guinness on tap?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egerds* 
I wonder if my little bit of ppd help 37726 pass 35947

I am sure it did.... Glad to see that you are able to almost pick up at the same time I had to drop off...


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man* 
From the points you mentioned, unless you're JJ with a new name, I'm guessing you're 2...









You sir! are correct. I folded under the name 2monsters.

Do you still talk to all the fellas on skype?

Wth happened to kk?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monster34* 
You sir! are correct. I folded under the name 2monsters.

Do you still talk to all the fellas on skype?

Wth happened to kk?

Mat's still around, saw him on Skype earlier this month too...though he does usually leave his Skype signed in, so I never can tell when he is _actually_ online..

I know he has had some issues in the last few months, what with his dogs and work, but he still pops in over the other site, although not in the SPAM thread/s any more..

It really has turned into a ghost town over there...kinda sad to think back and remember some o fthe chats... Shy's been having issues, and IIRC is still going through chemo in hospital (inpatient) at the mo, Net is his usual random self (still sends me e-mails about every issue he has, got three y'day morning while at work), Aaron seems to have followed the same pattern as KK, but without the pet issues - I know he's recently (in the last three months) got himself a new job and has bought himself a set of wheels....

I've been where I am for ~4 months now, and am due to [finally] go on a training course to teach me W-T-F-F to do to troubleshoot our product, more than just being able to ascertain when a battery or disk needs to be replaced and shipping parts...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egerds* 
I wonder if my little bit of ppd help 37726 pass 35947


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Well...if you take your time passing Z, I might can save up the money to hop on Southwest and fly into Nashua cheap.

Is there a good bar there that serves Guinness on tap?









Well, if nashua had an airport then yes. I think you mean Manchester. Well, I think technically Nashua has an airport but it would be small planes not airlines. Guinness is on tap everywhere lol! Well, not everywhere but I'm sure all the "Irish" bars have it!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Well, if nashua had an airport then yes. I think you mean Manchester. Well, I think technically Nashua has an airport but it would be small planes not airlines. Guinness is on tap everywhere lol! Well, not everywhere but I'm sure all the "Irish" bars have it!

Yeah...sorry...Manchester is right.

I have a friend lives in Nashua. Her b/f works as an engineer there at some company.


----------



## Vibe21

Oh man, I need to check the boards more often, I completely missed this yesterday.









Good job everyone!



















































OCN>>







<<Overclockers Australia
Yeah, we are coming for you next.


----------



## mmx+

Not much longer until we overtake OCAU, especially considering that our PPD is going up so nicely


----------



## Zhanger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not much longer until we overtake OCAU, especially considering that our PPD is going up so nicely
























Can't be long now before we take over the number 5 spot!

Just added a Twin Frozr II GTX 465 (470 unlocked) to Team 37726









This is on top of the Q9550, Q9450, EVGA GTX 460 SC, AMD Phenom II 955, and soon to be, AMD Phenom II 965.

I build rigs for friends for free, but in exchange, they let me run SMP clients on their computers


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhanger*


Can't be long now before we take over the number 5 spot!

Just added a Twin Frozr II GTX 465 (470 unlocked) to Team 37726









This is on top of the Q9550, Q9450, EVGA GTX 460 SC, AMD Phenom II 955, and soon to be, AMD Phenom II 965.

I build rigs for friends for free, but in exchange, they let me run SMP clients on their computers




















Good trade off


----------



## kcuestag

Damn, I missed the day we took Custom Pc away







But I'm here with 1055T to help overtake the next team


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhanger* 
Can't be long now before we take over the number 5 spot!

Just added a Twin Frozr II GTX 465 (470 unlocked) to Team 37726









This is on top of the Q9550, Q9450, EVGA GTX 460 SC, AMD Phenom II 955, and soon to be, AMD Phenom II 965.

I build rigs for friends for free, but in exchange, they let me run SMP clients on their computers









That's awesome!

I have no doubt that you'll be making top-20 PPD with all that









I'd better watch out


----------



## TSCh!mp

Greetings earthlings









Watch your back


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSCh!mp* 
Greetings earthlings









Watch your back









We have nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSCh!mp* 
Greetings earthlings









Watch your back









A traitor!
















We aren't afraid of you


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
A traitor!
















We aren't afraid of you









I wouldnt say traitor, as you need to commit a treacherous act to become a traitor. Enemy perhaps?


----------



## Epona

Maybe they'll love it so much here they'll stay and fold for us.


----------



## TSCh!mp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
A traitor!
















We aren't afraid of you









I know a proverb: translater is a traitor.
But i just your oponent









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
Maybe they'll love it so much here they'll stay and fold for us.









Everyone has a price, even all of your money isn't enough to buy me


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TSCh!mp* 
Everyone has a price, even all of your money isn't enough to buy me









Perhaps not the money, but our comraderie is second to none.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Perhaps not the money, but our comraderie is second to none.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Perhaps not the money, but our comraderie is second to none.









And Zodac's trolling abilities


----------



## TSCh!mp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Perhaps not the money, but our comraderie is second to none.









Interesting, but I have everything I need


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, just noticed that I've managed to break the 2 million milestone earlier (update before last, not including the one that's processing now) and I've leapt past Zodac...

Then I noticed that s/he has somehow increased PPD from ~7k PPD to ~27k PPD and may wind up overtaking me before my next bigadv WU drops..!!























Oh, and I have yet to have my tag thing updated to show the 2 Million marker, and IDK who's been fiddling with the pop-out window, but it no longer shows PPD on there...







n:


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Okay, just noticed that I've managed to break the 2 million milestone earlier (update before last, not including the one that's processing now) and I've leapt past Zodac...

Then I noticed that s/he has somehow increased PPD from ~7k PPD to ~27k PPD and may wind up overtaking me before my next bigadv WU drops..!!
























Congratulations!

Z is currently receiving some help from some of AVG's GTX260s, but that's only going to last a couple days


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Congratulations!

Z is currently receiving some help from some of AVG's GTX260s, but that's only going to last a couple days


On a personal level:
TFFT..!

From a Team standpoint:


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Z is a 2 millionaire now as well.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*









Z is a 2 millionaire now as well.










I know, check "And the Race is On"









She came in #2


----------



## Finrond

Ya I was 300 points away from passing Z, then this poop happened.


----------

